# Input Your Worldview



## Deleted member 65 (Sep 14, 2020)

We might have come here for the same goal to find our true history, but each of us have a different worldview pertaining to the threads posted here. I would love to hear what each of you think how the world looked like historically and geologically, and how it is supposingly should be in the current era. I will post mine in a separate comment here when I have the time.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-08-15 10:25:00Reaction Score: 3


Looking forward to reading your worldview. 

I think our ancestors were colonizers of stars and we were seeded here. Then we were invaded and enslaved by the moon.


----------



## pushamaku (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: pushamakuDate: 2018-08-15 12:10:40Reaction Score: 25


Ever since my juvenile years I always pondered as to what and whom I was, there was just this yearning to understand WHY THE f**k am I here right now... and there was a strange anger to it all because I knew deep inside I did not choose this... It's as if I could easily disconnect from my meat form from a young age to know that something is off.

Also the stars.... Growing up in a little mining town in South Africa, they were visible by the thousands like in those milky way photos and there was this connection and feeling of security just by gazing at the pretty things.

Then the conspiracy bug bit me ever since I saw the first show on the Kennedy assassination and 9/11 sealed the deal for sure.. I knew things were upside down.

I believe we are trapped here, perhaps tricked into coming here, definitely didn't consent to this and our memories of whom we were before were wiped clean. Our energy is harvested to sustain the elite and their masters? I really don't know but I know sure as f**k we are capable of so much more than the garbage on CNN or the Kardashians.. Educated to be slaves, bombarded with propaganda, poisoned by vaccinations and the media alike.

There is a war for our minds... I could go on and on..............but I think you understand that the so called government does NOT have your best interest in mind. Quite the opposite.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-08-15 13:05:04Reaction Score: 15


I think we came here from our dreams to sort out reality. Some knows this or are at least sensing something is wrong with our reality and yet they still fail to question the state of our consensus reality and remain comfortable with their lives. 

It took some time before I started remembering all my dreams. As a kid and up until graduation of senior high school I didn't have any dreams at all. It was first after getting in touch with nature by gazing at the sun and the stars, changing my whole diet to vegan and alkaline, I started dreaming again. Then after that I figured out we've been all lied to by our teachers after researching ancient civilizations on internet. 

Yes, pushamaku, we are trapped here. Those who have wiped our memories are conspiring against all human life. The movie "The Hunger Games" depicts what western civilization really has become. They make the rules only to keep us divided! Humanity is not in charge.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: humanoidlordDate: 2018-08-15 21:31:31Reaction Score: 7


we were as advanced in the past, as we are now


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-08-18 02:47:42Reaction Score: 19


I think we started out as perfect beings with extremely long life spans and even capable of physical immortality. Something happened to us, whether you call it the death curse of sin or alien tinkering with our DNA, we changed. I believe we have had many advanced civilizations that, for whatever reason, have been destroyed and humanity has had to begin again, each time losing a little of our lifespan, physical and mental capabilities as well as our intelligence. I believe Adam and Eve were the latest iteration of the starting over period, possibly the "elite" of their time or maybe the best genetic products that survived the cataclysm. 

According to the Bible (which I happen to believe but not fully understand), God decided to wipe out genetically corrupted humanity because fallen angels mated with humans and created giants, etc. We know that giants survived up until King David's time since he slew one (Goliath) so did God fail or was that the real reason? Cain was banished from his hometown and escaped to the land of Nod where he married. Who did he marry if there was only Adam, Eve, and Cain on the earth and why was there a whole other land where, apparently, you could find a wife? I actually have some answers to those questions (whether they're correct answers is another matter) but my worldview is that we're not the first. God saw all his creation and said, "it is good". Did he look at the dinosaurs and say, "no bueno"? I question everything.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ApollyonDate: 2018-08-18 03:56:45Reaction Score: 1


Generaly positive


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-14 15:08:06Reaction Score: 18


I look around and see what humans are capable of and what we do to each other and I don't feel like I am part of the same race of creatures.  I'm  actively working on trying to dwell on the positive and not the negative, let's just say that it's a work in progress.

I think we have been on this planet for a very long time. We have suffered through many resets or disasters whatever you want to call them.  I also think we have been visited by at least one other race and they did some tinkering with our DNA. Perhaps we were designed to clean the toilets of the Gods.
I think the Earth could have been an ancient mining operation on a scale we can't even begin to understand. Just look around the planet there is much evidence to support this idea.

Whatever has happened here, there always must be a handful of humans left, enough to get things going again. but we forget everything and are left to scratch around in the dirt trying to find some answers.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-09-14 15:39:59Reaction Score: 18


We are not monkey-to-man. We are not grains of sand. We are not dust in the wind. We are divine. And I think that Hopi dude sums it up pretty well...


> The time of the one wolf is over. Gather yourselves! Banish the word ’struggle’ from your attitude and your vocabulary. All that we do now must be done in a sacred manner and in celebration.
> 
> We are the ones we’ve been waiting for.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-09-14 15:59:54Reaction Score: 3


_@Ice Nine_
I completely agree. From the beginning we had paradise and still have. Then a hostile race invaded in order to extract resources from GAIA. Now we are held hostages here with the hostile race threatening to blow up GAIA.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ParacelsusDate: 2018-09-14 16:03:04Reaction Score: 17


My view is that I personally have a tremendous responsibility to help shape the world for good. That any sentient being has the same power inherent to God and must exercise it wisely. By focusing on that which you desire to bring into the world, you eventually will. 

I love gardening, water, Tai Ch'i, Qi Gong, Weightlifting, and trail running in the mountains. Life is supposed to be an exciting adventure every single second of every single day.

Existence is an extraordinary gift and I intend to use all of it.


----------



## Maria (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MariaDate: 2018-09-14 16:51:44Reaction Score: 16


My world view is that nations have been completely controlled for a very long time. There is a pattern I have found having lived long enough. The controllers have taken nations from farming to manufacturing than to sales.  The US entered the sales in the 1980's. It was anounced on the radio. Profitable companies were sent to China. This included everything down to the light switches. I had a Mercer Island millionaire buy out a profitable company and just shut it down. I went to a museum in Frankfurt and it stated that Germany was taken out of farming and put into manufacturing in 1890.  I just watched the Nat Geo program on Viet-nam war and right in the middle of the show they stated the reason for the war was to take the people off the farms and put them into manufacturing. It is my opinion that these wars were to enact these changes.  Soviet Union received state of the art manufacturing plant from a US firm and they could not get the Slave to transition from the farm, so they just liquidated them. They did the same with China and million died. Watched it on TV.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-14 20:55:39Reaction Score: 1




Andromeda said:


> _@Ice Nine_
> I completely agree. From the beginning we had paradise and still have. Then a hostile race invaded in order to extract resources from GAIA. Now we are held hostages here with the hostile race threatening to blow up GAIA.


I think they are long gone and now we are our own hostile enemy.  Unless they are sitting up on Moon Base Alpha keeping an eye on things.
They sure did mine this planet, after you know what to look for there are spoil tips and quarries and mines all over the planet.  It's overwhelming.  I can never look at a barren landscapes the same way again, talk about spoiling the view.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-09-15 05:27:44Reaction Score: 3




Ice Nine said:


> I think they are long gone and now we are our own hostile enemy.  Unless they are sitting up on Moon Base Alpha keeping an eye on things.
> They sure did mine this planet, after you know what to look for there are spoil tips and quarries and mines all over the planet.  It's overwhelming.  I can never look at a barren landscapes the same way again, talk about spoiling the view.


The moon is not native to our solar system, hence they are still here!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-15 13:21:48Reaction Score: 2




Andromeda said:


> The moon is not native to our solar system, hence they are still here!


I totally agree with that, the moon was brought in for some reason, I speculate to control tides, but the jury seems to be out as to whether the Moon does influence the tides. And it could be an out-post, probably one of the worst assignments in the Universe sitting on the Moon keeping and eye on us.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-15 14:42:32Reaction Score: 16


 Or it could be just a lightbulb.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LordAverageDate: 2018-09-15 14:55:01Reaction Score: 5


The moon is a very interesting topic that deserves its own thread. I think it's something a decent amount of people in the world try not to think about too much (altho most take it for granted of course) because to me it's quite clearly something that does not occur with the random chaos of the universe and the formation of elements etc.
edit: unless I missed a thread about it but a revisit would be nice either way there's lots to discuss imo.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2018-09-15 15:00:56Reaction Score: 3




LordAverage said:


> The moon is a very interesting topic that deserves its own thread.


That I totally agree on


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-09-15 15:53:47Reaction Score: 2


Off to the Moon then, I started a thread for us.

What is the Moon


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrimalRedDate: 2018-09-15 23:20:34Reaction Score: 27


My worldview: The more pieces of the puzzle I put together, the less I know about anything.

Here is what I'd _like_ to believe: this is all just one big game that God is playing, like a video game turned to super hard difficulty level, just for the sake of playing. We are all characters being played by God and one day the game will end, we will realize it was all just for fun and everything will be "okay". I'd like to believe this because I refuse to concede that Infinite consciousness or whatever God is could be so clumsy and powerless as to get itself in as deep a pile of shit as we find ourselves. I have no direct evidence for this theory though, aside from some psychedelic experiences which don't count because they are in and of themselves part of the game, if that makes sense.

Here is what I've pieced together about the "game" (if it is one): This 'world'/realm was at one point a Divine creation- full of beauty harmony and benevolence. Then one day for whatever reason a truly evil force came, hijacked it, and twisted everything around. We call this "Lucifer" or the Archons. Now everything is ass backwards. We have to kill and eat other living beings to 'survive', we age and die instead of living eternally, we have to 'work' to make anything happen when we should be able to create with a single thought. We feel separation and misery instead of unity and bliss. We are basically experiencing the exact opposite of what reality and Truth is. And this is exactly what Satanism is all about- inverting the truth. These archons feed on us because, similar to the Gnostic understandings, they seem unable to sustain themselves in their separation from the "divine" aspects of reality.

So in this world, in spite of its dream like nature, it is fabricated in such a way as to make the rules very set in stone. We are bound by the 'laws' of the physical (and non physical) realm, and can't seem to break free from the system which we find ourselves. So this aspect gets into the 'reality prison' or "matrix" facets of our experience, which by all means seems to be the case. It seems just when you think you've transcended one aspect of the illusion, a new bigger, better trap is already there waiting for you. Whether it be the magical 'light beings' coming to save us, or 'ascension', or 'enlightenment', or psychedelics, or astral projection, there's always some trap there waiting for us. But we CAN break free, and that's exactly why so many pitfalls are set in place for us- to make sure their food source doesn't go away!

And this process of breaking free is intimately tied with the physical body. No wonder these New Age disinfo groups teach that 'you are not your body'. They don't want you tapping into your power. It has very real functions and is of paramount importance with spiritual transcendence, and once you get manipulated or f**ked up energetically, you are in trouble. This is where the DNA manipulation and genetic impairment comes into play- programming us to be unconscious slaves. But there is SOMETHING very important and very magestic about the human expression- and I think part of our heritage ties in to truly Divine and powerful beings- before the "fall" and takeover by lucifer and the fallen angels.

So we have to, against all odds, retrieve our power and break free from the system, whatever that even means. Most people get recycled when they die- they are drugged with bliss and false love/light very much like a kidnapped victim is drugged with heroine. Then they are taken and recycled right back into the machine. It's a time loop we are stuck in. Time is just an illusion- causality is non-linear. 

I also think the Matrix might be an actual physical membrane. And this gets into the 'shape' of Earth! What if it's concave and we are in a "cell" like a prison cell and the exit is through the south pole? What if they have already built enough machinery to zap any soul trying to escape through the poles? What then? How would you transcend this prison? What if you are cut off from god/your higher self and there is no one who can pull you out?

We have to find answers to these questions, and fast, because I don't think 'enlightenment' AKA tapping into the mainframe of the matrix is the answer. It's just another trap. We have to DESTROY the very fabric of the matrix. We have to get our power back and work together.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-09-29 07:25:50Reaction Score: 18


Oof, took a while to finally post. But here is my worldview:

First, I'm going into my cosmology:

Electric universe, the cosmos has always been here. But our universe was later birthed with the right frequency, energy, and vibration through Birkland currents and other electromagnetic interactions. (Thunderbolts Project).
Space *IS* real, however, it is *NOT *empty or vast. It is filled with Aether and each distance is much closer than can be seen (redshift and light-years are distortion and not actual distance).
Other-worldly happenings are from different realms and not from "aliens" (though aliens can still exist).
The Earth *IS *round and *BIGGER* than told, but it's slowly *LOSING* mass (stellar metamorphosis).
The planets' orbits and position are much more recent and finally stabilized after heavy turmoil as our star system settles into an in-tune frequency
The current "sun" and "moon" are artificial, but we used to have natural ones.
Earth's geology is *CATASTROPHIC*, as it always has been and will be.
Evolution *IS *real, *HOWEVER*, it is much faster than we think (I really am trying to find more evidence for this, but I do believe in that with what I have researched about). Also, genetic modification and artificial life has also been created as well. Especially on humans and related hominids.
Now for what I think happened in the past:

The past is much more recent, *YET*, I don't think it's *THAT* recent like most of the threads posted here. I still think there's thousands of years of history. The only thing making our history shorter is the removal of fake "dark ages" and repeats of events and people.
Many catastrophes have happened many times and we lost our memory of it because of forced collective amnesia.
We had very advanced or modern technologies and knowledge in the past that's *ONLY *been lost once. There are no multiple "dark ages"
History is always rewritten and covered up, like the quote from the book _1984_.
There are still many things hidden from our view we've still yet to uncover.
And finally what is happening in the present:

The world is still being controlled by the elites of every race and every evil ideology, all having the common goal of control and destruction.
There are still secret happenings occurring right now, with people actively being oppressed, killed, or experimented on. Sometimes these things can be super banal, and these types of things anger me the most.
However, the internet is helping out a lot for the alternative thinking people. Though at the same time it is hindering us for a lot of reasons.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2018-09-29 08:11:02Reaction Score: 6




PrimalRed said:


> My worldview: The more pieces of the puzzle I put together, the less I know about anything.
> 
> Here is what I'd _like_ to believe: this is all just one big game that God is playing, like a video game turned to super hard difficulty level, just for the sake of playing. We are all characters being played by God and one day the game will end, we will realize it was all just for fun and everything will be "okay". I'd like to believe this because I refuse to concede that Infinite consciousness or whatever God is could be so clumsy and powerless as to get itself in as deep a pile of shit as we find ourselves. I have no direct evidence for this theory though, aside from some psychedelic experiences which don't count because they are in and of themselves part of the game, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my presumptuousness, you'd really enjoy 'Secret Teachings of All Ages' by Manly P. Hall.
He elaborates on most of what you've posted one way or another. It's not a perfect book but it's certainly pretty interesting.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Radal16Date: 2018-10-04 00:45:54Reaction Score: 23


My theory is that history has been changed to make it seem that humans are naturally violent, horrific, barbaric beings and that the only thing keeping us from tearing each other apart is the modern structure of society, government and laws. 

How many times have you talked about something horrific that's happening nowadays and had someone say, "well at least we aren't living XXX years ago, imagine how horrible it was then!" What if that's the lie? That our current time period is actually the worst, most barbaric in human history? That history was changed to make it seem like it isn't so we won't question the awful things that keep happening because it's just "human nature."

I don't think that humans are naturally nasty, violent creatures. Most people just want to get along and help each other out.

I really do think that there's something non-human behind the scenes that is feeding off fear and anguish, that destroyed our history and created this current dystopia that we exist in for it's own "nourishment." Just look at modern society, we're surrounded by ugliness- architecture, fashion, art, etc- and the media constantly bombards us with images of death and hatred. Most people are forced to sell their lives working jobs that are meaningless and keep them from their families. (The United States is particularly bad about that, this country has even managed to pull mothers away from their babies. The maternity leave policy is an absolute joke!) We are kept in a paranoid, anxious, hopeless state and given just enough to get by with a million pointless distractions to take our minds away from how empty our lives have become.


----------



## nothingnew (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nothingnewDate: 2018-10-04 13:56:52Reaction Score: 15


There was an experiment with chicken and how their surroundings affect their behaviour. It may raise a couple eyebrows but should help explain our current situation (and human nature) a bit better and show some insight into our psyche and how easy it is to manipulate people if you keep them in a low vibratory state. 

A group of chicken were placed in almost ideal conditions. There was plenty of food and water for everyone so they kept pecking and living a happy chicken life like they are supposed to. Everything was fine and dandy until the same chicks were then given less, essentially not enough for everyone. Its logical that the strongest chicks got most of their needs met while the weaker suffered. A pyramidal hierarchy was established within them, just like we have in our society today. 

Humans are capable of wonderful things but if ones existence is shaky and the resources scarce, we do not differ much from animals. Our reptilian brain (fight or flight, reflexes and bodys needs) overwhelmes and takes over. The elite has been perfecting this manipulation for far too long. 


This is the same reason we are being kept in this state of perpetually produced fear and scarcity. A low vibrational state means a disconnect to our true selves. 

Will follow up later, my time is limited.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2018-10-04 22:03:26Reaction Score: 1


Isn't that similar to the utopian mouse experiment?


However, I do not agree with both experiments as humans do not act like that naturally.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: sharonrDate: 2018-10-20 15:04:19Reaction Score: 5


Call me an idealist, but I still think there is an "out" for this realm. I think "waking up" (sorry for all the quotation marks) is a sign you are progressing. It might still take several lifetimes, but I do think you, yourself, does have ultimate control. And there is a "God" source there somewhere helping. I just try to be as REAL as I can, and not let my insecurities deceive me. Maybe I'm here to help, who knows. Maybe I'm just naive.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CyanrollDate: 2018-10-21 02:24:31Reaction Score: 11


I’ve been around this page for some time, so I fell like I should at least respond to all of your effort and investigations by expressing myself with you people in this topic, which is essentially, the most important meditation we could all try to make ourselves about everything that is talked about here: what is this world, what are we all, what is life itself.

Let me start by saying that we are all prisoners of our own senses. Of our own mental structures.
Reality is nothing more than scales of energy, of vibration. Think about everything as a never ending spiral, a sequence of energy that repeats and manifest itself indefinitely in different states and forms, being that the higher and denser the energy becomes, the more is capable of becoming.

An infinite amount of interposed layers.

Our consciousness is nothing more than vibrating at a particular frequency of energy. And we are all right now, as we read this on the screen, vibrating at the vibration of our physical world.
So one must ask, how can we actually change our vibration frequency ? How and what determinates in which layer we are being consciously at ? What are we going to find in the other realms ? Well this folks, is what all is about. This questions are the ones that all religions and esoteric groups have been trying to resolve for all our history as humankind. And of course, I'm talking about the esoteric/hidden part of religions, which are always the great minority as you all know.

Leaving aside conspiracies and theories about our origins, we humans are something really incredible. Just the complexity of the physical bodies, taking as example our brain, is something out of our understanding. We all really underestimate what we are all capable of.
And the thing is that, as we are incredibly complex, that same complexity is what limit us. Our mind govern us, as we end up visualising the world and reality itself as our mind tells us how. Where one sees something, another one can’t see anything, or rather, sees without being conscious about it. Just as we all saw for so many years many maps and history books without really being conscious of how manipulated they actually were.
The same thing happens with everything you can imagine of. As we evolve, as we are able to understand more and use more energy, we realize how much more complex everything is.

Those with the practical capacity of raising their consciousness are the “Elite “ you people always refer to. The ones to realize how complex everything actually is, of the endless factors that determinates what and how we are. The ones able to escape from just this plane of existence, being able to consciously communicate with everything that is outside of this. And those different energies, all that is interposed within everything we all know, have different intentions regarding us, humans, and this little point we all lived in.

Some are completely hostile to our own growth and evolution, and sees us the same way we see what is below us, in energy levels: as resources. Doesn’t matter how much you try to fight it back, you will see the trees, the animals, the water, everything that is at our reach, everything you can manipulate, as a resource. It’s part of out human nature, we transmute into our desire everything we can reach. And the same happens with them, they just sees us as plain resources.

The Elite is nothing more than those with the tools to transmute more energy. Some are humans, some are not. And most of those that end up being capable of that, end up desiring even more, as that is part of our nature. In order to get more, they vibrate in different frequency and call into our plane of physical existence energies that simply don’t belong in here in order to manipulate us even more.

That is what “evil “ truly is.  Something out of its place.

And when something it’s out of it’s place, things goes against their natural order. If your stomach acid would suddenly appear at your heart, you would die.
And if you are energetically manipulated every single day, in every single task and part of your life, you end up badly, as we are all currently doing. That is why you feel something is not right, that it shouldn’t be this way, that it is a waste of energy, becomes it really is that.

The moment you break apart that structure of thinking, the way something was presented to you by society as a conduct, is when something starts changing within yourself. Within your own energy, whatever you may be conscious about it or not. The moment you meditate about something is when things start to shift back into their natural order, into our very own existence.

That is history. That is real politics. The transmutation of humanity’s energy. The manipulation of thoughts, desires and actions into a certain point, into a certain direction that leads to certain result.

And that is how the world and reality works, and how those with real power move. Those that control the physical part of the system, banks, finances, military etc, are nothing more than just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2018-10-21 14:59:23Reaction Score: 19




> I really do think that there's something non-human behind the scenes that is feeding off fear and anguish, that destroyed our history and created this current dystopia that we exist in for it's own "nourishment." Just look at modern society, we're surrounded by ugliness- architecture, fashion, art, etc- and the media constantly bombards us with images of death and hatred. Most people are forced to sell their lives working jobs that are meaningless and keep them from their families. (The United States is particularly bad about that, this country has even managed to pull mothers away from their babies. The maternity leave policy is an absolute joke!) We are kept in a paranoid, anxious, hopeless state and given just enough to get by with a million pointless distractions to take our minds away from how empty our lives have become.


This is about the same worldview i have. As far as the non-human entity behind the scenes goes, IMO, after all the research i have done and from what I am able to reduce from the Bible, it is Satan, working thru those who worship him and do his bidding, and that this has been going on since the beginning. It is difficult to pin down exactly who "They" are because... DISINFO, which has been put out there by "Them" but call it what you will - The Illuminati, the Freemasons, the Ashkenazi or Khazarian Jews, the 13 Bloodline Families, or The British Monarchy, the Bilderberg Group, the Rothschilds, the New World Order, the Liberal Elite, the Neocons, The Deep State, The Shadow Government, or a combination thereof - the goal is and has always been the same: to enslave the useless eaters, commoners, peasants, non-illuminated, unknowing, and working class profanes. They have worked diligently to destroy our bodies thru poisoned food and drink, pharmaceuticals, and water; our minds thru dumbed-down education, false history, and mis/disinformation; our property thru geo-engineered weather events, fires, debt, and emmintent domain; our psyches thru trauma, fear-mongering, and Fake news; and especially our souls thru satanic symbolism in music, entertainment, and sports (bread and circus), New Age teachings, promoting transhumanism, access to free unlimited pornography, and the absolute removal of God from anything and everything possible in society. They have financially decimated us thru decades long Wars, The Fed and its "inflation", taxes, and bailing out "the Too Big to Fails". They have taken us away from our families by keeping us at work doing meaningless jobs to make only enough to "get by" or "make ends meet".  They have invaded every single institution from the Universities to the Courts to the Congress to the Local Governments and Elementary Schools. I

I do not pretend to know what the end goal of this centuries-long endeavor could possibly be other than to ensure we have no ability to fight, no ability to think, no ability to agree with and assist one another, and ultimately no ability to survive without their "help", and to include us all in their never-ending Satanic Ritual which now involves  and touches every corner of our World.

I did not choose this. I am 52 years old, and now that I am awake (regrettably only since 2015) i see how much of this happened during my lifetime. And while I inherently knew something was going wrong for probably about a decade before I woke up, I could never have predicted things would end up like this, and admittedly, I never tried to do anything to stop it. Things are rapidly being amped up from wherever they are behind the scenes.

I have a seven year old daughter, I strongly suspect i have cancer, but although I work and have worked non-stop since I was 15 years old, I have had no health insurance now for 2 years and cannot afford health insurance for myself thru the ACA (another joke on the slave class) so there is not much hope for me even being able to find out definitively. Meanwhile, I pay for people who refuse to work, and the "undocumented" who have never worked here, to have free and unlimited healthcare. And this is just a minute example of a World turned upside down by demonic forces. And that is my worldview as far as what we are up against. Nothing else makes any sense.

*Ephesians 6:12 *For our struggle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, *against the powers of this dark world and against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly realms.*


----------



## Magnetic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagneticDate: 2018-10-29 19:49:03Reaction Score: 3




MinLo66 said:


> This is about the same worldview i have. As far as the non-human entity behind the scenes goes, IMO, after all the research i have done and from what I am able to reduce from the Bible, it is Satan, working thru those who worship him and do his bidding, and that this has been going on since the beginning. It is difficult to pin down exactly who "They" are because... DISINFO, which has been put out there by "Them" but call it what you will - The Illuminati, the Freemasons, the Ashkenazi or Khazarian Jews, the 13 Bloodline Families, or The British Monarchy, the Bilderberg Group, the Rothschilds, the New World Order, the Liberal Elite, the Neocons, The Deep State, The Shadow Government, or a combination thereof - the goal is and has always been the same: to enslave the useless eaters, commoners, peasants, non-illuminated, unknowing, and working class profanes. They have worked diligently to destroy our bodies thru poisoned food and drink, pharmaceuticals, and water; our minds thru dumbed-down education, false history, and mis/disinformation; our property thru geo-engineered weather events, fires, debt, and emmintent domain; our psyches thru trauma, fear-mongering, and Fake news; and especially our souls thru satanic symbolism in music, entertainment, and sports (bread and circus), New Age teachings, promoting transhumanism, access to free unlimited pornography, and the absolute removal of God from anything and everything possible in society. They have financially decimated us thru decades long Wars, The Fed and its "inflation", taxes, and bailing out "the Too Big to Fails". They have taken us away from our families by keeping us at work doing meaningless jobs to make only enough to "get by" or "make ends meet".  They have invaded every single institution from the Universities to the Courts to the Congress to the Local Governments and Elementary Schools. I
> 
> I do not pretend to know what the end goal of this centuries-long endeavor could possibly be other than to ensure we have no ability to fight, no ability to think, no ability to agree with and assist one another, and ultimately no ability to survive without their "help", and to include us all in their never-ending Satanic Ritual which now involves  and touches every corner of our World.
> 
> ...


If you think you may have cancer I strongly suggest you research MMS solution:  chlorine dioxide gas.  while traveling in the 3rd world(South America) came across this miracle substance. It helped me and others that I have known and helped my cats too! You can make it for free from pool shock.  Many many people have been helped and its almost free!  Beware goolgle and themtube have been censoring videos and search results so use other search engines.  PM me for more info.  Peace.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2018-10-30 02:23:06Reaction Score: 5


Thanks a lot, friend. I have been looking into it a little already. Very interesting stuff. I go for a biopsy tomorrow...please wish me luck...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-10-30 14:17:43Reaction Score: 1


All my best MinLo,  good luck today.


----------



## kulapono (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kulaponoDate: 2018-10-31 04:28:25Reaction Score: 1


hello everybody!


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2018-10-31 14:53:33Reaction Score: 1




kulapono said:


> hello everybody!


oh hi! cool pooch.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2018-11-01 02:18:11Reaction Score: 1




MinLo66 said:


> Thanks a lot, friend. I have been looking into it a little already. Very interesting stuff. I go for a biopsy tomorrow...please wish me luck...


How are you doing? Do you know anything yet?


----------



## kulapono (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kulaponoDate: 2018-11-01 03:45:25Reaction Score: 14




anotherlayer said:


> oh hi! cool pooch.


Thank you. 
Here is my view of the world;  
Back in the eighties, i read a book 'Foucault's Pendelum' by Umberto Eco. there was a line; "To _arrive at the truth through_ the painstaking reconstruction of a _false text," and pillars of my conventional education began to collapse. that false text is what we are spoon fed by the powers that be. the high marks i received in history only meant that i swallowed the lies hook line and sinker. 
it can be dangerous to make unorthodox opinions known to others, they will look at you like you're a nutcase, so i've kept my mouth shut._

_now that i am older, i am beyond their judgment, and i don't care anymore.
so glad to see that the people on this website are putting into words what i was too much of a chicken to ever put forth._ 
whatever happens will happen
and what you're doing now on this site, don't stop, don't ever stop.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2018-11-01 04:14:32Reaction Score: 9


In this stage of my awakening, I feel that I am alone. Even in the physical company of another "conspiracy threorist", I feel alone. It has been said that when one is truly "enlightened" he realizes that we are all one. Is this feeling of being alone the same as feeling that we are all one? Alone/All one. Is this the feeling "God" felt? Is this why "he" created this 3 dimensional playground? Did Source fractalize himself into pieces so that "he" could not feel so alone? Everything originates from Source. We are part of Source. Are we "God" just playing the game of separation so that we don't feel so alone?
This is an idea I cannot shake.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2018-11-01 11:28:27Reaction Score: 3




Searching said:


> How are you doing? Do you know anything yet?


Nervous and scared. And thank you for asking. I may know before but I have to go back Monday to follow up on biopsy from which they took 3 samples from 3 cm mass. Based on my research of the medical journals and papers on breast cancer, it does not look good...I will keep you posted and thanks again for your concern.


Ice Nine said:


> All my best MinLo,  good luck today.


Thank you Ice. I am supposed to have results by Monday the 5th. Have a great day!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-01 11:57:11Reaction Score: 5


Oh my dear Minlo, you have a good day and I won't foolishly add "don't worry" but do stay positive and hope for a good outcome from the biopsies

and Hi Kulapono, my aunt had a dog just like your avatar and he was the sweetest, best dog ever and oh, now that I an older, 66, I have no trouble at all embracing my inner "nutcase" and have become much more vocal in getting the word out. "Hey somethings are seriously not right!"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2018-11-10 17:38:26Reaction Score: 6



This youtube channel is softball, but this recent video is different. The narrator basically calls out mainstream archaeology and shouts out to New Earth. I guess this youtube channel has seen enough unexplained "history" and has become fed up. The comments are pretty much all in agreement that we have been deliberately lied to.
I'm taking this as a sign of hope. Maybe people are awakening from their deep slumber.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-10 23:09:38Reaction Score: 7


Crikey! I've been postulating this for years, not everything ever build was a Temple or a tomb, it's getting to be outright laughable, the mainstream explanations. But yeah I do think more and are people are waking up to the absurdity.  Temples and tombs, it would seem the ancients did nothing else but worship and bury people. 

All a person has to do is pull their head out of their arse and take a look around at all the clues in stone, there are so many similar and exactly the same building techniques.

I like the New Earth lady too, sometimes she might lose me, but just from the enormous amount of work she has done categorizing ancient sites all over the Earth.  

Megaliths.org Directory of Ancient Sites

I have also found a hook to get people to open their eyes. The video on the Earth being essentially one big mining operation.  You can get the most skeptical person to about fall off of their chair, I've done it with 3 people so far and it works every time.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2018-11-10 23:36:27Reaction Score: 9




Ice Nine said:


> Crikey! I've been postulating this for years, not everything ever build was a Temple or a tomb, it's getting to be outright laughable, the mainstream explanations. But yeah I do think more and are people are waking up to the absurdity.  Temples and tombs, it would seem the ancients did nothing else but worship and bury people.
> 
> All a person has to do is pull their head out of their arse and take a look around at all the clues in stone, there are so many similar and exactly the same building techniques.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've had success opening people's eyes. I haven't. I have come to the conclusion that _they literally are not seeing the same thing I am_. I mean, how can I know what they see?

I think a person's frequency has everything to do with it. Maybe when I show a person pictures of planets that look like this:


Maybe they see this:

Maybe that's why people think I'm crazy. 

I think the higher frequency we are, the more we see things in terms of energy and light. The lower frequency, or more "dense" person sees physical matter.

And on another subject (kinda), have you been having weird dreams about planets lately?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GroundhogLfeDate: 2018-11-10 23:50:49Reaction Score: 7




Searching said:


> I'm glad you've had success opening people's eyes. I haven't. I have come to the conclusion that _they literally are not seeing the same thing I am_. I mean, how can I know what they see?
> 
> I think a person's frequency has everything to do with it. Maybe when I show a person picures of planets that look like this:
> View attachment 11903
> ...


That's just the jungian view of the world as I've come to understand it. One's personal energy, vibration and frequency has a lot to do with that. In a state of induced fear and low energies I've been to a state where I saw chemtrails for years. After getting burned out form my work and life in general I received some "shock treatment" where I thought that specific people actually tried to drive me insane but instead of becoming provoked to their actions and warrant any action I was just turning away from it and once I could not, I had to turn inwards for a solution. Meditation and silencing the inner voice is impossible when your brain has been overworking 24/7 even for years analyzing everything for possible threats, but I found a solution from arts. Painting brought me to a state where I did not need to think about anything, just be on the flow there and let things come out. After an intense work of purification on the body and mind I was able to rid my brain from constant overanalyzing any kind of threats, I was able to overcome my state of fear and at one point I also noticed that there were no chemtrails, but clear skies etc. Today there is just stillness and I have silenced the monkey brain. Still a work in process physically at least.

From the consensus view one could say I was in a state of psychosis when I saw those chemtrails and my poisoned worldview, but I was able to overcome that and pull myself to the clear through working on myself. Where as the official narrative says that it always requires hospital treatment I say BS and I am now on the train of Jung & American Natives how they perceived one being crazy.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-11 01:32:55Reaction Score: 1


Good for you Groundhoglife, whatever works for the individual is the correct path. 

I practice deep breathing.

I don't know why some, most, people aren't interested in doodly -squat. I'm sure we can all cite numerous examples of situations where you know immediately you are treading into dangerous territory.   sometimes just for fun I'll being up Aliens or JFK or any number of more recent phoney baloney operations that have taken place over the last few decades. (I don't want to give the google bots or all the other bots any words to zero in on)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-11-11 04:43:48Reaction Score: 5




Searching said:


> I'm glad you've had success opening people's eyes. I haven't. I have come to the conclusion that _they literally are not seeing the same thing I am_. I mean, how can I know what they see?
> 
> I think a person's frequency has everything to do with it. Maybe when I show a person pictures of planets that look like this:
> 
> ...


No dreams are weirder than our world! Seen three suns in the sky in my dreams  Also seen huge planetary objects in the sky too!


GroundhogLfe said:


> That's just the jungian view of the world as I've come to understand it. One's personal energy, vibration and frequency has a lot to do with that. In a state of induced fear and low energies I've been to a state where I saw chemtrails for years. After getting burned out form my work and life in general I received some "shock treatment" where I thought that specific people actually tried to drive me insane but instead of becoming provoked to their actions and warrant any action I was just turning away from it and once I could not, I had to turn inwards for a solution. Meditation and silencing the inner voice is impossible when your brain has been overworking 24/7 even for years analyzing everything for possible threats, but I found a solution from arts. Painting brought me to a state where I did not need to think about anything, just be on the flow there and let things come out. After an intense work of purification on the body and mind I was able to rid my brain from constant overanalyzing any kind of threats, I was able to overcome my state of fear and at one point I also noticed that there were no chemtrails, but clear skies etc. Today there is just stillness and I have silenced the monkey brain. Still a work in process physically at least.
> 
> From the consensus view one could say I was in a state of psychosis when I saw those chemtrails and my poisoned worldview, but I was able to overcome that and pull myself to the clear through working on myself. Where as the official narrative says that it always requires hospital treatment I say BS and I am now on the train of Jung & American Natives how they perceived one being crazy.


I have a different perspective on meditation and silence. The rulers actually want you to stop thinking! True silence and meditation is when you reach your innermost thoughts and when reach them you can actually feel them! The push of silencing your thoughts in our civilization has a vicious motive: to create a non-critical thinking populace.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2018-11-11 04:54:12Reaction Score: 2




Andromeda said:


> No dreams are weirder than our world! Seen three suns in the sky in my dreams  Also seen huge planetary objects in the sky too!


The 3 suns are very interesting:
_The greater ‘light’ – the sun – is the fully conscious activity of the “thinking” mind. This is the last faculty to be developed in humans, and when fully developed, it completes the human constitution._
Planet Planets

The other night I dreamt that a huge planet was entering earth's atmosphere. I think it was Jupiter. I have had one other dream like this before. It must mean something.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-11-11 05:35:14Reaction Score: 2




Searching said:


> The 3 suns are very interesting:
> _The greater ‘light’ – the sun – is the fully conscious activity of the “thinking” mind. This is the last faculty to be developed in humans, and when fully developed, it completes the human constitution._
> Planet Planets
> 
> The other night I dreamt that a huge planet was entering earth's atmosphere. I think it was Jupiter. I have had one other dream like this before. It must mean something.


They definitely mean something. I think most of you guys here have experienced bi-locality. A dream that takes place in awakened state and then vanish. You were in that dream but you didn’t sleep and you remember exactly what you saw where and how.


----------



## kulapono (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kulaponoDate: 2018-11-12 04:32:12Reaction Score: 3




Andromeda said:


> They definitely mean something. I think most of you guys here have experienced bi-locality. A dream that takes place in awakened state and then vanish. You were in that dream but you didn’t sleep and you remember exactly what you saw where and how.


'. . . is a man dreaming he is a butterfly or a butterfly dreaming he is a man.' _proverb by some chinese butterfly_


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-12-06 18:13:39Reaction Score: 5




Magnetic said:


> If you think you may have cancer I strongly suggest you research MMS solution:  chlorine dioxide gas.  while traveling in the 3rd world(South America) came across this miracle substance. It helped me and others that I have known and helped my cats too! You can make it for free from pool shock.  Many many people have been helped and its almost free!  Beware goolgle and themtube have been censoring videos and search results so use other search engines.  PM me for more info.  Peace.


Your one hundred percent correct. James Humble stumbled upon a little known cure for malaria and tested it, finding that it could cure a wide spectrum of diseases. The Jungle School in Panama used the malaria cure for years on teams that stayed in the jungle for more that a few days. That was  before common people were aware of it. They gave it out in green capsules. Had a horrible taste and would cause most to vomit at least once if you had any mosquito bites. It was 100 times more effective than Quinine Sulfate *orange pills.*

**


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2018-12-08 21:50:44Reaction Score: 1


@asatiger: are you referring to artemesia plant? Even doctors in 3rd world countries will use artemesia in place of quinine to treat malaria.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2018-12-08 22:38:16Reaction Score: 2




LordAverage said:


> The moon is a very interesting topic that deserves its own thread. I think it's something a decent amount of people in the world try not to think about too much (altho most take it for granted of course) because to me it's quite clearly something that does not occur with the random chaos of the universe and the formation of elements etc.
> edit: unless I missed a thread about it but a revisit would be nice either way there's lots to discuss imo.


casts a cold light....that is verifiable and intriguing...


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2018-12-09 05:58:11Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> @asatiger: are you referring to artemesia plant? Even doctors in 3rd world countries will use artemesia in place of quinine to treat malaria.


no this is much simpler. Chlorine Dioxide, we were told that some type of stabilizer acid was also in the mix. I have not seen the stuff in over 30 years. When the detachment doctor  caught the cancer he said it could not be treated with the CD solution. They tried electrodes in my wrist for over a year, directly into the blood.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TonepDate: 2018-12-10 19:43:02Reaction Score: 0




Andromeda said:


> The moon is not native to our solar system, hence they are still here!


how do they/yall know the moon is not native to our system?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2018-12-11 03:29:51Reaction Score: 3




Tonep said:


> how do they/yall know the moon is not native to our system?


Different chronicles of Earth from different regions say moon is not native to our system. So I trust these chronicles and their people that follow them are not practicing violence.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SiriusDate: 2018-12-11 03:47:38Reaction Score: 2


I think we are slaves of an invading force that has destroyed this planet and its history. That has been my worldview since somewhere around 1998-1999. As for the details I have no idea at all, no idea who has enslaved us or erased our history. Seems doubtful to me they are human though.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NowhereManDate: 2019-02-27 01:50:29Reaction Score: 7


To me, it's as if everything mainstream/official/commonly-accepted/normal is found to be a well-crafted pack of lies. But to what end? I don't know. If the history as we are taught in school is found to be largely a complete fabrication, I can't help but question the massive amount of power and control that would be required to literally make entire civilizations disappear from the historical record. And it's not necessarily the teachers; they are just repeating what they are told to repeat. What possible organization could be behind such a system so pervasive as to have manipulated even the very institutions of education to indoctrinate us with these lies? And for how long have they been doing this? I feel like I'm swimming in an ocean of Lies, barely able to keep my head above water as I desperately look for the land of Truth. I want to know who benefits from these perpetual lies, because it sure isn't us.


----------



## asatiger1966 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: asatiger1966Date: 2019-03-06 06:40:10Reaction Score: 3




Searching said:


> In this stage of my awakening, I feel that I am alone. Even in the physical company of another "conspiracy threorist", I feel alone. It has been said that when one is truly "enlightened" he realizes that we are all one. Is this feeling of being alone the same as feeling that we are all one? Alone/All one. Is this the feeling "God" felt? Is this why "he" created this 3 dimensional playground? Did Source fractalize himself into pieces so that "he" could not feel so alone? Everything originates from Source. We are part of Source. Are we "God" just playing the game of separation so that we don't feel so alone?
> This is an idea I cannot shake.


My experience indicates that many people want to feel alone, their solitude prevents others from hurting them even deeper. The flip side trauma induced solitude can be a substitute for not meeting their worst fears.
Feeling of guilt caused by events one had no control over. With guilt comes images of not doing enough to prevent said event, or doing too much by crossing a moral, ethical, self code of conduct fomented early in their youth.
Temporary solitude can be a time to mediate, reflect, grow possibly heal your spirit. Try laughing at yourself.
My thoughts are all humans are a part of God, so we , as little gods we should not be of this world. But powers almost as powerful as Creator have chosen to lie, deceive, trick humans into thinking that they are helpless victims.
Feeling alone is more damaging than actually being alone. My opinion.
My knowledge of enlightenment is one spirit moving closer to pure love.

When searching look for serendipity and grace.
We live on a beautiful planet.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-03-06 11:00:39Reaction Score: 1




Searching said:


> I'm glad you've had success opening people's eyes. I haven't. I have come to the conclusion that _they literally are not seeing the same thing I am_. I mean, how can I know what they see?
> 
> I think a person's frequency has everything to do with it. Maybe when I show a person pictures of planets that look like this:
> 
> ...


I can even kinda confirm that theory of yours, back when i still believed that outer space is a real thing i was watching one video on which some guy zoomed on Mars with his telescope, and what i saw was literally that same CGI Mars that NASA shows to us but it was really blurred, like a lot. But then later that same year i think(it was probs almost like 2 years ago) when i was already highly doubting space, i stumbled across the very same video in my YouTube recommendations, and when i watched this same video again this time Mars looked like this yellow(orange) frequency like here:



So yeah you are probably right with that theory!


----------



## realitycheck (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: realitycheckDate: 2019-03-06 21:23:32Reaction Score: 5


It is hard to give my worldview when I feel like I am need to assemble picture puzzle of few thousand pieces and I have only few puzzle pieces and no master picture... I am still floating between theories and trying to separate real info from lies - not just official lies but lies in alternate or conspiracy theories. I am convinced that large amount of false alternate information is produced daily just to bury good and important alternate findings and conclusions.

Some general idea / theory I have in short lines


we were created or places here by superior beings as workforce (mining gold? - I am convinced it has some other purpose then for what we are using it)- maybe monkey dna was crossed with those beings or just manipulated to create more intelligent workforce that could be more efficient workers (organization, understanding, advanced usage of hands...)
intelligence is hard to control and with time it advances
superior beings control population under different name depending of stage of intelligent advancement (gods, kings/emperors and now days ruling politicians and corporation owners)
with intelligence come science, art... general advancement and with advancement assigned work tasks become easier as you find way to do something quicker and easier (tools, machines...) and you have (or should have) more time and resources for advancing even more in science and art (polymers, vibrations, free energy...)
at some point advancement is to big (opening eyes) and controlling population is hard or not possible by superior beings, or major part of population becomes aware of control
this is when reset happens - nukes, floods or some other way as beings in control are more advanced and have ways to erase us
we are not erased completely as they still need workforce and maybe not all advancement is lost (tech they have purpose for so workers have better production)
re-population is done with children (clones? or tube produced) and survivors with help of collaborators (easy non-working life like politicians these days)
survivors with "open eyes" are "cleaned" over time (wars?) but some do manage to transfer some "old" knowledge that shows up over time (Tesla?)
depending on stage of advancement ruling model is applied (empire, monarchy, communism, democracy...) over which they control and direct advancement

Few reasons for this theory

gold was mined trough whole history and by all major civilizations for mostly decorative usage?
where is all this gold that was mined and looted (americas) - in fort Knox or some other valuts?
just one sample - German Finance Ministry unaware that getting gold back from US is ‘becoming a hot topic’ - why is it problem to return someones gold? Not to mention Libya and Venezuela now - when gold is asked problems arise
we now see official history is lies and many proofs of earlier advanced civilizations
ruling politicians do everything against people but are selected by people as representatives of people
advancement is being sabotaged and slowed down in general
organized depopulation and dumbening down is happening (hard to control big population with time to think)
with tech advancement we should have more free time but we have it less and less... Working more for less money - when you struggle to pay the bills you don't have time to ask questions and investigate
if 10% of resources and funds that are spend on wars and military were spent on science of free energy, vibrations... etc. I think we would have levitating cars and clean planet in 10-20 years.

I am pretty tired right now (after working whole day) so I will stop here... I hope you get general idea that guides me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TyrionDate: 2019-03-06 21:42:53Reaction Score: 1


The Earth is flat and my ultimate dream is to be able to see the continents beyond Antarctica. To be part of the founders of new regions and lands. A new humanity free from bankers and zionists, of economic prosperity and happiness.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GroundhogLfeDate: 2019-03-07 01:42:06Reaction Score: 2


I'll add here what I've been toying around as of late. This is mostly consisting of playful thoughts, questions and reaching for connections from provided entertainment that I will elaborate some thoughts as examples as the sources for this topic are rather limited.

One possibility of this current state of existence is being in a sort of a shared state of limbo.

First I must elaborate some thoughts about the state:
-Limbo is pretty much a synonym for purgatory in the Catholic religion.
-It is a deep state of mind where the boundaries of reality and dreams have broken down. Dreams are more clouded where as limbo is very clear and real. It would be pretty much impossible to tell the difference if you did not know where you are.

Limbo through entertainment:
-The movie Inception described that each and everyone could have their own perception of a limbo and it would usually become what your memories make it up to be like with mr. Saito who woke up there not knowing he was still dreaming. To enter limbo this way one has to die in a dream while being heavily sedated for the mind not being able to regain waking state, thinking you might have woken up but are in limbo. Now apparently it is possible to share this experience of limbo. If it is possible for even a few, then perhaps it could also be possible for a much grander scale of beings. What we're also being told of limbo here in general is that time experienced is relatively much faster than to our true wakeful state. Here I was also thinking that when Cobb woke up in limbo on that stranded beach it was just a symbolism for being on the edges of that vast ocean of consciousness as consciousness is often depicted as an ocean.
-Alice in Wonderland actually might be about an experience in limbo. First you enter a rabbit hole and then you take a potion that makes you small for you to be able to get through. I think this is a symbolism pretty much for the microcosm and entering limbo, the Wonderland or even Neverland.
-The series Supernatural describes heaven as so that each and every human being has their own individual heavens and that they're not shared. This is not the only one that has suggested this concept. They can be visited however. This sounds pretty much to me that after death your consciousness might wake up in a state of limbo. If you believe it's Christian heaven and know you died, then it is that. If it's Islam and you did good work you believe to be true it's 40+ moaning virgins for you. If you've been haunted and in despair then your emotions might provoke you with negative surroundings even becoming a "hell". This is why a desperate suicide is not an option of escape and is said in Catholic religion that they go to "hell". If this concept is true, the latter does not always apply as I think fe. Socrates would not have entered one with his state of clarity of mind but been able to create whatever he wanted and eventually become reborn. Yes I believe in reincarnation in some form.
-In the movie Whatever Dreams may come when Annie commits a suicide she goes to "hell". His husband portrayed by Robin Williams goes to look for her in attempt of salvation descending the different levels of hell. They say that it might be impossible to redeem her from there as she might've forgotten about everything and is now living a nightmare. They traverse far and eventually find her in their old house where she has lost her memory of the past and it's become a fearsome existence for her. Should one stay there with her, they might forget about the true state of being and become to accept her reality becoming a "lost soul" themselves as well. This story fits perfectly to the limbo state explained everywhere else as well.
-In Harry Potter series Voldemort had split his soul to so many pieces that he was left in limbo as only a tiny degraded form of himself. They said that he could never leave limbo because of that. For him there would be no reincarnation. I however do think that you can work yourself up even if a tiny fragment of the self is left to become whole again, so that might not be essentially true.
-In the movie Serenity there is a weird connection being made. In the real world there is a boy who has created this computer game that he spends all his time with and imagines the fisherman in the game being his father who had actually died in a war. Elsewhere his father is living in an Island going on his daily life fishing etc. The man has only fragments left of his memory of the past. The father eventually starts to even question how he arrived there and can't even remember how long he's been there. Whatever the boy seems to think seems to affect the world where his father is being. To me I got the question here regarding this topic that could the living affect the state of the passed ones with what they constantly seem to project to them? Speak no ill of the dead etc. To me it was clear, the character of McConaughey was in a state of limbo and his being was affected by his son thinking about him all the time. They were finally even able to create a connection in the end, which was a beautiful moment in the movie for me. "Somewhere there is a place where there is a you and I", with tears pouring on the father realizing all this.
-In medieval Paradise Lost by John Milton; "The mind is it's own place and in it, it can create a heaven out of hell and a hell out of heaven". This is perfectly true in whatever state our mind is in, but especially so when we believe in something that is not of our own making. To emphasize it would actually be extremely dangerous in limbo where you can create a hellish experience you can get stuck to forgetting everything else.

Some questions that arise for me & reaching for conclusions:
-The game of limbo depicts all this perfectly as well, who can go down the lowest under the bar not falling. Maybe entering limbo can be used as an exercise for those with the knowledge.
-Wouldn't this sort of existence explain why the Australian aborigines say that dream time is more real than this existence. As a state of limbo would be one step below dreams.
-Wouldn't this explain the nursery rhymes row row row your boat etc. that life is just a dream? The another one we have is the French Frere Jacques where it's Finnish version is used as a song to sing in the morning for kids to wake up.
-This could explain all the synchronicity I've been noticing around me going bonker levels at times as we're all connected by that ocean of consciousness.
-Could this explain the dreamers. Ozzy would rather dream his life away. Stevie Nicks singing that you're not living in the real world and all the hints to Alice in some of her songs. Michael McDonald singing about keeping the spirit alive by holding on and that you're right where I want to be. Does being a being dreamer actually mean daydreaming here, or are the dreamers from "above" via dreaming. Could be both of course.
-Could there actually be a state of limbo where there the living and the dead could co-exist at a same time? The living fallen there while dreaming and then the consciousnesses of the dead being able to show up if go low enough? Would there even be any difference for this common ground? Some ancient Greek tales do talk about making such visits to the underworld.
-One word the old Finns used to have for the underworld was Manala. It's still used by the few and we have a bar of that name in Helsinki as well. That there is another connection from our language to the older world in the word mana, where it basically says the underworld being a place of spiritual power. And well, in limbo you should pretty much be able to manifest anything by the spirit.
-In limbo the good would die young / first, because you yourself have become **** and fallen. A split between your worlds, but somewhere they're still alive, which means should those bubbles reconnect, there would be a "Mandela effect". So Mandela would be the result of worlds colliding and the Internet has connected us more than ever before. It's a natural part of consciousness based existence with individuals shaping their own realities / timelines / space-time continuums. This could be the reason it's been on steroids in the past years. That would also make truth a tougher concept to grasp in general level of speaking.
-Maybe the enlightenment movement is only the first step towards true awakening and it itself can disguise the true meaning of what waking up actually is aka waking up from this existence.
-Ultimately life might be about jumping from one limbo to another and in between are the dreams.
-Perhaps there are infinite levels of this sort of existence. Multiple levels of limbo and dreams and somewhere there is a common ground.

Strange personal connections / experiences to support this form of existence:
-Now some of you who might've read my early posts a few months ago might recall why I even have this nickname on the forum. It was because I thought that I've been repeating this life over and over again and there is the connection to the movie Groundhog day. It's either that or at least that I've had dreams that have shown me some parts of this life so it's become not a deja vu experience when it happens, but a clear memory of experiencing something before. Wouldn't a loop dream or dying and being put back to the same dream state limbo explain all that as well. I could also actually name a few historical findings from this forum as well that have not happened yet, at least one of them is very clear. 
-Ever since childhood I've been hearing a sound of a clock ticking even if I use earplugs. Now I've become so accustomed to it that most of the time I don't even notice it. But when I silence all the thoughts and it's silent around it's always there. I don't remember has it been there since my early childhood, but at some time I do remember thinking about it already maybe around the age of 10. To add to this I have this weird memory of my godmother forcing me to sleep in a room filled with clocks and having only a small mattress on the floor to soften the ground. It is such a vague memory that I must question it's reality, but there is something very specific that has stood out for me in form of a tiny cut of a monologue from her. I'm asking myself is there an actual connection with this and what I hear or have I only been mindf***ed with this and it's a distraction created for me as it makes traditional meditation pretty much impossible.
-Not too long ago I also had written down here earlier a recollection from my childhood state of being where another child was taken to a room to look in to the future. I was astonished and in disbelief how fast he could've actually experience a full life he could start talking about. But if he was put to a state of limbo it could've happened with the snap of the fingers because of the time difference. But yes, it's a really vague memory and I cannot verify that in any way either, could've been a dream, but man I love my mind if it's only the latter providing with such substance and stories.
-This might explain some of the experiences I've had after "dying" and waking up in an asylum type of place where they might've been controlled dream levels above. When I at time woke up in a level above with a fearful state whatever I was afraid of manifested itself there pretty much immediately. Perhaps I've been forced to this place by experiencing so many deaths in dreams that I've lost count. I cannot say were they in dreams, or repetitions of this life. This could also be beneficial to me and will indeed use it as a place of purification / purgatory and self development of course.

This is what I've been playing in my mind as of late and this sort of existence or a variance of it has become a strong candidate for me now.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-03-07 09:17:43Reaction Score: 14


I'm not one to go round calling people names, (apart from the vegan brother) but there are a LOT of reasons in this thread that normies would lump us all in together as 'tin-foil-hatters', and that's a concern.
I also don't mean to sound like a big boss of everything, just a girl who has been around the block a few times that extends her experience. And innate, mothery bossiness.
There is so much pop-conspiracy swallowed without doing any seeking of/reading of Great Men who used to find books written by other Great Men, all of whom upheld an extremely high standard of knowledge, intelligence and nous/wisdom.
The wisdom of men from back in university days were inextricably linked to god and goodness. It's where universe...ity came from.

“Blessed are the pure in spirit for they shall see God.” (Matt. 5:8) That pineal gland is the eye of god, and ought to be kept niiiice and clear. Calcify it and hell breaks loose.

I used to think truth, beauty and reality were each open to interpretation, but no.
We're told it is, but it isn't. 
There is one vein of truth/reality which runs through all the other versions, and it can't be broken, but it can be (and is) obscured with steaming piles of horse s**t.

Q: If, through mainstream schooling (through which we were all driven) one wasn't able to discern between fact and fiction, why would one be able to suddenly discern it AFTER schooling?
A: Because it's _not_ mainstream? That's not a good enough touchstone of reality.

For over a hundred years, through the "science" of psychology these (((clowns))) and merchants have been very specifically seeking ways to destroy us through organised lies, fear, corrupt laws and their own misplaced authoritah, in order to control the globe on their materialistic (and often satanic) terms.
Psychology is a literal translation from the Greek word Psyche = soul, and 'ology = the study of.
They have literally been studying our souls and have interpreted that data to bring us to this point of general mass confusion and floundering about looking for which way is Up. 

Having hidden our history, our gods, our traditions etc. they know we're searching for something now, and put different carrots on sticks to see what we follow (for laughs it seems). They control the majority of our information.
They want us in formation. Religion is to re-legion us. Get us in to formation.
Faith is not religion, it is Faith, in Beauty, Truth and Goodness. And that these things stem from god or God, not religion per se.
Goodness, like god'ness.
There are three streams; the river of main stream, the tin-foil 'alternative', and Truth. Truth is a teeny weeny little side-stream, a trickle. There seem to be overlaps and occasional flash-floods though.

I don't know the general age of the grouping here, but it may be majority millenial, aka 'Generation Y & Z.'
There is a reason for that particular letter to describe each generation- Z is the end of the line.

Weston A. Price, a dentist back in the 1930's (!) started ringing the alarm bells on the crappy effects of industrialised foods, like denatured white bread and white sugar, and seed oils that went rancid superfast, which caused mental (incl. criminal) and physical (incl. deforming) chaos in the body and mind. It was the start of the dumbing-down of the white race, the younger generations need for eye-glasses, the narrowing of our faces and dental arches, "mouth-breathing", the introduction of braces on teeth, the mass production of drugs to mitigate the worst of the industrial poisoning from junk food and fluoridated, chlorinated water supplies, and the new normal birth routine of c-sections due to narrowed hips on women fed industrial foods. Stop me if you've heard this one before.
Nutrition and Mental Development - The Weston A. Price Foundation
Dirty Secrets of the Food Processing Industry - The Weston A. Price Foundation
We're getting dumber: 
*Mens sana in corpore sano*_ is a Latin phrase, usually translated as "a healthy mind in a healthy body".

Its most general usage is to express the hierarchy of needs: with physical and mental health at the root._

From here; Mens sana in corpore sano - Wikipedia

Mind creates reality, and if we're eating processed shite, depressed, anxious, too timid, tired or weak to run around the block without dropping from a heart-attack, or to ride a bike uphill or fight the crap out of an opponent in the boxing ring or swim ten laps without stopping, we might want to question why, and what sort of Mind is creating what sort of reality, because it's not destined to end well.

It's our physical laziness that has brought about our mental laziness, which reinforces the former, etc., ad infinitum.
The gut-brain axis: interactions between enteric microbiota, central and enteric nervous systems
Scroll down to the GUT MICROBIOTA AND NEUROPSYCHIATRIC DISORDERS part, and keep reading. If one takes in to account the crap-tonnes of glycophosphate (whose 'spelling' seems to have been changed in the last couple of years to *Glyphosate *which is very suspicious and strange in itself) used in many steps of the treatment and growth of modern wheat, and its effects on the bugs it means to poison, why, after a while, would it not start to shred our guts too? Damage to the gut is the first step in turning us in to sick little freaks with a vast array of diseases, stemming from gut dysbiosis. The gut is said to be the 'first brain.' Again, I'm sorry if I'm repeating myself, but perhaps it bears repeating.
The Simplified Guide to the Gut Brain Axis - How the Gut Talks to the Brain

New age religion, new age dawning, new "diet", new age anything. That'd be a big fat DODGE, excuse me while I run for the hills (of tradition).

Tradition wasn't broken, it was deliberately destroyed.
This is not just key, it is the absolute foundation upon which to build understanding on what has happened on all fronts of our reality, and to keeping both feet firmly planted in truth, _eyes focussed without flinching_ on reality.
Modern man has _nothing_ on Traditional man. 
Architecture is one simple case in point. Music another. Food and medicine two more. Technology is questionable. I think digitech is a corrupt form of technology. It flattens music, separates communities. Can be too easily changed in favour of whoever owns the narrative.
Modernity is toxic as all hell.

Soaking up vibes from youtube and filtering them through ones own instinct won't ever compare to genuine reason and study from older, sacred (or classic, or even just pre-1945) texts.
I've done both, and ancient wisdom is infinitely the better way to live.
If I offend, I hope it's in the right way. 
Jordan Peterson says 'Clean your room'. I say, 'Eat your meat and veg., then go for a hike, then do your homework.'


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GroundhogLfeDate: 2019-03-07 13:34:24Reaction Score: 5




Verity said:


> I'm not one to go round calling people names, (apart from the vegan brother) but there are a LOT of reasons in this thread that normies would lump us all in together as 'tin-foil-hatters', and that's a concern.
> I also don't mean to sound like a big boss of everything, just a girl who has been around the block a few times that extends her experience. And innate, mothery bossiness.
> There is so much pop-conspiracy swallowed without doing any seeking of/reading of Great Men who used to find books written by other Great Men, all of whom upheld an extremely high standard of knowledge, intelligence and nous/wisdom.
> The wisdom of men from back in university days were inextricably linked to god and goodness. It's where universe...ity came from.
> ...


I don't think this was truly offensive against anyone, but you did downplay some people, but perhaps with good intentions as means to provoke like you said.

In defense of those people who rely more on modern type of sources for the information I must say that some have been brought up the worst way with their health and gut being already altered to a negative state as a child. It might be impossible to focus on reading a lot so they have to rely on more stimulating modern ways of information. You can still process and think for yourself if you've snapped out of the normie education. It's why I also think when **** hits the fan and you are able to grow as a person people can start to truly question and think for themselves even after school. Gladly as you brought up the importance of diet and body health to the mind I absolutely believe it all can also be reversed and fixed. It just requires a lot of work to overcome the harm done.

You're right about people in "normie" state most likely thinking like that, but they're already thinking like that even when questioning their authorities in the official history. For me it is a sign of intelligence to be able to question your own reality based on something you yourself have experienced and compare that for other interpretations for possible connections. If the view is only based on others, then it might be a good suggestion to keep questioning or how would that be any different from a religion where you have no personal experience to extend to. To read conclusions where others have gone can only help you open your mind for different views, but as a double edged sword it can also lead you further away. In the end I wouldn't really mind about what others think or that would mean one would be lowering yourself to that level where it might do harm. People are able to keep the historical threads here on a rational and research based flow with some input of intuitive thoughts and questions that might lead them forward. Let each historical case speak for themselves and let every person speak for themselves with the views they share here with them having nothing in common.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-07 14:41:55Reaction Score: 3


Here’s a good example of history being rewritten lately.
I love this video and gives a lighter side to sort of a dark subject.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-09 12:57:37Reaction Score: 1




Searching said:


> In this stage of my awakening, I feel that I am alone. Even in the physical company of another "conspiracy threorist", I feel alone. It has been said that when one is truly "enlightened" he realizes that we are all one. Is this feeling of being alone the same as feeling that we are all one? Alone/All one. Is this the feeling "God" felt? Is this why "he" created this 3 dimensional playground? Did Source fractalize himself into pieces so that "he" could not feel so alone? Everything originates from Source. We are part of Source. Are we "God" just playing the game of separation so that we don't feel so alone?
> This is an idea I cannot shake.


In Lak'ech.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-09 17:24:51Reaction Score: 1


All one has to do is look around and come to the conclusion that another reset is much needed.  Some of the “advanced technology” we possess now NEEDS LOST!   On the other hand, it’s obvious that the meek that deserve to inherit the Earth (the genuine good at heart) will not be the ones to do so.  The cards are stacked due to simple economics.  I hope I’m wrong.  Time will tell.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-04-26 04:43:35Reaction Score: 9


Following several traumatic episodes in my life, some time ago I went through a very rapid "awakening". It hit me like a bullet train and I had no idea what it was at the time. I was also drinking heavily and smoking weed on a daily basis, which made everything extra trippy. Over the next month, the "Universe" led me to collect (and wear) items, which when put together, made me think that I was a reincarnation of (I shit you not) - Osiris. The stuff that happened to me during this period was ridiculous. For example, one day I was listening to Huxley's _Brave New World_ on Audible. That same day, for about an hour, every person I passed by on the street looked like a clone/twin of someone I know (or knew) personally. After all this happened to me, I became convinced that this "reality" is an illusion. That remains my worldview. We are simply incarnated/plugged-in here to serve our purpose and/or learn some lessons.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-04-26 09:28:32Reaction Score: 9




SuperTrouper said:


> We are simply incarnated/plugged-in here to serve our purpose and/or learn some lessons.


I definitely subscibe to that. And to add, to learn in general.


SuperTrouper said:


> Over the next month, the "Universe" ... , made me think that I was a reincarnation of (I shit you not) - Osiris.


To that not so much ... ;-)


SuperTrouper said:


> Following several traumatic episodes in my life, some time ago I went through a very rapid "awakening".


Interestingly, the breakdown of the society I grew up in (socialism) was a major event in my life. However, it was not so traumatic and unexpected for me.
That happened in my mid-twenties. Until then, I had always been the odd one out, the one who could not ignore the contrast between propaganda and groupthink on one side, and reality on the other. I was just unable to pretend everything is fine, and how it's supposed to be. And I was frightened by all the others - even my parents - how they could do. There were always very few people I could relate to, in school, military (conscription), university, and later at the workplace.
Sure enough, this feeling, or better this realization, didn't go away after the breakdown of socialism. The follow-up society was (is) not less empty and presumptuous, and not less enslaving. But the event encouraged me to be myself, and proved that 99,9% of the people can in fact be wrong.
The process of awaking was and is gradual, with many mistakes and misdirection - and I'm sure I am not finished.

I think the phrase "keep an open mind" is not quite correct or appropriate. Rather, one must be born with an open mind.
One can also see it as a mental sickness, the inability to surrender the self, and join the group think...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MinLo66Date: 2019-04-26 16:16:46Reaction Score: 1




Verity said:


> I'm not one to go round calling people names, (apart from the vegan brother) but there are a LOT of reasons in this thread that normies would lump us all in together as 'tin-foil-hatters', and that's a concern.
> I also don't mean to sound like a big boss of everything, just a girl who has been around the block a few times that extends her experience. And innate, mothery bossiness.
> There is so much pop-conspiracy swallowed without doing any seeking of/reading of Great Men who used to find books written by other Great Men, all of whom upheld an extremely high standard of knowledge, intelligence and nous/wisdom.
> The wisdom of men from back in university days were inextricably linked to god and goodness. It's where universe...ity came from.
> ...


Excellent work, my Lady. I plan to review these attachments tonite after i am done with my poison IV to kill the cancer i got from the poison food, drink, meds, water, air, and God only knows what else because they "(supposedly) don't know what causes it and they (supposedly) cant cure it." Thanks for your post and the resources. BTW, I am a bossy Mom Boss me-self.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-26 20:54:11Reaction Score: 1




Andromeda said:


> _@Ice Nine_
> I completely agree. From the beginning we had paradise and still have. Then a hostile race invaded in order to extract resources from GAIA. Now we are held hostages here with the hostile race threatening to blow up GAIA.


I think they have been here a long time and trying to take over the earth as for its own home and the reason it picked earth was its new home is it has to have a host it could infect to get itself around.  I also think it is exactly what we call it. PARASITE.  It came here in the form of Black Goo.  It has made many attempts to take over in the past and failing each time. The parasites have enough power as in the 1% to be able to hide the fact of its failure each time by distorting our true history.  It has had to do so to protect its identity  because if it didnt hide its identity we would find out what it is and because it is just a tiny little parasite we could defeat it with very little ease.   I do not think it has ever infected us until now because in the past we had things like star forts to protect ourselves from it.  I think this time (the last reset it had the chance to infect us and now lays dormant in us waiting for the last piece of its plan to take over.  I think that last piece of there plan will be the 5G network. I also think this is there last atempt to take over because we now know what they are and have a slight chance of defeating them once and for all..  I can pretty much back up what i just said if interested.  

But then again i might be like what paracelsus just said in my Loose Thread which is fine by me. I would much rather be that than a angry ant with a chip on its shoulder.
 [/QUOTE]      Congratulations, you believe you are God and everything is love. Anyone who has ever scored good stuff has felt the exact same thing.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-04-26 21:48:54Reaction Score: 1


I'd be interested in  your "back up what you just said" info. Perhaps a new thread (or a PM if the subject is not stolenhistory related). Thanks.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-26 23:47:48Reaction Score: 1




whitewave said:


> I'd be interested in  your "back up what you just said" info. Perhaps a new thread (or a PM if the subject is not stolenhistory related). Thanks.


Im no good at putting threads together reasons being i work a lot, try to live off my land and be self-sufficient which takes up alot of time the best i can , Im a old bloke with a very minimal education who only taught myself to read and write over the last ten years when in my awakening and in that time had to teach myself how to use a computer as well as research.  In the early days research was via videos because i could not read but im getting better at that as i go along. Every spare moment i have im on my old computer looking and go with what feels right to me . I also have to use spellcheck constantly lol.  I will put a package together (links, video and books)for you and PM it to you. Might take a couple of days.  I also want to say it was only a few hours ago that the last missing pieces came together for me after watching this.


And if i am correct about you it wont take long and you will know who i am over there.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-04-27 01:50:58Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> And if i am correct about you it wont take long and you will know who i am over there.


What's the meaning of this?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-04-27 06:26:01Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> I think they have been here a long time and trying to take over the earth as for its own home and the reason it picked earth was its new home is it has to have a host it could infect to get itself around.  I also think it is exactly what we call it. PARASITE.  It came here in the form of Black Goo.  It has made many attempts to take over in the past and failing each time. The parasites have enough power as in the 1% to be able to hide the fact of its failure each time by distorting our true history.  It has had to do so to protect its identity  because if it didnt hide its identity we would find out what it is and because it is just a tiny little parasite we could defeat it with very little ease.   I do not think it has ever infected us until now because in the past we had things like star forts to protect ourselves from it.  I think this time (the last reset it had the chance to infect us and now lays dormant in us waiting for the last piece of its plan to take over.  I think that last piece of there plan will be the 5G network. I also think this is there last atempt to take over because we now know what they are and have a slight chance of defeating them once and for all..  I can pretty much back up what i just said if interested.
> 
> But then again i might be like what paracelsus just said in my Loose Thread which is fine by me. I would much rather be that than a angry ant with a chip on its shoulder.


      Congratulations, you believe you are God and everything is love. Anyone who has ever scored good stuff has felt the exact same thing.

Oh boy, back off please. You have no right to call my beings words I am not. Thread was worldview input. Not your opinions about other participants of the thread. So do yourself a favour and grow up. Not nice calling me God. Everything is LOGOS, but not everything is love (obviously animosity exists everywhere on Earth). Cancer or Loosh as you mentioned is known by many sovereign minds. I know that you know Harald Kautz. But if you know him in the real world that I don't know.


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-04-27 12:21:36Reaction Score: 1




MinLo66 said:


> Excellent work, my Lady. I plan to review these attachments tonite after i am done with my poison IV to kill the cancer i got from the poison food, drink, meds, water, air, and God only knows what else because they "(supposedly) don't know what causes it and they (supposedly) cant cure it." Thanks for your post and the resources. BTW, I am a bossy Mom Boss me-self.


Very best of luck (and skill) to you! 
Don't forget two important extras; the 2007 Iodine Protocol (try Lynne Farrow's 'The Iodine Crisis'), and Vitamin C; either IV, lipo or ascorbic acid. 
Linus Pauling's book can help with vit.C, &/or find a good FB group. 
Cannabis oil is supposed to be excellent too but I can't say definitively because a) I haven't experimented with it, nor b) had cancer upon which to experiment.
Plus I'll probably get in to trouble for going off topic! Although health is part of my worldview, so whatevs, right. 
(I'm sorry to post here- I tried to PM you but wasn't able.)


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-04-27 15:39:26Reaction Score: 1




Andromeda said:


> Congratulations, you believe you are God and everything is love. Anyone who has ever scored good stuff has felt the exact same thing.





> Oh boy, back off please. You have no right to call my beings words I am not. Thread was worldview input. Not your opinions about other participants of the thread. So do yourself a favour and grow up. Not nice calling me God. Everything is LOGOS, but not everything is love (obviously animosity exists everywhere on Earth). Cancer or Loosh as you mentioned is known by many sovereign minds. I know that you know Harald Kautz. But if you know him in the real world that I don't know.


If you think i was directing that quote at you then you have it all wrong. The quote was directed at me in another thread.  Sorry for the confusion  mate.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-04-27 16:45:04Reaction Score: 0




WarningGuy said:


> Oh boy, back off please. You have no right to call my beings words I am not. Thread was worldview input. Not your opinions about other participants of the thread. So do yourself a favour and grow up. Not nice calling me God. Everything is LOGOS, but not everything is love (obviously animosity exists everywhere on Earth). Cancer or Loosh as you mentioned is known by many sovereign minds. I know that you know Harald Kautz. But if you know him in the real world that I don't know.





> If you think i was directing that quote at you then you have it all wrong. The quote was directed at me in another thread.  Sorry for the confusion  mate.


Oh. I then has been confused myself! No worries, mate.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-04-27 19:40:41Reaction Score: 3


I feel the thread got de-railed a little, I’d like to see us collectively come back from that.

There seems to be a general consensus that our existing “World” is in some sort of disarray, and not headed in the right direction.

I would like to see TPTB come clean in the next few years as we enter Aquarius.

We have all been lied to, & I am of the opinion we are not on a spinning ball.

Nature revolves around magnetism and frequency vibrations.  

We the people, need to stand shoulder to shoulder in a united front, insisting the truths be disclosed.

Be careful which light you follow, there are many distractions in our journey to lead us astray down the wrong path.

If there are persons that joined this website for the simple task of defending the “status quo”, you are in the wrong place.  There are plenty of other places the “Wikki-Defenders” are welcome to exercise free speech to call those that raise the suspicion flags whatever you wish.

Sorry for what seems like a rant, I am going to go watch some magnetism vids & drink a beer now.  I do not own a tin foil hat, so I guess cosmic rays will just rape my brain.

Peace & tranquility to all this weekend, despite whatever nature brings (flooding here).  Keep your family safe & look out for your neighbor.  Hopefully, we all get to start the new week tomorrow as a gift that we make the best of.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-04-28 05:35:14Reaction Score: 1




RecycledSoul said:


> Be careful which light you follow, there are many distractions in our journey to lead us astray down the wrong path.


Very true!

Some poetry I've written:

In Darkness Aether Thrives
While in Light Darkness Dies

And When The Darkest, Darkest Night No Longer Exist
Aether Will Be Gone
Travel, Travel Far Away
Where The Light Cannot Get at Ye'r Darkness 

Moon Produces Light
Sun Shines Aether


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-04-28 07:20:11Reaction Score: 6




RecycledSoul said:


> I would like to see TPTB come clean in the next few years as we enter Aquarius.


We are The Powers that Be, and we are coming clean. We are waking from a self-induced coma. I have come to comprehend that there is no "they", there is no "them", there are no "PTB", and there is no evil or good.

There is only One (God, Allah, etc.) who fractalized itself into pieces of dualism. We are one consciousness pretending to be male or female, good or bad, awake or asleep. The dualism in this realm serves the purpose of perspective. One cannot know light without dark and so on.

This realm ONLY exists because of dualism. We are instructed to "Pick a side".
Are you with us or against us?
Are you a patriot or a spy?
Are you a Christian or a Muslim.
Are you good, or are you evil?
Are you a republican or a democrat?
Are you for Hillary or for Trump?

Seeing through the dualism allows one freedom. Being duped into any belief system (picking sides) perpetuates the realm.
Choosing a side gives this realm energy. The Art of War - Wikipedia
Many clues are given, and for those fractalized pieces of "god" that awaken, the end game becomes clear. "We" chose this dualistic fractalized experience for the illusion of separation. It is only through the mirror of others that "one" can see himself from "another"'s perspective.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-04-28 13:09:11Reaction Score: 6




RecycledSoul said:


> I feel the thread got de-railed a little, I’d like to see us collectively come back from that.
> 
> There seems to be a general consensus that our existing “World” is in some sort of disarray, and not headed in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I’ve come to believe that TPTB never give up but just double down on stupid. For instance I really thought by now they would be saying, evolution doesn’t seem to work, it was only a theory...nope. Global warming, and now no sexes just desires... it gets more and more bizarre, not less. I think so far people are just in shock, but who knows where it will go.

Also, not choosing a side is choosing a side. Believing in everything is believing ultimately in nothing.


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2019-04-29 00:55:46Reaction Score: 17


Here’s my two cents:

We are presently caught in a desperate fight between good and evil and evil is winning.  In fact the luciferians have already won.  They wiped out the previous god-centered, post Atlantean civilization (Tartarian?) and have been quite successful in burying the memory and creating a new amnesic populace to rule over. The luciferians (in all their subsets) see the earth as their domain, and as a Master Parasite they are busy enfeebling while sucking dry the well being of god-created humans.  Like all successful and thirsty parasites, they will continue their machinations until they invariably kill the host - us!  Their end game is trans humanism, totalitarianism and robot workers once the pure humans have been consumed.

The wake up call for me has been not so much the reality of this happening, but recognizing the extent of the deception going on in support of this agenda.  I actually find this part fascinating.  I am alarmed, but I am also grateful that I am able to see how this system works while I am still alive in this 3D realm.  I think knowing this now will aid me through my travels in the afterlife.  I will now be more alert.

It is truly Orwellian, an upside down world purposely created this way to keep humans off balance and in fear.  It’s all lies all the time.  Everything is designed to distort and deflect the real truth of what is going on.  This is not just a one-off event here and there, it is non-stop stagecraft created to discourage and confuse us.  Once you realize the game is for all the marbles and the luciferians will stop at nothing, you can properly frame events like 9/11 and the apollo missions. I’m starting to think the flat earth reality is at the core of this deception.

I believe it wasn’t always this way.  There was a time on earth when humanity lived in natural harmony. I call it god-centered.  It might have only ended a few hundred years ago.  People felt close to their Creator and built edifices to honor this connection.  Whether as humans, giants, dwarves, elves, or pixies the world was teeming with activity and expression.  Beings knew how to live in nature and harvest the bounty of energy and physical sustenance the earth provided.  We see the remains of this culture in architecture, music, art, and are mystified how it was created with such purity of intent.

I think we once had help from beings from other realms or places and we deified them because of their knowledge and ability to create an elevated civilization for all.  But then something went bad.  We are still paying the price for the actions of these fallen angels.

I think the world was once a glorious garden of achievements, and incarnation into this realm was the most desired of all assignments.  Now, not so much.

I don’t want to incarnate here anymore.  Something happened to this realm.  Satan and his minions won some sort of battle and now we are heading rapidly to a dystopia not of our choosing.  I don’t think humans will collectively wake up, they are too easily propagandized and dumbed down.  I think the job is to wake up as individuals and graduate elsewhere.  We are mostly on our own.  (Don't go into the tunnel of light)

Either we will end up in a totalitarian hell hole under trans humanism or the earth will go through another reset.  I don’t think this world is as bad a place as it once was with all the reptile and other transhumanism creations that led to god’s biggest reset of all, so maybe this iteration has more time to play out.

I’ve had a good life, am about to be 65.  I have been lucky to have woken up steadily throughout my life.  I now have a lot of tools to work with and am nobody’s fool.  Thanks to all truthers out there that helped me along.  This forum is an excellent place for truth seeking.  Thanks for each of your efforts in contributing here. My heart is full.


Sirius said:


> I think we are slaves of an invading force that has destroyed this planet and its history. That has been my worldview since somewhere around 1998-1999. As for the details I have no idea at all, no idea who has enslaved us or erased our history. Seems doubtful to me they are human though.


We don’t know what consciousness is or how it operates.  We don’t know what comes after our death, if anything.  We don’t know who or what created the physical world we inhabit.  We don’t know what time or space really is. We don’t know the history of anything. 

Our ignorance is profound, and this is the foundation of our existence. With this being said, any reality scenario is possible.   We could live in a world that is impersonal, under no one’s plan.  Or, we could be controlled by beings that are able to totally manipulate our experience.  With so many variables at play, we can easily deceive ourselves about the reality we live in.

Our historical timelines that we have been taught may be greatly fabricated.  It’s possible that the past is not composed of an orderly sequence of events.  Time and events may have been stitched together to create a narrative that is adopted by later generations as progressive and ‘normal.’  We have no way of knowing whether we have been hoodwinked in this recreation. 

It is entirely possible that we are being preyed upon and purposefully kept ignorant.  It feels like something is conspiring to keep us in the dark, otherwise we would have better understanding.  To be so utterly clueless as humans is suspect.  There is a design in this.

We could blame ourselves, or we could explore how our deep unknowing is of benefit to some force that is outside of ourself.  We may have fallen away from a previous knowing due to amnesia from a traumatic event, but why aren’t we over time able to recover from this?

I suspect that someone or something is benefitting from our dysphoria.  I also sense that this other is able to manipulate our reality in ways we can not comprehend.  This may be true to such a high degree that our way of life that is taught to us is wholly incapable of framing this possibility, at least for most people.

My takeaway is that our history has been confabulated in ways that make it extremely difficult to identify the deception, but not impossible.  To uncover these frauds we need to consider that forces beyond ourselves are twisting our reality even in the dimensional realms of space and time, and we are mere putty in their hands.

Will we ever get to the bottom of this???


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-06-09 03:09:57Reaction Score: 13


I love this thread, thank you.

As for me, all I know is that I know nothing. I truly am not trying to be pretentious or poetic here. I've been in and out of so many rabbit holes and feel exponentially wiser with each trip down, and this is the worldview that comforts me most and that I trust most. I have found a healthy practice of letting go, as much as I pratice taking in.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RecycledSoulDate: 2019-06-09 10:17:27Reaction Score: 2




kentucky said:


> I love this thread, thank you.
> 
> As for me, all I know is that I know nothnig. I truly am not trying to be pretentious or poetic here. I've been in and out of so many rabbit holes and feel exponentially wiser with each trip down, and this is the the worldview that comforts me most and that I trust most. I have found a healthy practice of letting go, as much as I pratice taking in.


Awesome post!   We gotta let some stuff go.   My anxiety level meter has been pegged for quite a while.   Everyone, take this Sunday off, sit back and unwind.    We deserve a break every now & then.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-06-09 11:30:56Reaction Score: 6




Starman said:


> Will we ever get to the bottom of this???


Great post Starman. 



I am the goldfish, and every day is a new castle.

And every day the castle has a nonsense story and a fake history.
Was it dropped in as setting and scenery with no actual history behind it?



Starman said:


> I think the job is to wake up as individuals and graduate elsewhere. We are mostly on our own. (Don't go into the tunnel of light)


When the goldfish sees the ocean, does he believe it is real?


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-06-11 10:15:14Reaction Score: 3




BStankman said:


> And every day the castle has a nonsense story and a fake history.
> Was it dropped in as setting and scenery with no actual history behind it?


A castle is a huge effort to build, and takes quite some time.
How about - the castle was there , but the surrounding history told to us today is totally concocted ?

Just presume Tolkien would have used actual people, countries, places and castles as template for his "Lord Of The Rings" story.
If we were then told LOTR as "Real History" in school and universities, would we believe it, and find confirmation in archeological excavations ???


----------



## Starman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmanDate: 2019-06-11 18:47:59Reaction Score: 14




pushamaku said:


> Ever since my juvenile years I always pondered as to what and whom I was, there was just this yearning to understand WHY THE f**k am I here right now... and there was a strange anger to it all because I knew deep inside I did not choose this... It's as if I could easily disconnect from my meat form from a young age to know that something is off.


I had a dream last night.  Some sort of catastrophic event in which I was out of control.  I was powerful, angry and upset with people around me.  I knew most of them and they were aghast at my slashing and burning and destroying everything I could get my hands on. They knew that they could no longer rely on me, and that I was actually becoming a threat.  Some tried to rise up against me, but they weren’t able to take me down. These were people I knew and was previously supporting, financially and in other ways. 

I felt them doing all they could to try and subdue my wrath.  They were trying to bring in the authorities to help them.  Then the tide turned.  I appeared to be winning and they began to see the reason for my anger.  I caused a lot of damage, but it felt necessary to strike out and take charge.

I woke up and was surprised at the intensity of the battle I was in the middle of.  I had no allies, only me doing the fighting and destroying.  

In the morning I reflected on the meaning of the dream.  I realized I was fighting for my life, for truth, and I was destroying the hypocrisy around me.  In real life I’m anything but an aggressive, domineering person.  But in the dreamtime I am a slayer of illusions.  

It gave me some satisfaction that I could muster up that amount of violence in service of getting at the truth.  I have reflected further about this dreamtime sequence and realize that I am well on the way to developing tools to deal with the afterlife.

I used to think that I would enter that experience somewhat with my tail between my legs.  I would have my guilt, my shame, my confusion, my unfulfilled needs dogging me.  I would surrender, ask for help, say I’m sorry, do with me as you will.  

Now I’m starting to realize that as a truther I am building up a head of steam of determination to break through all the BS we have been living with.  This is actually empowering me!  I’m not gonna roll over and be whisked off to another birth.  I’m going to fight for the truth.  I will not be deceived by false visions of low level spirit guides encouraging me to follow them.

I will be a light unto myself. I am a powerful being, both wise and compassionate.  I will demand nothing but the truth and I will find a way through the afterlife to find a way station, a pure land, a sovereign place to call home. 

Thanks so much to my fellow truthers on this forum and elsewhere for sharing your inspiration.  It is positive reinforcement that I am headed in the right direction.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-06-12 08:42:20Reaction Score: 3




codis said:


> A castle is a huge effort to build, and takes quite some time.
> How about - the castle was there , but the surrounding history told to us today is totally concocted ?
> 
> Just presume Tolkien would have used actual people, countries, places and castles as template for his "Lord Of The Rings" story.
> If we were then told LOTR as "Real History" in school and universities, would we believe it, and find confirmation in archeological excavations ???


Pretty sure the battle for middle earth was in Oklahoma. 
_Smithsonian: Suppressed Archaeological Finds_

Reported in 1897 and probably was an inspiration for Tolkien.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-06-12 11:56:02Reaction Score: 3




BStankman said:


> Reported in 1897 and probably was an inspiration for Tolkien.


That might well be.
BTW, I made a holyday trip (with family) to the Mecklenburg lake district last year, and visiting a "stone age" museum (Groß Raden Archaeological Open Air Museum - Wikipedia).
They exhibited some pieces and text material about a nearby battle here: Tollense valley battlefield - Wikipedia
Chatting with the staff, I was told the excavation are on hold for financial reasons, but they use to find bones and fragments wherever they dig.
Current estimates are at least 20.000 combattants on each side. And no one has a sound explanation WHAT that battle in a "remote province "was about, and who fought against whom.
Another candidate for a mystified and falsified event, perhaps picked up by some "initiated" author like Tolkien as inspiration for his fairy tales.
I honestly believe LOTR contains more truths about our medieval/premedieval history then the official story.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2019-06-12 17:56:14Reaction Score: 2




BStankman said:


> Pretty sure the battle for middle earth was in Oklahoma.
> _Smithsonian: Suppressed Archaeological Finds_
> 
> Reported in 1897 and probably was an inspiration for Tolkien.


One of the books I was reading about finds of giants and the history of the USA territory had an odd statement that neither explained itself nor provided a bibliographical reference for why the author would say such a thing. It was mentioned causally, off-handedly and then never mentioned or referred to again. The author stated that what is now Oklahoma was the capital of the old world in North America (USA). I searched for a while with different words to see where he got his information but came up empty-handed. If so, it was certainly left a wasteland which is only now recovering.


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-06-13 08:55:31Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> One of the books I was reading about finds of giants and the history of the USA territory had an odd statement that neither explained itself nor provided a bibliographical reference for why the author would say such a thing. It was mentioned causally, off-handedly and then never mentioned or referred to again


Perhaps a slip of tongue (or typewriter in this case). Or, the author's assumptions were too close to reality, and were censored.
But probably the batlle is reflected in the falsified official "Chronology", in an event moved to another time (backwards) and place.

The above mentioned Wicki/Wacko -Pedia article about the Tollense valley battle has a strange reference as well (quoting verbatim): "_... roughly at a time when Egypt and the Hittites concluded their famous peace treaty_."
Quite curious. Perhaps a slip of tongue as well, giving away it's reflection in official chronology ?


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-06 17:51:42Reaction Score: 8


This was originally a response to a thread that was locked before I could make my post. This seems the appropriate place now.



			
				Searching said:
			
		

> Remember those _Pick Your Own Adventure_ books?


Some of you may be disappointed that your planned trip to Fhloston Paradise did not turn out as planned.

I, on the other hand, have been made very well aware that I am here to eliminate devils. I cannot expect to get them all this go-around, but there's always a next time...and a next time...and these efforts do add up.


After this work is completed, luxury vacation cruises may resume. Thread may resume, please remember that your research efforts are not for nothing. Your work facilitates rapid education and the empowerment of those who come after.


----------



## AthroposRex (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthroposRexDate: 2019-07-13 21:12:26Reaction Score: 1




Verity said:


> Very best of luck (and skill) to you!
> Don't forget two important extras; the 2007 Iodine Protocol (try Lynne Farrow's 'The Iodine Crisis'), and Vitamin C; either IV, lipo or ascorbic acid.
> Linus Pauling's book can help with vit.C, &/or find a good FB group.
> Cannabis oil is supposed to be excellent too but I can't say definitively because a) I haven't experimented with it, nor b) had cancer upon which to experiment.
> ...


Personally, I have had a lot of success with sodium ascorbate. A salt based vitamin c that has many good properties. Better binding, no toxicity at any dose, etc. 
Gotta get it online cause they only sell ascorbic acid and calcium ascorbate now. 

There's a German guy who was curing people of all sorts of things with high dose sodium ascorbate, including heroin addiction. Good stuff.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: f3nt0nDate: 2019-08-02 11:03:02Reaction Score: 8


How important is _truth_?

What happens if we learn _the truth_ - and we don't like it much? _Where do we go from there_?

We live in a binary reality - something either _is_, or _is not_ - and in between, there is an equal and opposing balancing of all things.
_
The wonder of a truth can be balanced by the terror of it's implications.
_
We ascribe billions of years - great swathes of time - to existence, in a bid to make things seem more permanent, in a lifetime that can be viewed as short and harsh. We are at the mercy of a reality that shows us kindness and cruelty in equal measure, yet we each see hope in the future._ 
But, what if there is none?
_
Does anyone have a right to force _a truth_ on those that do not wish to know it?

There are three types that_ know.
Some - the silent - bask in the knowledge that all is transitory and that ultimately, nothing matters at all. It is just... experience. They live in a reality of tender resignation, each new day bringing the joy of being alive. They live in the now, because they understand what tomorrow may bring.
Some - the loud - use the knowledge to their advantage, to gain wordly power, to live from the effort of others. They live in a reality of grasping, clawing fear, driven to distraction by the knowledge that their greatness will come to an end._
And there are some that know, that _do not wish to know_.

The timeline is creeping closer and closer.
We are on the cusp of learning some _very_ uncomfortable truths that will set in motion_ a re-arranging of the human mindset, to one extreme or the other._


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CataclysmDate: 2019-08-02 19:09:35Reaction Score: 14


I don't have a fixed world view - it keeps evolving as I learn and delve deeper into the rabbit hole and back out again.

However, one thing that I am sure about is that humanity has been been hijacked meaning that everything is now an inversion. All humanity's priorities are upside down and, in my opinion, this is by design. War is seen as a source of pride; money is perceived to be essential (as oppose to things of true value); individuals are valued based on how they look, what status they hold or what material possessions they possess; competition over resources is rife; and technology is valued over organic life. Most people have lost touch with spirit and do not seem to even grasp that there is infinite consciousness and possibility up for grabs for all of us if only we worked together towards it. This is not our true state of being.

I believe that there are entities that have hijacked and therefore now control our world. By control, I mean over absolutely everything - from our history to the media, governments, medicine and pharmaceuticals, the military and police, education, religion, the financial systems, science, genetic engineering and more. I cannot say for certain who these entities are - whether they are Archons, Annunaki, Reptiles, ETs or interdimensional beings etc - and I cannot relate to why they are compelled to destroy. 

From what I have researched, I have come to the conclusion that humankind was genetically tampered with in order to switch off many of our inborn traits, including our ability to connect with other dimensions, in order to make us compliant. These abilities are now locked away within our junk DNA and we are thus enslaved within the matrix and within our egos. I think that this is what the garden of Eden story portrays along with the Sumerian stories surrounding the Annunaki and how we were supposedly created. This was humanity's fall.

However, I believe that the PTB are scared of us and are resorting to more and more desperate measures to keep us under control. They seem arrogant in their contempt for us, openly flaunt their power in our faces and laugh at us. Whereas in the past I have felt despair, I now feel a sense of momentum in terms of the awakening. In fact, the more desperate the cabal seem to become, and the more stringent the control measures that are put in place, the more humanity suspects and this aids the awakening.

Humankind may have fallen many thousands of years ago, been tampered with genetically, developed ego and amnesia as to who we are. However, I think our time will come soon to reclaim our true nature and rise again.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JennyDate: 2019-08-02 22:39:08Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Here’s a good example of history being rewritten lately.
> I love this video and gives a lighter side to sort of a dark subject.


What? How is this video an example of history being re-written?


----------



## Verity (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: VerityDate: 2019-08-06 00:28:10Reaction Score: 6




f3nt0n said:


> _The wonder of a truth can be balanced by the terror of it's implications._
> 
> We ascribe billions of years - great swathes of time - to existence, in a bid to make things seem more permanent, in a lifetime that can be viewed as short and harsh. We are at the mercy of a reality that shows us kindness and cruelty in equal measure, yet we each see hope in the future._
> But, what if there is none?_


I love that- '_The wonder of a truth can be balanced by the terror of its implications.'_
The deeper I peer with alchemical glasses on, the sharper the focus of life becomes, and more mirthful.
I read a quote recently, it went; "In Norwegian folklore, it is said that he who knows the name of a troll, gains power over it."
I can see that alchemy and hermeticism isn't for everyone, but it sure provides some pretty interesting suggestions and leads, same with the Upanishads, the Eddas, the Bible even, in its old raw form.
To my mind the question you ask- what if there is no hope in the future- is one of questionable faith.
Truth fades from childhood because we get swept up in modernity and media, always media; quantum consciousness and compelled speech keeps our mouths (and minds often enough) shut for survival reasons, peace reasons.. but the ancient truths are still there, and with them firmly in mind media-terror fades to a shabby scam of irrelevancy. It becomes ridiculous, a bit sad too. It's truly all they have besides cash.

What if there is no hope in the future? There is always hope in the future. Lose faith and one loses hope. If one questions hope, then they need to examine their faith in good nature or god or God/Nature and cattle-prod it back to life. The wizard behind his curtain is an illusionist, but maybe he needs to be there. I'd say the magi's very presence and existence is all part of an alchemical (Chem, Egypt) recipe to force folks to see reality the hard way- on their own, maintaining a scrap of control and seeing their own way forward- or the harder way, en mass, where things get messy on a much greater scale.




Jenny said:


> What? How is this video an example of history being re-written?


The original music from those scenes was appropriate to the period, culture, costume, movements, the context of that art form- although by that time the African musical influence had begun with the 12 tone system- a sort of vodoo time structure. That's for another post though.
The point seems to be that the elegance of the dance has been re- or even mis-appropriated in to something modern. The context has changed completely. The beauty of that time capsule is compromised. It's 'fun', but it's not right.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-08 13:08:07Reaction Score: 1


Couldn’t find the right place for this little tidbit, so here it is


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-08-08 20:13:21Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Couldn’t find the right place for this little tidbit, so here it is


That is disturbing from a planning perspective, it means they have far more information or are simply finding new and creative ways to spend the defense budget.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-29 14:11:09Reaction Score: 7


I've enjoyed MANY perspectives over the "years". Gnosticism has a lot of clues. And Philip K. Dick's version in his Exegesis. In the beginning was "God", and the BRAND NAME was with. Translation from old German text.
We're in a hologram. A MATRIX, if you will. And we've created a matrix within the matrix. Which is the trap. And all of this daily business is to keep us believing in it. Time and space are not empirical. All of our materialistic studies and pursuits miss the point (or boat). Going within is the only way to find the way out. Beta-Alpha-Theta-Delta. Hate to have to use Greek for something "older" than them, but...
It's all about belief systems and willpower. PASSION. "Their" main weapon is confusing our minds and emotions. Distraction, misdirection, confusion. Lack of focus and concentration. And continuing to slave away every day because people JUST DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. Bullshit.
I'll link some stuff later.
Words, words... Words
And to keep us babbling away all of the time instead of doing anything. Language of limitation. Fun to talk though, isn't it!!!
So... The earth is flat AND spherical. Angels and aliens are real AND not real. The rest of YOUR universe reacts and interacts with YOU. Participation is paramount.
The mind CREATES with the power of emotions. If those get hijacked and programmed, "somebody else" is doing your creating for you. Self-reflective...
If we all come together, we can bring the LIGHT. That will banish this darkness we're enveloped in and free it up for something "new". 
We're stuck at a "time" when it's all supposed to SHIFT, but we're being held down. Get up, Neo. There is no death. Fear is an illusion. Pick up the ball and take another shot. It's not over yet...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2019-08-29 14:30:34Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> I've enjoyed MANY perspectives over the "years". Gnosticism has a lot of clues. And Philip K. Dick's version in his Exegesis. In the beginning was "God", and the BRAND NAME was with. Translation from old German text.
> We're in a hologram. A MATRIX, if you will. And we've created a matrix within the matrix. Which is the trap. And all of this daily business is to keep us believing in it. Time and space are not empirical. All of our materialistic studies and pursuits miss the point (or boat). Going within is the only way to find the way out. Beta-Alpha-Theta-Delta. Hate to have to use Greek for something "older" than them, but...
> It's all about belief systems and willpower. PASSION. "Their" main weapon is confusing our minds and emotions. Distraction, misdirection, confusion. Lack of focus and concentration. And continuing to slave away every day because people JUST DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. Bullshit.
> I'll link some stuff later.
> ...


While I tend to agree with most of your points, however, you are wrong at one thing and it is fear. Fear is as real as love and it is sprung from hostile intentions towards your being i.e. fear is a natural response keeping your breath and power intact here. Overcoming fear is another thing and it is how to meet the hostility and nullify it. You are part of the whole and your emotions or feelings behaves the same as a limb of the whole body. If the whole body is suffering because of your esoteric thoughts, you might want to think more clearly and the body becomes healthy again!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-29 17:55:39Reaction Score: 0




Andromeda said:


> While I tend to agree with most of your points, however, you are wrong at one thing and it is fear. Fear is as real as love and it is sprung from hostile intentions towards your being i.e. fear is a natural response keeping your breath and power intact here. Overcoming fear is another thing and it is how to meet the hostility and nullify it. You are part of the whole and your emotions or feelings behaves the same as a limb of the whole body. If the whole body is suffering because of your esoteric thoughts, you might want to think more clearly and the body becomes healthy again!


MAYBE you mean common sense and awareness. Just MY angle. There's a whole spectrum of vibrations and sensations out there. I was speaking about FEAR as if it was an entity in itself, which it is not. Haven't seen the Big and Little Willy movie...
But animals (and children) live in the moment and are enlisting other awarenesses that we've been trained out of. I'm NOT SURE they could be defined as fear. I speak of the IRRATIONAL.


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-08-29 18:50:02Reaction Score: 3




Starmonkey said:


> I've enjoyed MANY perspectives over the "years". Gnosticism has a lot of clues. And Philip K. Dick's version in his Exegesis. In the beginning was "God", and the BRAND NAME was with. Translation from old German text.
> We're in a hologram. A MATRIX, if you will. And we've created a matrix within the matrix. Which is the trap. And all of this daily business is to keep us believing in it. Time and space are not empirical. All of our materialistic studies and pursuits miss the point (or boat). Going within is the only way to find the way out. Beta-Alpha-Theta-Delta. Hate to have to use Greek for something "older" than them, but...
> It's all about belief systems and willpower. PASSION. "Their" main weapon is confusing our minds and emotions. Distraction, misdirection, confusion. Lack of focus and concentration. And continuing to slave away every day because people JUST DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. Bullshit.
> I'll link some stuff later.
> ...





Andromeda said:


> While I tend to agree with most of your points, however, you are wrong at one thing and it is fear. Fear is as real as love and it is sprung from hostile intentions towards your being i.e. fear is a natural response keeping your breath and power intact here. Overcoming fear is another thing and it is how to meet the hostility and nullify it. You are part of the whole and your emotions or feelings behaves the same as a limb of the whole body. If the whole body is suffering because of your esoteric thoughts, you might want to think more clearly and the body becomes healthy again!


_@Starmonkey_ , your submission gave me a moment to reflect on my own journey and the response from _@Andromeda_ only further highlighted it. Thank you both for your input.

As I spent my years searching for “truth”, I went down an esoteric rabbit hole in the late 90’s and had awakened to the realm of the metaphysical. It was a natural progression as I was a natural lucid dreamer as a child. I called them waking dreams and mainstream “science” even in the 90’s refused to acknowledge lucid dreaming and it was dismissed as merely ”sleep paralysis”. That was my first break-up with science, one could say. But I digress.

I went deeper and deeper into metaphysics and flirted with walking through that door that leads you into practicing all sorts of craft, but I never pulled the trigger, other than filling my bookshelf with Manly P. Hall works, books on hermeticism, masonry, and the like. It culminated with me observing the ”The Secret” phenomenon come and go, it having co-opted the idea that mind creates reality, and created with it a new age culture that was “diet woke”, which is ever-present today, one could argue. As another aside, I will say that the “truth” that mind creates reality has served me well throughout my years, and for that I am ever-increasingly grateful, as each day passes, for everything that I have been able to provide for myself because of it.

The point I’m moving towards making is this: As I read the post from _@Starmonkey_ , I again wondered of my journey, having dived into so much spiritual “work” in the past, why and when did I stop trying to preach that from the mountaintops. As I’ve spent so much of my life researching it, surely it would have come to some culmination during those years. It turns out, it culminated in something that I only started grasping for the first time in my life, after growing up metaphysically, so to speak.

I discovered empiricism.

I discovered the Trivium Method and I started examining the world around me, and lies upon lies started revealing themselves. It’s not that I hadn’t already seen or uncovered many of the lies during my metaphysical exploration and it’s not that I wasn’t already well-capable of critical thought, but using the Trivium allowed me to be the master of my own journey and allowed me to understand “reality” more.

Who knew that I would benefit so much from empirically examining the world around me. I thought that since mind was all, then letting go of the material was the ultimate goal. Many believe that Buddhism shares such goals (ie the material world is suffering). And yet, the more I meditate and the more I understand the tenants of Buddhism, it turns out, the practice is all about understanding *what is*, not escaping it.

Truth, it has been stated (hat tip to Mark Passio), can be defined as “That, which is (as it is, in reality)”. It speaks for itself. Empirical reality does the same and it’s a shame that I hadn’t truly start speaking its language until the last decade or so, as I had been on a journey of “spiritual“ truth, but did not know the physical map of the world around me.

It turns out, that to be able to go deeper into one’s metaphysical journey, it helps to double-back and retrace your steps in an empirical sense first, as new doors may open up that may illuminate the path more so than one could have imagined otherwise. This is what so-called “Flat-Earth“ research had done for me. It was in-fact an empirical journey, allowing me to hone my tools of discernment like never before.

And now, more than ever, with our forum here, offering its own **empirical** look at physical remains of our past, all sorts of things are slowing coming together for me - as , although I was well-studied on history through an occulted lens (so to speak), it was merely an acceptance of “their” story. Empiricism allows me to understand **my** story as it helps me move towards trying to understand “where“,  “when”, and “who” I actually am in the world, and not away from it.

To be sure, I’m not at all saying that it’s empiricism over metaphysical inspection. I think that our passions tend to get pulled towards one and away from the other, when, of course, a healthy examination of both may be in order.

With that said and to that end, regarding the question of the nature of fear as both of you called out: the notion of “knowing thyself”, it turns out, consists of **both** knowing that fear is an illusion AND that it is a chemo-biological process for us to interact with. Both things will help us navigate this reality and let us let go of it when such a time is called for, in my opinion.

Cheers to all.

Also, to _@Starmonkey_ , one of my favorite quotes is ”You are either the programmer or the programmed”, to you point.

Also, also, to _@Starmonkey_ , (I just read your other ”world view” post) as I learmed more about remote viewing from a book I read in the 90s called “Psychic Warrior”, I started realizing that my lucid dreams shared a similarity with OBEs and remote viewing and have spent a lifetime since trying to unify the two in my life. I’ve yet to go full blown verifiable OBE with my lucid dreaming, but I am excited at the prospect.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-29 19:16:09Reaction Score: 1


I 


kentucky said:


> _@Starmonkey_ , your submission gave me a moment to reflect on my own journey and the response from _@Andromeda_ only further highlighted it. Thank you both for your input.
> 
> As I spent my years searching for “truth”, I went down an esoteric rabbit hole in the late 90’s and had awakened to the realm of the metaphysical. It was a natural progression as I was a natural lucid dreamer as a child. I called them waking dreams and mainstream “science” even in the 90’s refused to acknowledge lucid dreaming and it was dismissed as merely ”sleep paralysis”. That was my first break-up with science, one could say. But I digress.
> 
> ...


I concur. It was merely the backward approach bottom-top instead of vice versa. Like with health and well-being. Right thinking and feeling and action...
Of course, ALL of it matters and fits and many p.o.v.s are important for understanding.
I love the MANley as well. Especially the part in SToAA that refers to the TAROT. I keep going back to that...
Not disregarding the material either. It's why we're here! Unique and Monique and I'm having more fun daily. Cats raining from the "heavens"!
Thanks for playing!
Ready player 1...

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19

WingMakers Philosophy
WingMakers Philosophy
This site is an enigma. I've been wrestling with it for years. Even went looking around the SW for the supposed Ancient Arrow site. Gave it to a p.i. buddy to try and look for holes, but he's too busy worrying about .
FASCINATING and WEIRD. It takes hours to read it all.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2019-08-30 14:31:22Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Couldn’t find the right place for this little tidbit, so here it is



And now they need tunnels to practice in....


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-30 14:56:04Reaction Score: 0




kentucky said:


> _@Starmonkey_ , your submission gave me a moment to reflect on my own journey and the response from _@Andromeda_ only further highlighted it. Thank you both for your input.
> 
> As I spent my years searching for “truth”, I went down an esoteric rabbit hole in the late 90’s and had awakened to the realm of the metaphysical. It was a natural progression as I was a natural lucid dreamer as a child. I called them waking dreams and mainstream “science” even in the 90’s refused to acknowledge lucid dreaming and it was dismissed as merely ”sleep paralysis”. That was my first break-up with science, one could say. But I digress.
> 
> ...


Did you take any formal "training" or make your own way? I just miss FLYING without a plane...


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-08-30 14:56:09Reaction Score: 0




MagnusOpus said:


> And now they need tunnels to practice in....


What on earth under earth are they up to, I wonder.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-30 15:00:10Reaction Score: 0


There were tunnels under ISU when I was there. "Steam tunnels" they were called. Explored a couple. Luckily we live 20 minutes from the Black Canyon of the Gunnison, in case they're planning another plasma event. Lots of mines around...

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19

GRANITE.


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-08-30 15:01:44Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Did you take any formal "training" or make your own way? I just miss FLYING without a plane...


I had so many un-intended waking dreams as a child that I learned to not be scared of them and to recognize/allow them. Once I heard of lucid dreaming as a thing, I came to the awareness that it was what I was doing. So, since I already knew what it felt like to slip into that state, I was able to guide myself into allowing it. 

So, no training, per se. However, reading about it had helped throughout the years. Matter of fact, as it has been stated, just intending to have a lucid dream makes it more likely that I will be able to enter one. The problem is that I seldom think about it anymore and need to get on a more regimented intention to do it more often. 

And yes, flying is my typical go-to, once I've realized that I am in a lucid dream state. It's a wonderful feeling, for sure!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-30 15:09:19Reaction Score: 1


So haven't taken it to the INCEPTION level yet? 
I'm working in that direction with this North American funny business and visualization for RV. Hard reorienting to NVC, but the feeling is the ticket. Not sure how far back to go though...

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19

Keep wanting to call you "Virginia" cause of John Carter from Mars. Cheesy but fun.

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19

P.S. run into any blue skinned folks down there?


----------



## Kentucky (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kentuckyDate: 2019-08-30 15:24:53Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> So haven't taken it to the INCEPTION level yet?
> I'm working in that direction with this North American funny business and visualization for RV. Hard reorienting to NVC, but the feeling is the ticket. Not sure how far back to go though...
> 
> Post automatically merged: 8/30/19
> ...


I've seen John Carter once recently, I found it very entertaining, for sure. And no, I rarely run into anyone in my lucid states, and when I do, I usually end up waking up too quickly.  One time, however, I was flying around about lightpole height above an empty parking lot and some thing started chasing/antangonizing me. Whoever it was, it was like it was flying on a broomstick, sort of out of Harry Potter.

Even though I've experienced lucid dreams my whole life, I feel that I've yet to break through to something outside of the mundane, with the exception of a few peak/personal experiences in my 20s, but even those don't make for particularly interesting stories.

You?

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19



Starmonkey said:


> So haven't taken it to the INCEPTION level yet?
> I'm working in that direction with this North American funny business and visualization for RV. Hard reorienting to NVC, but the feeling is the ticket. Not sure how far back to go though...
> 
> Post automatically merged: 8/30/19
> ...


Regarding RV/CRV (I don’t know what NVC is), I'm fascinated by the formal training aspect of it. Once, again back in the early 2000s, I found an RV-type training exercise online. I had my girlfriend focus on a picture from a random picture generator on that site, and lo and behold, I drew it almost spot on. Out of countless amounts of seemingly random possibilites (people, places, and things), I drew a scene with a tree, a sidewalk passing in front of it and a bench, all in proper perspective. I wasnt sure, however, how being able to see what see saw equated to remote viewing, per se, although I think understand the basic idea of it.

I feel that RV is surely within my ability, I just don't know what those intuitive muscles feel like (which is a silly statement, no doubt), as even when I drew that picture, I couldn't imagine that I was going to even be close in that moment.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-08-30 16:52:09Reaction Score: 3


Well


kentucky said:


> I've seen John Carter once recently, I found it very entertaining, for sure. And no, I rarely run into anyone in my lucid states, and when I do, I usually end up waking up too quickly.  One time, however, I was flying around about lightpole height above an empty parking lot and some thing started chasing/antangonizing me. Whoever it was, it was like it was flying on a broomstick, sort of out of Harry Potter.
> 
> Even though I've experienced lucid dreams my whole life, I feel that I've yet to break through to something outside of the mundane, with the exception of a few peak/personal experiences in my 20s, but even those don't make for particularly interesting stories.
> 
> ...


Well, NVC was taken from Monroe. Non-verbal content. We get hung up on words and numbers, but that's not how the rest of the universe communicates. Makes it harder to CONNECT. Space and time are open for interpretation "out there". So a lot of our abilities are tied up because it takes creative visualization to get there...
Gerald O'Donnell gives good hints in the RV and RI secrets revealed teasers I've read through several times. Using left hand for drawing and writing, less SCREEN time because it hijacks our imaginations. Reading exciting or inspirational materials...
Home - Academy of Remote Viewing and Remote Influencing
Home - Academy of Remote Viewing and Remote Influencing
Welcome to Monroe Institute | The Monroe Institute
Welcome to Monroe Institute | The Monroe Institute

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19

I even read and researched into LRH and Dianetics and Scientology after reading Peter Moon's experiences with it back in the day. Before it was taken over, their ultimate goal was going "out of body" or "OT" as they called it. Meant "operating Thetan" which coincides with RV and theta level of consciousness. Kids and animals are already there! Jelly!

	Post automatically merged: 8/30/19

"Scientists are saying the future is going to be far more futuristic than they'd originally predicted."
-Krysta NOW

	Post automatically merged: 8/31/19

Here ya go. Still a FEW good "programs" "out there"...
Put that in your pipe and smoke it

	Post automatically merged: 8/31/19

Giants mentioned like 22 times in the Bible I saw somewhere... YouTube video ages ago. With their NAMES.
Of course that book is holey, but there's still truth in there. And A LOT missing. Took out the EMPOWERING points, but left in the turn the other cheek and just bend over and take it with a smile part.
Channeled stuff is a mixed bag. Imperfect vessels. Redundant or limited view questions. But I've gotten some things from Law of One, Seth, Only Planet of Choice, Crystal Skull and Beyond the Veil of Time...
All similar. Time and space are unique to our experience. ALIGNMENT.
I wish one of us could dig up that Adam and Eve story! Seems important and controversial!

	Post automatically merged: 8/31/19



	Post automatically merged: 8/31/19



	Post automatically merged: 9/1/19

That weird WingMakers thing...
There's a discrepancy.
There was a site found back around 2000 by a guy (Fred Burkes) and he saved it. Now it links to his other sites...
And then AFTER that sometime, some doppelganger started another site based on it, but subtly changed.
The original is .us and the copy is .com...
Anyway, I'm not sure if the story is true or doctored, and it was never finished. Great substance though. And the philosophy is more inclusive and explanatory than any science or religion I've studied before.
Goes like this.
Hikers find odd technology resembling compass near Chaco Canyon a couple decades back. Take it to University of New Mexico. Sits around a decade, then somebody decides to take it back to where it was found with a psychic. Lights trail on hidden path which leads to rock wall covered with growth and they find stone slab under dirt. Break through and find elaborate construction inside the cliff with 23 chambers branching off a spiraling ramp. Spherical hollowing out with paintings on wall of each. And a piece of "technology", only two photos. Crystals.
SECRET SECRET government group finds out about. Assumes . Leader interested in time travel because of vision of future invasion...
23rd chamber has encoded optical disk they use ancient languages to decipher. A piece of poetry and music (now lost) to each chamber to accompany the paintings. And a philosophy.
Member defects and gives interviews to journalist with promise of a couple more which never happen...
Other fun plot points I won't give up if anyone wants to spend HOURS reading it all.
I should start other thread relating to time travel and remote viewing and influencing...
Unraveling all over the place.

	Post automatically merged: 9/1/19

And the WingMakers are future US. From like 800 years into our future, to 800 years in our past. Or something. Here it is...
Ancient Arrow Project
Ancient Arrow Project

	Post automatically merged: 9/2/19

I DO believe on a base level it's about "marrying" the masculine and the feminine in ONE'S SELF. Balance and harmony shining forth from one's own being. The royal wedding. Ida, Pingala... Shushumna. Alchemy.
I really resonate with the underlying and obvious issues here, especially with the advice given toward the end. It's time to STAND. Otherwise we'll fall for anything (Sucker Punch!)
Or knuckles, however you want to interpret that one. No really, I borrowed it from Scott Glenn in Sucker Punch (the movie). Fun ride if you haven't already and you're into that sort of thing.
But I DIGRESS.


	Post automatically merged: 9/2/19

Glitch in the Matrix II, The Origin of the Intellectual Dark Web

	Post automatically merged: 9/2/19

Second part gives clues as to what those follies were for...
US!
The crazy genius in the backyard...
Might spout profound wisdom...
Might throw feces at you.
What a party favor.

	Post automatically merged: 9/2/19

ALMOST done watching second. Keeps sparking ideas.
About halfway through, Eric is talking about duels (wrestling) and opponents circling each other. Feel like I'm doing that with the whole thing. Waiting for an angle. Or a better song to dance to.
Waiting for an angel.
Or falling and building wings as one falls.
Gonna finish watching/listening to that intellectual onslaught now.

	Post automatically merged: 9/2/19

Now these thinkers and celebrities just need a proper perspective regarding our history. Put it all together and root out the parasite and flick it away.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WobblegongDate: 2019-09-08 13:52:28Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> I've enjoyed MANY perspectives over the "years". Gnosticism has a lot of clues. And Philip K. Dick's version in his Exegesis. In the beginning was "God", and the BRAND NAME was with. Translation from old German text.
> We're in a hologram. A MATRIX, if you will. And we've created a matrix within the matrix. Which is the trap. And all of this daily business is to keep us believing in it. Time and space are not empirical. All of our materialistic studies and pursuits miss the point (or boat). Going within is the only way to find the way out. Beta-Alpha-Theta-Delta. Hate to have to use Greek for something "older" than them, but...
> It's all about belief systems and willpower. PASSION. "Their" main weapon is confusing our minds and emotions. Distraction, misdirection, confusion. Lack of focus and concentration. And continuing to slave away every day because people JUST DON'T KNOW ANY BETTER. Bullshit.
> I'll link some stuff later.
> ...


Just wanted you to be aware that your posts have connected a deeper philosophical understanding that allows me to see Logos in the Matrix. A much more enlightened understanding of Hermetics. It’s like I’ve learned a whole new language. Thank you.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-08 18:53:48Reaction Score: 2


Sweet. I'm sort of just barfing a lot out stream of consciousness style when something else inspires me or I make a connection. Maybe you want to check out the WingMakers stuff I've posted. Since your background might allow you to see through the layers. Plus, it's wrapped up with a sort of Indiana Jones meets the Montauk Project type story which makes it VERY STRANGE.
The site I found years ago was a .us site someone had saved. There has since been created a .com site with names changed, extra stuff added which doesn't match, things for sale... Weird and cultish and new-agey.
So, THERE'S a mystery! They don't REALLY own the material because the older site still exists as well and there's nothing they can do about it! It's discussed ad nauseam through the links and blogs and message boards you can get to through there...
Reality is much stranger than we give it credit for.

	Post automatically merged: 9/8/19

We REALLY need our own convention. And seminars. A "challenge history" gathering.
AND to do what those talking heads at Rebel Wisdom are doing. Some "round table" discussions where we can make connections together that none of us and our cozy little screens can make. Get WAY outside the box. The BLACK BOX MATRIX.
Some people like baby steps. Some just stick their toes in a little. Some bury their heads in the sand. Some aren't ready for too much, too soon. But I AM. Need some more nuts with a little more random chaos factor.
The king is dead. Long live the King.

	Post automatically merged: 9/8/19


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WobblegongDate: 2019-09-08 21:09:40Reaction Score: 0


Bit of Re-Branding the Hierarchy. Like a firmware update for spirituality.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-09-09 02:49:08Reaction Score: 1


Right?! TEDIOUS. 
Still talking about the box from within the framework. TALKING.
Mostly. A few hidden gems slip out, but mostly sounds like a cocktail party or mixer in the city anytime in the last 100 years. INTELLECTUALS.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mickeyfloodDate: 2019-10-05 21:26:11Reaction Score: 1


Starmonkey, The piece that caught my attention the most and drove me to make this reply was due to your comment above; using your left hand for drawing and writing... 

I promote to anyone who will listen, that while there so many ideas pushed onto us to be on one side or the other (right handed or left handed in this case) we should be focused on the whole and operating ourselves with as many switches turned on as possible, - that conversation could get interesting regarding male/female, but for now I will stick to one point -. With that said, are you working in all aspects of life with both hands? Do you train them both? 
And what about training both hands at the same time, doing different activities or even the same activities.. i.e. brushing your teeth and writing simple words.. or drawing a simple house with the one hand and a simple car with the other simultaneously.. or just writing the same letters at the same time with both hands simultaneously..
I have been working with both hands, in such manners, for the last five years and I have gotten many advantages from these exercises. Quicker problem solving, pattern recognition, learning my second language (czech - fluent) and third language (russian - beginner level) have been so much smoother, as well as my abilities to realise when I am going down a wrong path and going with my intuition has improved many folds..
Any thoughts on these ideas..

	Post automatically merged: 10/5/19



Searching said:


> We are The Powers that Be, and we are coming clean. We are waking from a self-induced coma. I have come to comprehend that there is no "they", there is no "them", there are no "PTB", and there is no evil or good.
> 
> There is only One (God, Allah, etc.) who fractalized itself into pieces of dualism. We are one consciousness pretending to be male or female, good or bad, awake or asleep. The dualism in this realm serves the purpose of perspective. One cannot know light without dark and so on.
> 
> ...



I really dig your comments that dualistic perspective is only present due to our observation of it and creating it. 

Have you ever thought about training your left and right hand activities/actions/possibilities simultaneously, so as to help break this perspective that we are on this side or that side? 
Speaking from personal experience, and still going strong, training in such ways for the last five years has done wonders for breaking this dualistic thinking. Operating the body and oneness with as many switches turned on as possible.

	Post automatically merged: 10/5/19



Starmonkey said:


> Using left hand for drawing and writing, less SCREEN time because it hijacks our imaginations


Starmonkey, The piece that caught my attention the most and drove me to make this reply was due to your comment above; using your left hand for drawing and writing... 

I promote to anyone who will listen, that while there so many ideas pushed onto us to be on one side or the other (right handed or left handed in this case) we should be focused on the whole and operating ourselves with as many switches turned on as possible, - that conversation could get interesting regarding male/female, but for now I will stick to one point -. With that said, are you working in all aspects of life with both hands? Do you train them both? 
And what about training both hands at the same time, doing different activities or even the same activities.. i.e. brushing your teeth and writing simple words.. or drawing a simple house with the one hand and a simple car with the other simultaneously.. or just writing the same letters at the same time with both hands simultaneously..
I have been working with both hands, in such manners, for the last five years and I have gotten many advantages from these exercises. Quicker problem solving, pattern recognition, learning my second language (czech - fluent) and third language (russian - beginner level) have been so much smoother, as well as my abilities to realise when I am going down a wrong path and going with my intuition has improved many folds..
Any thoughts on these ideas..


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: QuestionwhatDate: 2019-10-05 22:48:29Reaction Score: 6


My world view is that all humans share the exact same consciousness yet the illusion we are separate comes from the non dualistic nature of the ego and this illusion we created. I think that our purpose is to become aware of this and let other know it to be able to wake up from this dream/creation we are all stuck in. But I have a feeling that there is a group of people that already know this answer and will try and keep people ignorant to the truth to rule as Gods in this dream. Keep us from all realizing our godself. Simply put we collectively as one created this dream but got lost in it and fell ignorant. Anyone who has had a non dualistic experience either through meditation or drug use will understand there is definitely something to this feeling of singularity and all encompassing being. Monotheism and Polytheism and Pantheism are all the same. The experience of God, merges these branches in to one.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mickeyfloodDate: 2019-10-06 12:37:40Reaction Score: 5


I have woken up again to this glorious Earth realm/dimension 8-/) and this is the time now to share my world view. Previously, I had been reading so many other posts about so many amazing themes - though it had only been yesterday, my first contact and account creation - .

 For this is but one of many dimensions/realms throughout the entirety, and they all cross through each other, liken it to our brains - many lines of thought, so many pathways and formations (brain caverns/folds), uncountable connections and waves (electricity), more of which are created, in said brain, when exercised and focused whilst creating or simply in deep states of thinking -. We give rise to these other new dimensions/realms, at times more than others, simply by just thinking of something that is not present in the current state which encompasses you, and those new dimensions/realms which have been created are ready to be explored/visited.  When entering the meditative state, such as dreaming, out of body experiences, deep breathing with concentration, to name a few or even mushrooming (amanita muscaria - my new favorite, though used seldomly -, or a mushroom more commonly used by experimenting people, psilocyben - with which my first enlightenment happened, showing me that something is here that people do not talk about enough), one is able to flow to and from any dimension/realm created. And I mean any dimension/realm created by any one of us, that now lay available for any connection and these originate from our own sector; your oneself. 
 I feel that we are all connected in the larger scheme as a whole (call it what you may), but we have split off into our current forms of individuals/entities to this Earth dimension/realm, so as to protect our one conscioussness from being attacked, stolen from or destroyed, so simply. By who? Well we know that answer; the parasites. Think of the cloud services they now talk so much about. I am not so familiar with these things, as I am not tech savy, but I trust that the idea comes from the central idea, that nothing can be destroyed, hacked or stolen entirely when there are uncountable pieces and fractions of the whole spread throughout (something like a scrambled tribillionmillion piece puzzle, but working together we can make that picture whole again). Moreover that is why it is so strenuous to capture the whole idea and know what is going on, for we have done such a perfect job of protecting it (our consciousness), that even we ourselves have some trouble getting back to the start. Though without doubt we are getting back to that state of being able to easily plug back into our main source more freely. Howevever, we should always be careful of entities who only seek out information and do not produce things/create; these entities are not able to actually create. 
 We shall arrive back to our original state of oneness through the individuals here on Earth, who begin to remember, open up (like the lotus) and accept that we are truly creators of unimaginable possibilities. This starts with love and support. Not fear and competition. When we train our minds to concentrate deeper and calmer, feeling the waves and energies all around (meditation) we can enter that higher state - our true single formed state, as many have come to call it GOD -. From here we should ask questions, whilst in these states, so as to receive answers and/or insight. Once we return back to the physical Earth dimension/realm, after the adventure, we should then write down/log the information we have received and explore it deeper, here in the physical Earth dimension/realm, also upon the next travel or directly use it in the following Earthly moments, as it is fresh and clear.
 It is up to all of us to slowly, and I cannot stress that word enough, slowly, bring others back to this; our proper state, oneness. If we were to pressure it, force it, make it with haist, then we will be the same as the parasites and we will stay within their grasps. For they attempt to pressure us, try to force us and they make too many things in haist. This is why they despise us, for we do not comply as a whole and they cannot figure out our oneness, which they crave so much. More so, they despise themselves as they had the greatess opportunity to heal themselves from their curse of being parasitic, and they chose to remain stagnant, unchaged, ever needy. Now they seek revenge for their our faults. I feel that when we make simple, calm, slow steps or movements, we are less likely to lose our concentration/balance, as well as we are abel to get much more accomplished with steady precise movements in the flow state, while interrupting our intuitive state less and less. 
 Remember, these parasites need us, we have no use for them. They are nothing without our greatness and they die off when they are brought into the light, to show what they really are; thiefs without any measure, and they create not a thing. They have only usery.
 In short that is a small sample of what tumbles around in my brain space, regarding what it all is.

	Post automatically merged: 10/6/19



Starmonkey said:


> We REALLY need our own convention. And seminars. A "challenge history" gathering.
> AND to do what those talking heads at Rebel Wisdom are doing. Some "round table" discussions where we can make connections together that none of us and our cozy little screens can make. Get WAY outside the box. The BLACK BOX MATRIX.
> Some people like baby steps. Some just stick their toes in a little. Some bury their heads in the sand. Some aren't ready for too much, too soon. But I AM. Need some more nuts with a little more random chaos factor.
> The king is dead. Long live the King.



The more posts I read the more I understand, that there are more of us like minded entitites, here.. not out there, but here, in this Earth dimension/realm.
Here, I am writing to wage my support for this adventure into THE BLACK BOX MATRIX "round table" idea, so as to keep this momentum moving along as our forebears had planned for us to do. I would rather meet somewhere, in person, as you said Starmonkey, and really get this kicked up into another gear than pay "money support" through the internet. Even though I live in Czech Republic, I would make that trip to meet and share the energies and information that we have all been collecting. There is still so much for me to read and gather here, as well as make my trips to the ancient places surrounding me, in order to have that undeniable physical proof. Be it photos, documents or even eye witnesses, as I know the language of this beautiful place.
At the moment it is rather inconceivable how much we lack, but how awesomely we are holding strong and building up every day with every heart beat, so the parasites soon realise, or maybe they have already recognised, that they no longer have the slaves and sleepers in mass numbers, that they once drooled over.
What do you say, shall we first start a new thread and get the questions flowing?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-06 16:13:43Reaction Score: 1




mickeyflood said:


> I have woken up again to this glorious Earth realm/dimension 8-/) and this is the time now to share my world view. Previously, I had been reading so many other posts about so many amazing themes - though it had only been yesterday, my first contact and account creation - .
> 
> For this is but one of many dimensions/realms throughout the entirety, and they all cross through each other, liken it to our brains - many lines of thought, so many pathways and formations (brain caverns/folds), uncountable connections and waves (electricity), more of which are created, in said brain, when exercised and focused whilst creating or simply in deep states of thinking -. We give rise to these other new dimensions/realms, at times more than others, simply by just thinking of something that is not present in the current state which encompasses you, and those new dimensions/realms which have been created are ready to be explored/visited.  When entering the meditative state, such as dreaming, out of body experiences, deep breathing with concentration, to name a few or even mushrooming (amanita muscaria - my new favorite, though used seldomly -, or a mushroom more commonly used by experimenting people, psilocyben - with which my first enlightenment happened, showing me that something is here that people do not talk about enough), one is able to flow to and from any dimension/realm created. And I mean any dimension/realm created by any one of us, that now lay available for any connection and these originate from our own sector; your oneself.
> I feel that we are all connected in the larger scheme as a whole (call it what you may), but we have split off into our current forms of individuals/entities to this Earth dimension/realm, so as to protect our one conscioussness from being attacked, stolen from or destroyed, so simply. By who? Well we know that answer; the parasites. Think of the cloud services they now talk so much about. I am not so familiar with these things, as I am not tech savy, but I trust that the idea comes from the central idea, that nothing can be destroyed, hacked or stolen entirely when there are uncountable pieces and fractions of the whole spread throughout (something like a scrambled tribillionmillion piece puzzle, but working together we can make that picture whole again). Moreover that is why it is so strenuous to capture the whole idea and know what is going on, for we have done such a perfect job of protecting it (our consciousness), that even we ourselves have some trouble getting back to the start. Though without doubt we are getting back to that state of being able to easily plug back into our main source more freely. Howevever, we should always be careful of entities who only seek out information and do not produce things/create; these entities are not able to actually create.
> ...


YES.
I was briefly inspired by the meetings between thinkers through Rebel Wisdom, but that's all celebrities and conceptualization. We need MORE open minds and hearts connecting. ACTUALIZING. And yes, I do envision super powers.
The WingMakers story has a part about a chair with tech that enhances your cognitive processes. Referred to as fluid intelligence.
I had the experience, I think only once in life, of having that with a group.
Had been doing nightly viewing of Twin Peaks according to its real world chronological happening, and one night with about eight or nine people, the conversation transcended individuals and became fluid. I facilitated "passing the mike" as it were or filling in. Was fun.
Would like round table brainstorming. I'm not much of a physical artist. Would be good to have.
Haven't done more with ambidexterity. Given your recommendation, I'll try more.
Not sure when or where, but let's keep the connect anyway...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mickeyfloodDate: 2019-10-06 16:47:29Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> YES.
> I was briefly inspired by the meetings between thinkers through Rebel Wisdom, but that's all celebrities and conceptualization. We need MORE open minds and hearts connecting. ACTUALIZING. And yes, I do envision super powers.
> The WingMakers story has a part about a chair with tech that enhances your cognitive processes. Referred to as fluid intelligence.
> I had the experience, I think only once in life, of having that with a group.
> ...



Exact point made perfectly; those celebrities and their high falutent ideas of what is good for those, who are not them. 
I was deep in that world in my teen years, but somewhere along the line our great ancestors of the non-parasitic organisms, the true inventors and wielders of incalculable powers, as I see it for now, (yes, super powers 8-/)) took hold of me and have been carefully leading me to more and more truths, as to what has been hidden from us. That is why I preach caution and slower movement, for that has been their main tool in showing me the greatness that we are.
I will be checking out the WingMakers story, as I had read that name somewhere in one of your other posts, but left it for the time being and now it is here again, calling out. And something else that could be of interest, more hidden truths: Galen Winsor - Galen Winsor asks - Who owns the plutonium? How much is it worth? - Atomic Insights and much more of his work.
I have never been apart of some larger group talk synchronization, in person or on the web, to bring together truly like minded entitites, sparking conversations and energies culminating in trascendence. Thus, I gladly accept your idea to keep connecting and keep it moving. 
Enjoy the wonders that comes with being a daily ambidexter in all fashions
We are here to create and enjoy


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WobblegongDate: 2019-10-06 16:51:33Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> YES.
> I was briefly inspired by the meetings between thinkers through Rebel Wisdom, but that's all celebrities and conceptualization. We need MORE open minds and hearts connecting. ACTUALIZING. And yes, I do envision super powers.
> The WingMakers story has a part about a chair with tech that enhances your cognitive processes. Referred to as fluid intelligence.
> I had the experience, I think only once in life, of having that with a group.
> ...


I always enjoy that burst of exuberance that follows enlightenment. So many get it caught in ego and develop the messiah complex thinking they’re the only ones. I enjoy how each path varies as you navigate your mind but all arrive at the same location and like how a fisherman can always spot another from afar so comes with enlightenment. Agreed with the ability for “super powers” mostly just broadening our spectrum for frequencies. Light and sound seem like they would be the simplest seeing how we have the primitive hardware, we could just update. I’m weary of using tech to enhance ourselves but like a hammer it can be a tool or a weapon depending on its user. I do have a question for all those awake, With all paths being different but endstate the same do we wait until we hit critical mass to really pursue these ideas or do we find a way to interject a new philosophical discourse to assist in its acceleration? It does seem to be accelerating on its own and having a new thought pattern applied too early might be worse. I wonder if we create a discord or something similar (using tech for enhancement lol) we could develop a philosophical ground work or just work on understanding our collective.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-06 20:09:21Reaction Score: 2


Don't need tech necessarily. Unless it's sensory deprivation tanks or beds and sound and light related. More natural better.
Mainly creating and holding space. No need to be crazy and rush in. Momo, Varjak Paw and the advice above of slowing down have all clarified that for me. I'm slow anyway.
And then it's whatever limitations and boundaries people are willing to let go of. Open the doors, as it were. Unlearning and deprogramming.
And the BIG challenge of respecting all wherever they're at. Can't force change or viewpoints. MANY are afraid of the personal responsibility that comes with embracing one's powers. Not blowing minds or realities. Principle #2 of WingMakers. Took me awhile to get it. We've all got problems wanting to influence one another or change minds. Not our problem. Everybody has to do their own time.
I find limiting belief systems cute, like make believe. But horribly outdated. If they were ever en vogue...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mickeyfloodDate: 2019-10-07 11:48:26Reaction Score: 1




Wobblegong said:


> I always enjoy that burst of exuberance that follows enlightenment. So many get it caught in ego and develop the messiah complex thinking they’re the only ones. I enjoy how each path varies as you navigate your mind but all arrive at the same location and like how a fisherman can always spot another from afar so comes with enlightenment. Agreed with the ability for “super powers” mostly just broadening our spectrum for frequencies. Light and sound seem like they would be the simplest seeing how we have the primitive hardware, we could just update. I’m weary of using tech to enhance ourselves but like a hammer it can be a tool or a weapon depending on its user. I do have a question for all those awake, With all paths being different but endstate the same do we wait until we hit critical mass to really pursue these ideas or do we find a way to interject a new philosophical discourse to assist in its acceleration? It does seem to be accelerating on its own and having a new thought pattern applied too early might be worse. I wonder if we create a discord or something similar (using tech for enhancement lol) we could develop a philosophical ground work or just work on understanding our collective.


My first thoughts whilst reading your first two sentences where; I'm excited for the next series of said bursts 8-/) and in my eyes we are all the messiah. Do you feel that it is too much to be said, that we are all Gods, creators of what we have and what we want? Or the messiah idea was more about those that preach and all they preach is true? Now my wheels are going.
It seems, that we have great power to save our single individual selves, first, reload, before we can make it back to the collective to further enhance the picture for the awakened and those still to come.  We could all have some pieces or all of the pieces, of the puzzle, all in different orders - as you said Wobblegong, each path varies as you navigate your mind but all arrive at the same location - and through the magic of us, we know the bigger picture, somehow. I feel that it is the parasitic annoyance that continues to eat away at the ones who are in denial that they effect others so much. And for the ones living true to themselves in search of further context and answers, let us do the things to keep out of the way or give small hints to others to get to their next burst of exuberance.. (haven't used that word in some time(-: )
This website/forum has really been such a light for me.Jjust these last three days I feel the growth in my thinking and the fluidity of thought are so much nicer here. Awesome minds are giving way to awesome thoughts.
Also, in total agreement with your words about broadening our specturm of frequencies and that light and sound are already here, so let's just open them up. For this I promot eye training. Yes, more training. Pinning your eyes to each extreme of each 1/8 section of your eye, (like a compass rose with eight directional arrows) including focus reading using the edge of your prespectives. This idea jumped to my brain probably two years or maybe less, ago as I was walking down the street and wondering why things were looking fuzzy and thought, 'OOhh, are my eyes becoming weak?' then followed nearly immediately, birds have great vision, as I have been told, and what do birds do with their eyes? They are in constant movement, looking here, there and everywhere - no matter a predatory bird or simple pigeon -. So from time to time, from that original thought, I make my exercises, such as the ones I described and sure there are others that could be developed, and I would say they have helped and my eyes feel great.. no better no worse and the fuzziness is non-existence. But to be honest, I should probably be training more frequently.
So, what it is that I am trying to say is that perhaps our powers shall come with further and more consistant train - in all aspects of course-. One more on the eyes. I stare into the sun, from time to time, when it is going out of my physical sight and during high non, just to be able to simply say I look into the sun and I see fine. So that experiment is on going 8-/P
The hearing super power is not something I have thought about, which makes me curious in how we could get that training, so as to develop the inner ear organisms and cells to adapt and morph to wider ranges.. (p.s. I do not buy the silliness of scientific limitations, that we are humans and that is that - as you might've already guessed -. Though that does not mean I'm ready to test all theories now and attempt anything, as proper training is still needed for those tests)
I too, keep my distances from tech as much as I can, while still living in this city.
What are your thoughts on the Virtual Reality and where it comes from? Tool, game, trap..ect.. ?? What about keeping those smart phone things in your pockets near your pressue jewels? Or holding in the hands all time, bluetooth ect.. Any thoughts or ideas about these and their effects on people?
It seems like such a trick about integrating with tech. Artifical Intellegance. I am perfectly happy with real intellegance. Besides who likes artifical anything? O yea.. Them parasites.. Something else to live off of and not care what happens to it.
Just to think about our bodies; Are they not already awesome machines? Do they not already have the power to intake and reconfigure multitudes of energy molecules into sources of usable energy, for these bodies we have? Moreover we already have this great energy source, that sun thing (whatever it is) right in front of us. Also, we can simply reconnect with the out of Earth source, to return the focus and get back on track to our re-discovery of the wealths of much more efficient technology, we had previously.

Regarding your open question - which is the second reason I started this reply, and the firing off of open thought writing is what spilled forth above And mostly likely not the last time /-; Why not, that we already have the correct philosophical approaches and simply there is a struggle to see and follow them more accurately, due to the over growth all around our gardens, resulting from our lack of maintance concerning ourselves. These secret gardens could be horrendous and most terrifing places, which could house main nasty energies and what have you, OR as many of us know, it could be the most tranquil and loving place, with abundances of anything you could wish for.
Either way, I push for; no matter the garden, go forth, walk through it, spend time in it and face whatever is shown to us. We will come out with insight from every version.
So, what about continuing on the paths we have already started? As you mentioned, Wobblegonng, work on understanding our collective. No better way to the development of more questions, thus more answers and so forth, than further exploration of us and all our unknowns.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-07 16:29:00Reaction Score: 2




mickeyflood said:


> My first thoughts whilst reading your first two sentences where; I'm excited for the next series of said bursts 8-/) and in my eyes we are all the messiah. Do you feel that it is too much to be said, that we are all Gods, creators of what we have and what we want? Or the messiah idea was more about those that preach and all they preach is true? Now my wheels are going.
> It seems, that we have great power to save our single individual selves, first, reload, before we can make it back to the collective to further enhance the picture for the awakened and those still to come.  We could all have some pieces or all of the pieces, of the puzzle, all in different orders - as you said Wobblegong, each path varies as you navigate your mind but all arrive at the same location - and through the magic of us, we know the bigger picture, somehow. I feel that it is the parasitic annoyance that continues to eat away at the ones who are in denial that they effect others so much. And for the ones living true to themselves in search of further context and answers, let us do the things to keep out of the way or give small hints to others to get to their next burst of exuberance.. (haven't used that word in some time(-: )
> This website/forum has really been such a light for me.Jjust these last three days I feel the growth in my thinking and the fluidity of thought are so much nicer here. Awesome minds are giving way to awesome thoughts.
> Also, in total agreement with your words about broadening our specturm of frequencies and that light and sound are already here, so let's just open them up. For this I promot eye training. Yes, more training. Pinning your eyes to each extreme of each 1/8 section of your eye, (like a compass rose with eight directional arrows) including focus reading using the edge of your prespectives. This idea jumped to my brain probably two years or maybe less, ago as I was walking down the street and wondering why things were looking fuzzy and thought, 'OOhh, are my eyes becoming weak?' then followed nearly immediately, birds have great vision, as I have been told, and what do birds do with their eyes? They are in constant movement, looking here, there and everywhere - no matter a predatory bird or simple pigeon -. So from time to time, from that original thought, I make my exercises, such as the ones I described and sure there are others that could be developed, and I would say they have helped and my eyes feel great.. no better no worse and the fuzziness is non-existence. But to be honest, I should probably be training more frequently.
> ...


SOUND.
Birds again! Sitting with eyes closed, preferably out in nature, expand non-visual spatial awareness by focus on individual sounds, the collectively, then beyond. Works for meditation too.
Instead of trying to block out sounds or sensory information, focus on it without analyzing or judgment. FLOATING THROUGH...
I think smell relates more to time and memories. Nostalgia. Preferences.
Interesting approach, y'all.
The only way out is through.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WobblegongDate: 2019-10-07 17:44:23Reaction Score: 1




mickeyflood said:


> My first thoughts whilst reading your first two sentences where; I'm excited for the next series of said bursts 8-/) and in my eyes we are all the messiah. Do you feel that it is too much to be said, that we are all Gods, creators of what we have and what we want? Or the messiah idea was more about those that preach and all they preach is true? Now my wheels are going.
> It seems, that we have great power to save our single individual selves, first, reload, before we can make it back to the collective to further enhance the picture for the awakened and those still to come.  We could all have some pieces or all of the pieces, of the puzzle, all in different orders - as you said Wobblegong, each path varies as you navigate your mind but all arrive at the same location - and through the magic of us, we know the bigger picture, somehow. I feel that it is the parasitic annoyance that continues to eat away at the ones who are in denial that they effect others so much. And for the ones living true to themselves in search of further context and answers, let us do the things to keep out of the way or give small hints to others to get to their next burst of exuberance.. (haven't used that word in some time(-: )
> This website/forum has really been such a light for me.Jjust these last three days I feel the growth in my thinking and the fluidity of thought are so much nicer here. Awesome minds are giving way to awesome thoughts.
> Also, in total agreement with your words about broadening our specturm of frequencies and that light and sound are already here, so let's just open them up. For this I promot eye training. Yes, more training. Pinning your eyes to each extreme of each 1/8 section of your eye, (like a compass rose with eight directional arrows) including focus reading using the edge of your prespectives. This idea jumped to my brain probably two years or maybe less, ago as I was walking down the street and wondering why things were looking fuzzy and thought, 'OOhh, are my eyes becoming weak?' then followed nearly immediately, birds have great vision, as I have been told, and what do birds do with their eyes? They are in constant movement, looking here, there and everywhere - no matter a predatory bird or simple pigeon -. So from time to time, from that original thought, I make my exercises, such as the ones I described and sure there are others that could be developed, and I would say they have helped and my eyes feel great.. no better no worse and the fuzziness is non-existence. But to be honest, I should probably be training more frequently.
> ...


I agree that we are all Gods, extensions of source. Those trapped within this time space who depend on the savior model within the hierarchy are either too fearful to accept it or don’t love themselves enough to realize it. So I’m weary of stating we’re Gods to others even though Jesus states that we are. So I’m in agreement with you that small hints to get others thinking is the best course of action. I do try experimenting with my sight and sound. Currently I’m able to make my ears ring and shut it off, a controllable form of tinnitus I suppose. I’m in hopes of “tuning” it. As far as tech I still think it goes back to how it’s used. To me we’re the first gen cyborg seeing how most can’t be away from their phone so it’s essentially and external enhancement. VR will trap many as “entertainment” seems to be the current escape from this density. I enjoy your fearless garden analogy as it reminds me of Robert Frost “The Road Less Taken”. I think we should continue to improve self so we can aid the collective.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-21 14:58:39Reaction Score: 2


The hierarchy, through the purveyance of an evolution/saviorship model of existence, has attempted to guide the development of all entities throughout the Universe of Wholeness. The connection between the individual and the Source is subtly undermined through the layers of language, belief system manipulation, and ritual controls designed by the hierarchy to intervene between the spiritual essence of entities and their source, Prime Creator.

Each individual must know themselves to be free of all forms of external reliance. This is not to imply that one should not trust others or band together in alliances of friendship and community. It is simply a warning that relative truth is constantly shifting in the hands of those who desire to control, and even though their motives may be of good will, it is still a form of control. When the hierarchy withholds information, the interpretive centers for relative truth are positioned to acquire and maintain power rather than dispensing the empowerment of Source equality.

There are so many layers of relative truth that if you listen to the language of externals, you will most likely abandon your own power in favor of the proclamation of language. Language is seductive to the ego's drive for power and control, as well as the mind's inclination to surrender to, and believe in, the language of externals. It can lure the unsuspecting into believing images and ideas--real or imagined--for the sake of holding individuals in bondage to a lesser truth, or keep individuals supporting the hierarchy when it no longer serves a purpose. The time is fast approaching when the veils of control at all levels of the hierarchy will be rendered obsolete by entities who are destined to pull down the veils and allow sovereign power to prevail over hierarchical power.

There are entities who have woven their future existence with terra-earth and are destined to demonstrate the truth of Source equality among all entities at all levels of expression. It will become the fundamental purpose of the hierarchy to slowly remove these barriers to equality in such a way that the hierarchy appears to be the savior of consciousness rather than the guard of consciousness. There are those present who will ensure that the curtain falls swiftly for those who are ready to be equal with their Source, are willing to skirt the hierarchy's tangled pathways, and embrace their divinity as sovereign expressions of Source Reality.

The hierarchy represents diverse interests, perceptions of reality, and motives of action. It is this diversity that causes the hierarchy to become ineffective in leading individuals to their equal status with Prime Creator. However, this diversity is also what permits the hierarchy to attract and initially awaken such a breadth of individuals to their spiritual energies and intuitive centers. Nevertheless, the hierarchy has trapped itself in diversity and vested specialization that prevents it from evolving from an arduous ladder of evolution to a joyous river of Light that is aligned with the purpose of empowering entities to Source equality.

The saviorship concept results from the feelings of inadequacy that constantly surge within the mass consciousness of humanity through the genetic mind. These feelings are related to the fragmentation of the human instrument and its inability--while fragmented--to fully grasp its wholeness perspective and reach into its divine origins and accept itself as equal with Prime Creator. Thus ensues the seemingly endless search to be saved from the inadequacy and insecurity that result from the fragmentation of the human instrument.


----------



## AgentOrange5 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AgentOrange5Date: 2019-10-21 15:28:27Reaction Score: 2


Just found this thread. Generally, I operate from a "Christian" worldview, although I prefer identifying myself as a follower of Christ, rather than as a "Christian", because that word in common parlance and practice, doesn't match up with what I believe. I do believe in God, I do believe that Jesus Christ is  his son, who sacrificed himself to save the world. I do believe the Bible has been tampered with and is not "infallible" in its present form, I also believe truth can be found in extrabiblical books some of which were purposefully hidden from the public and cut out of the canon. I believe that God can and will communicate to individuals on an individual basis. I believe Satan/demonic influence is strong, and influences us all in ways we aren't even aware of.  I am open to theories and to changing/refining my beliefs as new evidence is presented. 

In regards to "stolen history", I believe Satan is behind this (although with God's permission).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-21 17:19:11Reaction Score: 2




AgentOrange5 said:


> Just found this thread. Generally, I operate from a "Christian" worldview, although I prefer identifying myself as a follower of Christ, rather than as a "Christian", because that word in common parlance and practice, doesn't match up with what I believe. I do believe in God, I do believe that Jesus Christ is  his son, who sacrificed himself to save the world. I do believe the Bible has been tampered with and is not "infallible" in its present form, I also believe truth can be found in extrabiblical books some of which were purposefully hidden from the public and cut out of the canon. I believe that God can and will communicate to individuals on an individual basis. I believe Satan/demonic influence is strong, and influences us all in ways we aren't even aware of.  I am open to theories and to changing/refining my beliefs as new evidence is presented.
> 
> In regards to "stolen history", I believe Satan is behind this (although with God's permission).


To each their own!
I definitely would've kicked it with Jesus. COOL DUDE.
I probably have a different concept of the CHRIST than most "Christians" or "followers of". Shemsu Hor.
It's hard to intellectually fathom the twists and turns, double blinds, hijinks and tomfoolery implicit in an experiment or experience in diversification and supposed separation from UNITY.
Have always found the "good vs evil" bit entertaining, though. Disney and Hollywood would be out of business if we didn't "entertain" that notion!
But it falls apart under the notion of an ALMIGHTY or ALL POWERFUL God, doesn't it?...


The motive to evolve consciousness derives from the feeling of being less than whole. And in particular, the feeling of being disconnected from Prime Creator due to imperfect judgment caused by the fragmentation of the human instrument. It is through these feelings that the fragmentation perpetuates itself for the entire species and is passed into the genetic mind which is the shared foundation of the human instrument. The genetic mind of the human species is the single most powerful component of the hierarchy and it is formed by the very conditions of the human instrument living in a three-dimensional, five-sensory context that is all-consuming.
When the entity initially enters a human instrument at birth, it is immediately fragmented into a physical, emotional, and mental spectrum of perception and expression. From that day forward the entity is carefully conditioned to adapt into, and navigate within, the three-dimensional, five-sensory context of terra-earth. In effect, the entity purposely fragments its consciousness in order to experience separation from wholeness.
In this state of separation, the entity has handicapped itself for the purpose of new experience and a deeper understanding of the Primal Blueprint or grand vision of Prime Creator. Through this deeper understanding, the entity can, through the human instrument, transform the three-dimensional context into a self-aware, integrated component of the Universe of Wholeness. This magnificent and purposeful endeavor produces the urge within the human instrument to seek out its wholeness and re-experience its divine connection to Prime Creator.

This search, in large measure, is the fuel that drives the individual to seek out and explore the evolution/saviorship model of existence. It provides the individual with the motivation to seek help and guidance from a specific subgroup of the hierarchy, and in so doing, develop a sense of belonging and unity. It is this very same sense of belonging and unity that helps to catalyze a growing awareness of the underlying union between the human instrument, the Entity Consciousness, the Universe of Wholeness, Source Intelligence, and Prime Creator.
This is why the evolution/saviorship model is so critical as a component to the Grand Experiment. It is the stage whereby the human instrument develops a sense of unity and belonging. A sense of relationship to some grand and encompassing vision. This is why the hierarchy nurtures saviors. It is also why the feelings of inadequacy and insecurity are developed and nurtured by the hierarchy. It actually hastens the unification of humanity, which in turn, will hasten and lead to the unification of humanity with the Universe of Wholeness.
Spiritual leaders are able to peer deeply beneath the surface reality of life and experience how intricately connected every life form is, and how this composite of life is intelligent far beyond the human instrument's capability to both perceive and express. It is because of this condition that spiritual leaders can only interpret reality through their personal abilities to perceive and express life's dimensional depth and limitless intelligence. No one is able to articulate life's dimensional depth and breadth with the tools of language. They can only, at best, describe their interpretation or their impressions.
Every human is able, in varying degrees, to peer beneath the surface reality of life and perceive and express their personal interpretations of the Universe of Wholeness. They require only the time and intention to develop their own interpretations. And this is precisely what all the great spiritual leaders have taught. Life's deeper meaning is not an absolute to be experienced by the chosen few, but an evolving, dynamic intelligence that wears as many faces as there are life forms. No life form or species has the exclusive portal into the Universe of Wholeness in which Prime Creator expresses ITSELF in all ITS majesty. The portal is shared with all because Prime Creator is within all things.
The great spiritual leaders of terra-earth have all, in their own way, interpreted the Universe of Wholeness and humanity's role therein. In so doing, their interpretations, because they were articulated with authority and depth of insight, became a target of debate among various subgroups of the hierarchy. This debate and inquiry process creates a polarity of belief. A sympathetic constituency will emerge to defend and embellish their particular leader's interpretation, while everyone else will hold it in contempt of previously held beliefs.
This peculiar method of creating a religion that is fixated on a savior's or prophet's interpretation of the Universe of Wholeness is unique to a species that is exploring the evolution/saviorship model of existence. The spiritual leaders that are recognized as great prophets or saviors have produced a vision of the Universe of Wholeness beyond what was currently defined by the hierarchy. They created a new portal into the Universe of Wholeness and were willing to share their vision at the expense of debate and probable ridicule.
These men and women were the gateways for humanity to explore new facets of itself. To engage a part of its oversoul or universal consciousness that was essential at that particular time in its evolutionary cycle. But the leader's interpretations too often become interpreted by the followers who desire to create a religion or sect, and the vision quietly recedes into the hands of the hierarchy where it becomes de-vitalized by the very fact that it is connected to a massive structure that both protects and promotes it.
Prime Creator is connected to individuals not organizations. Thus, the hierarchy is unconnected to the Source in a vital and dynamic way. The hierarchy is more connected to its own collective desire to help, to serve, to perform a function that allows the use of power to drive toward the vision of its leaders. In itself, this is not wrong or misguided. It is all part of the Primal Blueprint that orchestrates the unfoldment of consciousness from Prime Source to entity, and entity to Collective Source. This is the spiral of integration that breeds wholeness and cascading beauty within Source Intelligence.
What the hierarchy has loosely labeled as Spirit comes as close as any word to the symbol of Source Intelligence. Source Intelligence inhabits all fields of vibration as an extension of the Source. It is the emissary of Prime Creator that interweaves with the hierarchy as its counter-balance. Source Intelligence is the factor of integrity and alignment, which ensures that the hierarchy is serving its purpose within the Primal Blueprint. Source Intelligence is, in effect, the "scientist" who oversees the Grand Experiment and establishes the criteria, selects the variables, monitors the results, and evaluates the alternative outcomes in the laboratory of time and space.
The Grand Experiment is the ongoing transformation and expansion of Source Intelligence through all entities in all dimensions of existence. It is the purpose of the Grand Experiment to test alternative models of existence to determine, with some certainty, the model that is best able to unify consciousness without impinging on the sovereignty of the entity and Prime Creator. The Grand Experiment is composed of many distinct stages that interlink, leading to the Great Mystery. Most of these different stages are being simultaneously played out within the time-space universe in order to prepare the universe for the impending expansion of Source Reality into all dimensions of existence.
In the case of terra-earth, this is the stage of existence that promotes the clear connection of individual consciousness to the compelling features of Source Reality without the intervention of a hierarchy of any kind. This is when the fables and myths of history step into the light and become known as they truly are and have been. This is the time when language will be transmuted into a new form of communication that exhibits the compelling features of Source Reality in an artistry of energy and vibration that break down all barriers of control.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-22 02:36:56Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> The time is fast approaching when the veils of control at all levels of the hierarchy will be rendered obsolete by entities who are destined to pull down the veils and allow sovereign power to prevail over hierarchical power.


Praise be!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-22 04:57:36Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> To each their own!
> I definitely would've kicked it with Jesus. COOL DUDE.
> I probably have a different concept of the CHRIST than most "Christians" or "followers of". Shemsu Hor.
> It's hard to intellectually fathom the twists and turns, double blinds, hijinks and tomfoolery implicit in an experiment or experience in diversification and supposed separation from UNITY.
> ...


WingMakers Time Capsule
WingMakers Time Capsule


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-10-22 06:36:41Reaction Score: 0




AgentOrange5 said:


> In regards to "stolen history", I believe Satan is behind this (although with God's permission).


An interesting statement, which begs a question.
If I'm not totally wrong, there is no mentioning of satan in genesis before god created the world.
So, would it be fair to assume satan is god's creation as well ?
A tool of him, or his alter ego ?

Another thing that appears strange to me, and this is the reference to Jesus as "the light of the world", supposedly even used by himself.
This is quite the same as "the light bearer" or "the light bringer", a.k.a. Luziferus.
Perhaps most of you know YT videos like this one:


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-22 15:35:16Reaction Score: 0


Or "Spirit" keeps sending guerilla prophets and seers into the physical matrix to try and raise us up out of the mud.
Viruses into the PROGRAM. Run by an insane deity. Little "g". Mini ME.
Sort of like TRON...

It is time to recognize that the hierarchy extends throughout the cosmos to the very borders of discovery. It has branches that extend from every star system, every known dimension; and virtually all life forms are "leaves" of this vast cosmological tree. This constitutes the grand indoctrination of species, spirits, planets, and stars as they each evolve through the branches of the tree. Thus, the hierarchy is an assemblage of externals that desire to invest their energies in support of a sub-group that has nested somewhere within the greatest of all structures--the hierarchy. Service is the operational motive of the hierarchy, and in most cases, this translates into the concept of saviorship and the teacher/student ordering of the universe.
The hierarchy is composed of all entities of all motives that have linked their energies into sub-groups. These sub-groups are independent branches of the vast, cosmological tree that encompasses all things outside of Source Reality. The roots of the tree are bound in the soil of genetic memory and subconscious instincts. At the base of the tree the first branches sprout and they are the oldest, representing the native religions of the species. The middle branches are the orthodox religions and institutions, while the upper branches represent the contemporary belief systems that are newly emerging throughout the universe. The whole tree, in this definition, is the hierarchy, and its seed was initially conceived, planted, and nurtured by Source Intelligence for the purpose of stimulating the Grand Experiment.
This is the experiment of transformation verses evolution. Evolution is the arduous and ongoing process of shifting positions within the hierarchy--always assessing your present position in relation to a new one that beckons you. Transformation is simply the recognition that there are accelerated pathways that bypass the hierarchy leading to sovereign mastership rather than interdependent saviorship, and that these new pathways can be accessed through direct experience of the equality tone-vibration that is present within all entities.
This tone vibration is not what is more commonly referred to as the music of the spheres or the vibration of spirit moving through the universe in resonance to Source intention. It is a vibration that holds together the three principles of the transformational experience: Universe relationship through gratitude, observance of Source in all things, and the nuturance of life. The application of these life-principles in a specific equation of conduct de-couples an entity from the controlling elements of the hierarchy.
How can the hierarchy act in the role of an interpretive center of truth without manipulating entities, and thus, obscuring their free will? The Grand Experiment was designed with free will as its primary method of obtaining authentic information that can be used to expand Source Reality to all dimensions of existence. Free will is the thread of authenticity that imbues value in the various tests within the Grand Experiment. The hierarchy or any other external structure never jeopardizes free will. Only the entity can choose their reality, and this is the fundamental principle of free will.
Free will is not obscured simply because an entity is presented with alternative realities or relative truths that delay its realization of Source equality. It is the choice of the entity to invest itself in external accounts of reality instead of delving within its own resources and creating a reality that is sovereign. The value of free will is always expanding as you move towards sovereignty, and in like manner, is always diminishing as you move towards external dependence. The choice between sovereignty or external dependence is the basis of free will, and there is no structure or external source that can eliminate this basic choice. It is an inward choice that, regardless of outward circumstance, is incapable of being denied by anything external.

The Universe of Wholeness encompasses all dimensions (including Source Reality), and therefore, all realities are contained therein. In this incomprehensible diversity, each entity is provided a structure that defines their free will in terms of its relation Source Reality. Each of these structures varies in latitude of choice, but each is connected into the superstructure of the hierarchy. The structureless reality of Source Reality is where free will was initially conceived, and when the principle expanded into the time-space universe as the thread of authenticity, it became increasingly dependent upon the entity's recognition of its wholeness in relation to Source Intelligence.
If the entity was fragmented into its component parts, its comprehension of free will was limited to that which the hierarchy circumscribed. If the entity is a conscious collective, realizing its sovereign wholeness, the principle of free will was a form of structure that was unnecessary, like a fire in a summerís day. When entities are unknowing of their wholeness, structure will occur as a form of self-imposed security. Through this ongoing development of a structured and ordered universe, entities defined their borders--their limits--through the expression of their insecurity. They gradually became pieces of their wholeness, and like shards of glass from a beautiful vase they bear little resemblance to their aggregate beauty.
If you were to perceive the origin of your existence, you would undoubtedly see how vast the entity is. If you could pierce through the veils that cover your destiny, you would understand how much vaster you will become. Between these two points of existence--origin and destiny--the entity is always the vibrant container of Source Intelligence. It has willingly allowed itself to explore the time-space universes as an outpost of Prime Creator. Therefore, while the hierarchy may obscure the entity's comprehension of its wholeness, it is the entity who has surrendered, by choice, to listen to the language of limitation, the proclamations of externals, and become seduced by the model of evolution/saviorship.
Why has the hierarchy not provided the alternative model of transformation/
mastership and enabled the entity to make a choice, and in so doing, truly exercise its free will? It is because the hierarchy, like most entities, is not aware of its wholeness. Its fragments, or subgroups, are completely devoted to boundaries. Where there are boundaries that define and limit, there is also structure. Where there is deeply ingrained structure there is a pervasive belief that transformation is impossible. Naturally, the time-space universe conforms to the matrix of belief projection, and the very concept of transformation is removed from the hierarchy's reality.
Thus, the hierarchy is unable to even conceptualize the model of transformation/mastership with any precision, let alone inform the entity that alternatives exist which issue from Source Intelligence. The hierarchy is not responsible for this condition, each entity is. The dominant model of Source Intelligence is primal. It existed before the hierarchy. It is the entity that has chosen to explore the hierarchy's model of existence for the purpose of participating in the Grand Experiment and assisting in the emergence of the synthesis model of existence. The hierarchy is quite benign as a manipulative force, and merely represents a key ingredient to the recipe of wholeness that is transforming the entity to reach beyond its role as a vibrant container of Source Intelligence, and become the bridgeway in the expansion of Source Reality into the time-space universes.
There is an ancient belief, born of the hierarchy, that the time-space universes will ascend into Source Reality and the human instrument of love will accompany this ascension process. However, it is Source Reality that is expanding to encompass the time-space universes with the purpose of aligning all entities to the synthesis model of existence. Source Intelligence is stripping away the veils that hide the true meaning of the entity model of expression in the time-space universes. When this occurs, the entity will possess Source equality in all dimensions and fields of vibration, and its componentry will be united for the full expression of its sovereign perspective.
This transformation of the entity is the pathway into wholeness and the recognition that the entity model of expression is a composite of forms and the formless that is unified in one energy, one consciousness. When the fragments are aligned and inter-connected, the entity becomes the instrument that facilitates Source Reality expansion. Thus, the entity does not ascend from the time-space universes, but rather coalesces into a state of wholeness whereby its sovereign expression can assist in the expansion, or in a different context, the descent, of Source Reality into the time-space universes.

Ascension is often construed as the natural outcome of evolution. That all planetary systems and species are evolving to the point where they ascend from limitation, and that eventually, the time-space universes will somehow fold into Source Reality and cease to exist as fields of vibration. It is actually quite the opposite. Source Reality is descending. It is inclusive of all things, and it is the Source intention to expand, not retreat. The entity transforms to wholeness within the cradle of the time-space universe, and, in so doing, becomes the accessory of Source Reality's intention to expand.
Can you see the perfection of this Primal Blueprint? Can you feel the shifting of the matrix from which your reality is cast? Can you not also understand that you, the human instrument, consist of a componentry that is individuated as a single point of pure energy, yet live in many places on many dimensions simultaneously? Only within the entity is the place of transformation discovered, where the formless Self can enter and commune with its various outposts of form. The formless is the Eternal Watcher who lives behind the veil of form and comprehension, and draws forth the wisdom of time from the well of planets. It is the point of origination from whence Source Intelligence flows.
The Eternal Watcher is the only real interpretive center for the entity. It is the only stable guidance system that can propel the entity to its wholeness. Thus, the entity is composed of both the formless identity of Source Intelligence and the formful identity of densified energy. While the formless is one, the formful is divested in many fragments of expression that isolate its consciousness as islands of perception and expression. This condition results in the entity's denial of its vast and glorious nature of existence.
In the human instrument, the entity, for the most part, is silent and unmoving. It appears like a fleeting whisper of gladness that touches you like a mountain wind. It is quiet like a deep ocean. Yet, the entity is coming forward into the time-space universe as a harbinger of Source Reality expansion. It is beginning to make itself known as it truly is. Many feel the shadow of their entity as it approaches. They consign all forms of definition to this "shadow", seldom believing it to be the torchbearer of their total selfhood. Here is where all the vows of faithfulness, all the ceremonies of love, and all the feelings of hope should be centered and given over to the sovereign entity that we each are.
The primary reason that the hierarchy's model of evolution/saviorship is so compelling is because the entity has become fragmented in how it perceives its total selfhood. The Eternal Watcher that lives through the human instrument is illusive to the time-space conditioned mind, yet it is the mind that attempts to reach out and touch this subtle vibration of Source equality that is forever kindled by Source Intelligence. However, the mind is too conditioned and disempowered to realize the total scope of the entity that exists beyond the shadows of intuition. It is for this reason that the species is exploring the evolution/saviorship model of existence. They have little or no conception of their wholeness, and require a savior and the acclimation process of evolution, to bring them security and happiness.
It is a natural condition of an evolving species to have a desire, implanted by the hierarchy, to be saved and to be a savior. This condition results in the teacher/student ordering of the universe, and it is a building block of evolution and the very essence of the hierarchy's structural existence. While some species resort to the drama of survival to catalyze their evolutionary progress, other species resort to the drama of being saved and being a savior. The saviorship drama is an expression of sovereign entities that are preoccupied with the evolutionary process, and it is not confined to a religious context, but indeed applies to all facets of one's life.
As there are relative truths, there are relative freedoms. If you are evolving through the hierarchical process you gain an ever-increasing sense of freedom, yet you are still controlled by the vibration of externals through languages, thought forms, frequencies of color and sound, and the seemingly indelible artifacts of the genetic mind. Each of these elements can cause the human instrument to rely upon the hierarchy as it overlays a sense of inequality between you and your Source. The underlying equation of the evolutionary process is human instrument + Hierarchy = God connection. In the case of the transformational process, it is Entity + Source Intelligence = Prime Source equality.
Source Intelligence, though it generally manifests as the vibration of equality, is subject to the will of Prime Creator, and as the Source intention changes through the various stages of the Grand Experiment, Source Intelligence is also changing its form of manifestation. This change is occurring now within the worlds of time and space because Prime Creator is beginning to set the stage for the integration of the two primary models of existence (evolution/saviorship and transformation/mastership) within the Grand Experiment.
The time has come to integrate the dominant model of the hierarchy (evolution/saviorship) with the dominant model of Source Intelligence (transformation/mastership). This integration can only be achieved at the level of the entity. It cannot occur within the context of a human instrument or an aspect of the hierarchy. Only the entity--the wholeness of inter-dimensional sovereignty imbued with Source Intelligence--can facilitate and fully experience the integration of these two models of existence.
This form of integration occurs when the entity fully explores the two models and develops a synthesis model that positions saviorship as an internal role of the entity to "save" itself, and not rely upon externals to perform this liberating task. This act of self-sufficiency begins to integrate the saviorship idea with the mastership realization. The next step is to integrate the time-based incremental progress of the evolutionary model with the realization-based acceptance of the transformation model. This is done when the entity is thoroughly convinced that experience and utilization of its wholeness can only occur when it is completely detached from the various structures of the hierarchy.

While the entity assumes its role of personal liberation, it does not mean that the hierarchy is to be shunned or avoided. The hierarchy is a wondrous instrument. It is symbolic of the body of Prime Creator, enabling IT to submerge within the time-space universes similar to how the human instrument allows the entity to function outside of Source Reality. The hierarchy is a vehicle of transformation even when it acts to suppress information and keep species in obedience to its controlling hand. It is part of the ancient formula that prepares a new universe for the synthesis model of existence and membership in the Universe of Wholeness.
The combination of self-saviorship and detachment from the hierarchy initiates the synthesis model into manifestation. The synthesis model is the next outcome of the Grand Experiment, and in certain vibrational fields of the multidimensional universe, there are entities who are indeed experiencing this stage of the experiment as forerunners of the entity model of Source individuation.
These entities are specifically designed to transmit this future experience into communication symbols and life principles that facilitate the bridging of the two models of existence. Beyond the initial design and construction of these "bridges", these entities will remain largely unknown. If they were to do anything more, they would rapidly become a fixture of the hierarchy and their missions would become compromised.
These Sovereign Entities are not present in the time-space universe to be formal teachers. They are present to be catalysts and designers. They are present to ensure that Source Intelligence is allowed to balance the dominant force of the hierarchy and its model of evolution/saviorship. They will not create a new belief system. Instead, they will focus on developing new communication symbols through various art forms that facilitate the entity's detachment from the controlling aspects of the hierarchy. The Sovereign Entities will also demonstrate the natural ease of interweaving the two primary strands of existence into a synthesis model.
In the advancing epoch of human development, entities will collectively design new pathways beyond the synthesis model of existence so that a new hierarchy can be constructed that is fashioned from Source Intelligence information. This new hierarchy will be cast from the knowledge gained from the Grand Experiments of the time-space universes, and the cosmic cycle will regenerate itself into a new field of vibration and existence. This new model of existence resists definition, and word-symbols are completely inadequate to describe even the shadowy outlines of this new form of existence that is emerging from out of the synthesis model in your future time.
The WingMakers are a small team of Sovereign Entities that have designed time capsules that are catalytic in forming a Sovereign Integral perspective. Each time capsule is, in actuality, a selection system that attracts specific entities to utilize their human instrument in wholeness. This develops their sixth and seventh sense, which enables them to learn how to step out of time and the hierarchyís control. When they can do this, they can design the synthesis model of existence within terra-earthís hierarchical system.
These entities will be transforming time-space universes from ladders of consciousness to inclusions of Source Reality. In other words, Source Reality will be extended into time-space universes, and all life forms therein will experience this extension through a new hierarchical structure that is completely aligned with Source Intelligence. What some call "heaven on earth" is merely an echo-realization of this impending future time. What is truly bearing down on the time-space universes is the expansion of Source Reality through the accessibility of Source Intelligence information to all entities regardless of form or structure.

When this accessibility is complete and the Source Coding is fully activated, all entities will be part of a new cosmological structure. This new structure will invoke the next model of existence, which is already being developed within Source Reality by Source Intelligence and the Sovereign Entities. What is being activated now upon this time-space universe is the initial preparations for these shifts in the models of existence. More specifically, upon terra-earth, these models of existence will be simultaneously played out over the next epoch of time. As always, it will be the choice of the entity as to which model they embrace as reality.
These various models of existence will generally occur in a pre-determined sequence, but not necessarily in a pre-determined timeframe. The sequence of Source Reality expansion is: Source Intelligence creation of new fields of vibration; the ongoing development of an entity constructed hierarchy to act as the superstructure of the new creation; the emergence from the hierarchy of a dominant model of existence, in this case, the evolution/saviorship model; the introduction of the Source Intelligence model of existence, in this case, the transformation/ mastership model; the intermixing of these two models to form a synthesis model of Source equality; and finally, Source Reality expansion to the inclusion of all dimensions and entities.
When this sequencing of the Primal Blueprint is achieved, the process, with all that has been learned by Source Intelligence, will be reconfigured and a new element of the Primal Blueprint will be revealed that is unknown at this stage even by Source Intelligence. The time required to fulfill the complete cycle is undetermined, but it is reasonable to expect that its completion is yet so distant in time that to attach measurement is simply a feeble attempt at estimating the unknowable.
Let there be no mistake, however, that the fulfillment of the Primal Blueprint is indeed the direction all entities are traveling. While entities of all levels are bestowed free will within their own realities, they are not, as aspects of Source Reality, given free will to choose their ultimate destiny. The origin of entities is Source Intelligence, and it is Source Intelligence that determines destiny as well as origin. Still, entities are provided tremendous latitude of choices to propel themselves from origin to destiny and re-emerge into an expanded version of Source Reality with a renewed vision of their identity.
All of the highest imaginings of the human instrument are yet unaware of the deepest foundation of the Primal Blueprint. They have sought the upper reaches of the building, and remain unaware of the foundation's design. It is here, at the very bottom of existence that Prime Creator is bursting forth with ITS energy and is retreating with ITS equality of sovereign mastership. It is here that equality is realized, not in the lofty places of relative truth lodged in the hierarchy, but in the deepest part of the foundational plan of life's origins and destiny, where time rejoins itself into timelessness. The origin and destiny of existence is the tone of equality in life. Listen for this tone--this frequency of vibration--and follow it back into the very foundation from whence all things arise and return.
This frequency of the tone-vibration of equality is only heard with the seventh sense by the entity who is enveloped in a human instrument. The seventh sense can be developed by the time capsulesí and will lead certain entities to their innermost or core expression. The core expression is what activates the seventh sense. Thus, before one can hear the tone-vibration of equality, they must gain access tot heir core expression. There is encoded in each of the time capsules, a system of languages that can lead the individual to their core expression. It is hidden because it is so powerful. And we will only lead the worthy to this power.
Consider these words as symbols only. Remember that language is a tool of limitation. Feeling is an antidote of limitation that permits the human instrument to leap over the boundaries of the logical mind and witness first hand the wordless power of collective energy individuated. Feel the truth that stands behind the symbols, and tap into this energy-force that reaches out for you.
Know it as a tone-vibration--a resonance that waits for you around every corner in which your life will turn. It is the beacon of the Source Vibration gathering itself into the form of language in order to usher you to the place from which you can experience the formless tone of equality. The bypass of limitation. The Primal Language of Source Intelligence that bestows to you the freedom to generate your deepest beauty in the expression of the highest truth.

*Special Note:* For a glossary of terms used by the WingMakers,
click here. For how the original WingMakers website was gradually and strangely changed, click here.

*Project Briefing and Background*In 1972, in a remote section of northern New Mexico, a group of hikers discovered an unusual artifact and pictographs within an obscure canyon. An archeologist from the University of New Mexico analyzed the artifact and searched the area where it was discovered, but found no signs that a prehistoric culture had established any permanent site in the canyon. It was presumed that a nomadic, Native American Indian tribe had occasionally used the canyon as a temporary settlement and had left behind a few artifacts of their presence as a consequence.
There were, however, two very puzzling questions. All but one of the artifacts could be dated to the 8th century AD. The exception, known as the "compass" artifact, appeared to be an unusual form of technology, and was found among more typical artifacts like pottery and simple tools. The compass was covered in strange hieroglyphic symbols, some of which were also found on the pottery. Secondly, the pictographs that were found in the area had inexplicably appeared, and they were strikingly different than any of the other native petroglyphs or rock art found in the southwest or the entire continent for that matter.
Because of these two anomalies, the artifacts and the entire project quickly became the property of the US government, or more specifically, the National Security Agency. It was decided that these artifacts might suggest a pre-historical, extraterrestrial presence on earth, and that the NSA had the appropriate agenda and wherewithal to initiate a full-scale, scientific expedition to determine the nature and significance of the site.
The site was completely searched by a secret department of the NSA in 1973, but it only resulted in a few additional findings, and none of them were designated as technologies or evidence of an extraterrestrial presence. Additional pictographic symbols were found, but decoding them was a difficult and frustrating process. Experts were called in to help, but it was impossible to reach a consensus as to what the pictographs meant. As quickly as the project had risen as a priority investigation, it fell into the archives of the NSA under the code name, Ancient Arrow.
Twenty-one years later, in 1994, a series of rockslides opened up a section of the Ancient Arrow site. The canyon was in a naturally obscure section of park land held by the state of New Mexico. After its discovery in 1972, it had been officially sanctioned off-limits to hikers and campers and was to be left in its natural state. From time-to-time, scientists -- sponsored by the NSA -- would visit the site hoping to uncover new evidence, but were invariably disappointed.

Shortly after the rockslide occurrence, a small team of operatives from the NSA visited Ancient Arrow canyon to do some follow-up research. They discovered the rockslide had exposed an entrance to a hidden cavern that led deep within the canyon walls.
At the back of this cavern, the research team discovered a well-hidden entrance into the interior of the canyon wall or rock structure of the Ancient Arrow site. There they found a system of tunnels and chambers that had been carved out from solid rock. There were a total of 23 chambers, all intricately connected to an interior corridor, and each chamber held a specific wall painting, series of pictographs, written hieroglyphs, and what seemed to be dormant, alien technologies.
Once this entrance to the cavern was found, a report was immediately filed with the Director responsible for the Ancient Arrow project. The project was then formally brought under the jurisdiction of the Advanced Contact Intelligence Organization (ACIO), which organized an inter-disciplinary research team to assess the exact nature of the site and attempt to discover additional artifacts or evidence of an extraterrestrial visitation.
The ACIO is a secret or unacknowledged department of the NSA. It is headquartered in Virginia, but also have personnel in Belgium, India, and Indonesia. They are largely unknown, even to senior directors within the NSA. The ACIO is the lowest profile organization within the entire intelligence community. Its agenda is to research, assimilate, and replicate any technologies or discoveries of extraterrestrial origin. Its personnel consist mainly of scientists who are completely anonymous, yet are paid salaries in excess of $400,000 per year because of their security clearance and IQ. This secret organization not only possesses enormous brain power, but it is also in possession of technologies that are far in advance of any other research facility on the planet. They are, in a word, privileged.
The artifacts found at the Ancient Arrow site were virtually incomprehensible to the research team. There were many mysteries. Why would an advanced culture leave their artifacts in such a precise and seemingly ordered manner? What was the message they were trying to leave behind? What were their technologies and why did they leave them behind? Did the creators of this site intermingle with the native tribes or remain an isolated culture? Who were they and why were they here in the 8th century? Were they planning to return? These were only some of the mysteries that challenged the research team.
Throughout the seven months of restoration, cataloguing, and analysis, the Ancient Arrow project was a complete enigma. More of the energy went into the safe preservation of the artifacts, rather than attempting to solve the puzzle of their existence, though speculations were a topic of every conversation. Gradually, a hypothesis was structured by the research team that an extraterrestrial culture established an earth colony in the 8th century and isolated itself within the Ancient Arrow canyon. They brought with them a very precise mission to leave behind a massive "time capsule" that would prove to be discovered in the late 20th century. While the exact nature of the time capsule was unclear to the research team, it seemed probable that it was a cultural exchange of some kind and had no invasive intent to earth or its people.
It took a team of researchers nearly two years after the restoration was completed to decipher a partial meaning of the chamber artifacts. The 23 separate chambers seemed to be linked together to form some specific message or purposeful mission. In the 23rd and final chamber, they recovered a small optical disc that was presumed to hold digital information that could be the key to deciphering the artifacts. Scientists eagerly analyzed the disc, but they could not figure out how to access its content.
The ACIO's finest computer experts were called in to try and unlock the encoded disc, but to no avail. Several more months were spent trying every conceivable method to access the contents of the disc, but nothing worked. The Ancient Arrow project, for the first time in nearly a year, had hit a dead-end and funding for the project was rapidly weaned by the ACIO.
After two more months of unsuccessful efforts, it was decided that the technology to access the disc was simply not available. The optical disc and all of the artifacts and findings would be carefully placed in secure storage until the technologies were available to unlock the disc and harvest its content. It was presumed that the disc held star charts, translation indexes, glossaries, and all the answers to the various mysteries of its creators and, perhaps more importantly, their intentions for earth.
While the optical disc was considered to be the key to unlocking the meaning of the time capsule, the ACIO had little choice, but to place the project into storage and await the arrival of technologies that would permit them to unlock the disc. However, there were two scientists from the research team who theorized that the disc could be unlocked by understanding the meaning of the wall paintings in each of the 23 chambers. In their minds it was not a complex, technological solution, but rather a language or translation solution that would unlock the disc.
After much persuasion, the ACIO agreed to allow the two researchers to assemble a replica of the time capsule's contents. The replica time capsule consisted of detailed drawings and photographs of all the artifacts from each of the 23 chambers, including detailed, high-resolution photographs of the wall paintings. The two scientists would be allowed to continue their research on their own time provided they maintained utmost secrecy and reported all of their findings directly to the ACIO division head and project director.
The optical disc was securely stored away in a vault within the ACIO. The project was officially put on indefinite hold, and all personnel associated with the project were reassigned (with promotions) to different projects. The Ancient Arrow project was not to be spoken of again until which time the technologies  or some other means  provided a way to unlock the optical disc and access its contents.
The scientists spent nearly five months in partnership, trying unsuccessfully to decode the Ancient Arrow artifacts and establish the means to unlock the optical disc. During this time, the ACIO regularly experimented with new technologies or methods, and they too, were unsuccessful in unlocking the content of the optical disc.
One day, late in the summer of 1996, one of the scientists (a linguistics expert) had an insight into how to unlock the optical disc by reducing the symbols of the wall paintings to their closest facsimile found in an ancient Sumerian text. While the Sumerian language is extinct, it was sufficiently comprehensible to this scientist that he was able to decode the symbols of the paintings, and, placing the 23 words in the same order as the Ancient Arrow chambers, he was able to finally unlock the optical disc.
The connection between the Sumerian language and the time capsule was the breakthrough the ACIO team had been waiting for. A simple set of 23 words elicited over 8,000 pages of data from the optical disc. Unfortunately, the data was incomprehensible because there was no character set in the computer that could emulate the hieroglyphics and unusual symbols of the language. Thus, a translation index needed to be developed, which took an additional six months.
Finally, once a translation index was programmed into the computer, the data, while it could be printed out or viewed on the monitor in its hieroglyphic form, still required translation to English. And this translation process was extremely tedious and could not be facilitated through computers, owing to the subtlety of the language and its intricate connection to the wall paintings and pictographic representations elsewhere within the Ancient Arrow site.
As partial translations began to be developed, it was determined that even within the optical disc there was a segmentation of the data into 23 units. Each unit appeared to correspond to a specific chamber. As the first two chambers began to be translated, it was further shown that each unit contained philosophical and scientific papers, poetry, music, and an introduction to the culture and identity of its creators.
The creators of the time capsule referred to themselves as WingMakers. They represented a future version of humanity who lived some 750 years in our future. They claimed to be culture bearers, or ones that bring the seeds of art, science, and philosophy to humanity. They had left behind a total of seven time capsules in various parts of the world to be discovered according to a well-orchestrated plan. Their apparent goal was to help the next several generations of humans develop a global culture; a unified system of philosophy, science, and art.
In early 1997, the ACIO scientist who had originally discovered the access code for the optical disc became strangely sympathetic with the WingMakers' mission. He was convinced that the ACIO would never share the discovery with the public, and he was certain that it was too significant to withhold. He also claimed that he was in communication with the WingMakers and that they were watching the ACIO's progress and would, at the appropriate time, make the time capsule and its contents available to the public.
This assertion troubled the ACIO and particularly the Ancient Arrow project director, who eventually recommended a leave of absence for the scientist and was summarily dispatched from the project. The scientist was afraid that his memories would be tampered with or destroyed altogether, and so he defected from the ACIO, quite literally the first to ever do so.
Soon after his defection, the scientist disappeared. However, before his disappearance, some of his materials regarding the WingMakers and their time capsule were given to a journalist that he had selected at random.
The author of this document is that journalist. I am in possession of photographs, music, poetry, artwork, translation indexes, copies of secret documents, and a variety of translated philosophical texts that all stem from the Ancient Arrow project. I've taken every precaution to remain anonymous so I can't be traced. I'm convinced that these materials are released against the wishes of a secret organization that probably has powers that even our government is unaware of.
Before the ACIO scientist had contacted me, (whom I will hereafter refer to as Dr. Anderson), I felt little or no interest in matters related to time-travel, extraterrestrials, secret organizations, or anything else similar to these issues. When I initially heard the story it seemed preposterous, but I kept my journalistic objectivity, and met with Dr. Anderson and reluctantly concluded that it would be unlikely for an individual to fabricate this story with such detail and supporting evidence, and then desire to remain anonymous.
Dr. Anderson had brought files of photographs and drawings of odd-looking technologies that had strange symbols engraved on their outer casings. Research reports referencing the translation tables, cipher protocols, star charts, and dozens of memos from the ACIO department heads discussing the Ancient Arrow project. Everything, including about 400 pages of philosophical text had an authenticity to it that I was unable to reproach or ignore.
In fairness to those who will suggest I should investigate further in order to get independent corroboration before I present these materials, let me just say, that I'm unable to corroborate his story because of the very nature of the ACIO. However, for whatever reason, I trust Dr. Anderson who gave me these materials. He asked nothing from me. He desired no money or recognition. His only request was that I decide how best to bring these materials to the public. He counseled me not to investigate the ACIO because he was convinced the NSA would use misinformation tactics that would simply waste my time and make the goal of releasing these materials difficult if not impossible.
I've not contacted any other office of the government because Dr. Anderson told me that this would be traced by the ACIO who had high-level operatives in both the NSA and CIA, and, at best, would only invite misinformation tactics from one or both. I'm in possession of certain documents that I'll withhold from the WingMakers' web site, but if anything were to happen to me, I've arranged to have these documents shared with major media companies whom I know. These are my only safeguards in presenting these materials.
My only interest is in the release of these materials to the public, and then they can decide what to do about them. They may desire to pressure their politicians or take other action, it's their choice. I'm convinced that this story is too important to be held in the hands of an elite organization whose only interest is to re-engineer the technologies found in the Ancient Arrow site and apply them for their own agenda; no matter how noble that agenda may be.
I also realize that the Internet Service Provider who is hosting this web site may come under scrutiny, but if any pressure is exerted on this ISP to abandon its hosting service for this site, then this may also cause me to distribute the documents I referred to earlier. Let me be clear, these documents provide incontrovertible evidence of this secret organization known as the ACIO, and its elite directors are named and their real identities exposed.
I've spent the last several months agonizing about how these materials should be presented, and it seemed most appropriate to place them on the Internet to enable a global audience to access them. I have a close friend who created this web site whom I trust completely. Other than that, no one knows what I have done here (including my web site host).
You might ask why I've chosen to reserve full-scale media disclosure of the materials given to me by Dr. Anderson. I can only tell you that I don't want to create a circus atmosphere surrounding this discovery. It may ultimately end-up in the mass media, but for now, my instincts are to keep a low profile for both these materials and myself. In doing so, I hope to preserve some sense of the dignity of these artifacts and let it grow from there.
I've never been involved in any story approaching this magnitude of importance, and I'm certain that if you spend some time on this web site and suspend your disbelief, even for a few minutes, you will see how important a discovery this time capsule is. The best way you can help is to spread the word about this discovery, and open the eyes of your political representatives. If you have web sites of your own, please link to the WingMakers' site.
Dr. Anderson had warned me that the ACIO has an advanced version of a technology based on what he called remote viewing. As I understand it, remote viewing is the ability to ascertain the whereabouts of people through some sort of "psychic insight" by someone trained in this technology. I know this sounds far-fetched, but Dr. Anderson was insistent that they had this capability and that it was one of their most feared technologies by those within the ACIO. In effect, it was known to keep their personnel loyal. Unfortunately, this will force me to stay underground and remain very mobile over the next several months, so don't expect too much change to the web site.
Believe me, I know that this whole story may seem impossible, but I can only tell you that I've seen detailed drawings and photographs of the artifacts taken from the Ancient Arrow site, and these are most assuredly, to my eyes, not of this time or world. They're unlike anything I've ever seen. Either the WingMakers are real, or someone has gone to a lot of trouble to convince me otherwiseŠ and again, I'm a simple journalist without any ax to grind relative to secret government operations, ETs, time travel, or alien artifacts.
I'm not here to convert anyone. There is nothing to convert to. I simply want to disclose this material and let each individual absorb it as they choose. I will add additional documents and artifacts from the Ancient Arrow site when I feel it is safe to do so, but for now, there's enough material on this site to introduce anyone to the culture of the WingMakers.
I hope you take the time to immerse yourself in these materials. If you do, you may be surprised at the result.
Anne (not my real name)
Written October 23, 1998
*Special Note:* The above is a copy of the introduction page to the Ancient Arrow Project and ACIO on the original WingMakers website. Should you choose to explore the current WingMakers website at wingmakers.com, be aware that it has changed in many ways from its original form. The WingMakers story there has been seriously distorted to the point of being disinformation. For further information on how the website has been changed, click here.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-25 20:04:04Reaction Score: 0


man I don't even know where to start  so I'm gonna drop this here because Phillip Druzihinin just did this awesome synopsis of how all these weird threads of Tartary catastrophe and evil control entities , extraterrestrial maritime trade unions and their human minions etc..  all combine and I would ad I follow Yahshua of Nazareth. I probably cant be called a 'christian' Im like a lot of new followers of Yahshua who don't go to church and don't have a connection to mainstream religion . so here's Phillip,, ad Jesus/Yahshua and you basically have my world view


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-10-25 21:17:00Reaction Score: 2


That stuff I posted above is from this mysterious site I found years ago. WEIRDER because some other new agey types created a .com site based off of it but added more stuff. Which doesn't quite fit with the old. Very interesting!...
As far as belief systems or worldviews go... Maybe I should get myself one. Narrow down the possibilities and focus on some potential. Old fashioned but non traditional.

P.s. I believe everything and nothing. Simultaneously.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dianagDate: 2019-10-26 16:00:20Reaction Score: 1


I believe the Bible account of Creation and the bible is the word of GOD.  YHVH.  I have been listening to prophecy and studying prophecy for 20 years, prophecy makes up about 25 % of the Bible.

The prophecy which I believe is being fulfilled now is Ezekiel 38 and 39.  The alliances mentioned regarding the nations coming against Israel in the end times are being fulfilled now.

The Alliance 2020 project that is sponsored by Bill and Melinda Gates is going to make every person take a chip into their body to make sure they can be traced and tracked.  The Gates have spent 2.5 billion dollars testing their program in 3rd World countries for about 10 years by giving free vaccinations to people and testing to see how the chips are working.

They plan to implement this same program to the rest of the world soon.  There will probably be some sort of health scare that requires everyone to be vaccinated against a disease or virus.

ID2020 | Alliance & Governance


This is the Prophecy in the News channel on YouTube.
Starting at about minute 16 they start to set up the Israeli Defense Forces set up to protect Israel by Rafael Advanced Defense Systems weaponry.  I understand our own government is wanting/trying to obtain some of the systems for our ships in the area.

The onslaught of earthquakes, flooding and more weather related calamities is also a prophecy of what will occur in the end times of earth.


About 18 minutes of updates on events you may not be aware of or have not heard about.

About every month or so I receive a notice that I have to update my license/ID by November 2020.  If you don't you can't fly, drive, cross state lines and more.  It will be chipped with your personal data.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-26 17:57:09Reaction Score: 0


I follow prophecy as well . I can see we're really close to kingdom come our governments and education system and religious leaders and the militaries of the world are entirely corrupt.  From their point of view we who follow The Lord are the corrupt ones.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dianagDate: 2019-10-26 18:41:43Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> I follow prophecy as well . I can see we're really close to kingdom come our governments and education system and religious leaders and the militaries of the world are entirely corrupt.  From their point of view we who follow The Lord are the corrupt ones.


It says that they will call good evil and evil good at the end times.  We see that almost everyday through the news media.

They are trying in the mainstream media to sway peoples minds to a certain point of view and unfortunately it is working too well.  For a while longer we will have the ability to view alternative media points of view.  They are censoring Christian, Conservative, and views that don't suit their agenda on social media.  This happened to me, I was threatened with removal from Facebook and promptly removed myself and believe me it was difficult to do so.  I know I scoured the Facebook site for how to do so and looked on YouTube as well.  Did searches on at least 4 different search engines before finding some information that lead me to how to remove myself.  Then how to delete my content was another trial to find.  They probably are still archiving my input in storage.  I had them send me copies of the information they had before asking them to delete it from their site.

I believe the biggest conspiracy is that people don't recognize Satan's long range plan to deceive humanity.  His minions are hard at work to destroy us, AI, cloning, cults, power hungry politicians in every country, human trafficking, missing children, pedophiles, blood drinking, cannabalism and so much more is happening now.

Check some videos on Now You See TV, NYSTV on YouTube or FOJC Radio.  These guys come up with some of the wildest stuff, I don't believe everything they say, I use it as a springboard for some different Bible studies and always check out what they say eventually or try to do so.  Their videos are long and the intro's are too.  I listen and adjust my setting for the videos to 1.25 or 1.5. depending on who is speaking.  I do this on almost all videos to save me time.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-26 20:35:41Reaction Score: 1




dianag said:


> It says that they will call good evil and evil good at the end times.  We see that almost everyday through the news media.
> 
> They are trying in the mainstream media to sway peoples minds to a certain point of view and unfortunately it is working too well.  For a while longer we will have the ability to view alternative media points of view.  They are censoring Christian, Conservative, and views that don't suit their agenda on social media.  This happened to me, I was threatened with removal from Facebook and promptly removed myself and believe me it was difficult to do so.  I know I scoured the Facebook site for how to do so and looked on YouTube as well.  Did searches on at least 4 different search engines before finding some information that lead me to how to remove myself.  Then how to delete my content was another trial to find.  They probably are still archiving my input in storage.  I had them send me copies of the information they had before asking them to delete it from their site.
> 
> ...


I follow FOJC and NYSTV as well, while none of us have the whole picture I think they're on the right track most of the time.  I think what were looking at is  "the strong delusion" that's why everyone is going crazy believing climate change and going to Mars and Trump Cyrus and all that nonsense that never ends.  People cant even see the organ trafficking cannibalism elephant in the room. The world is currently managed by vampires,certain elites have started blood banks to get blood for life extension  Peter Theil  and here's Peter denying that he's a vampire! Im not a vampire I just need the blood of the young and innocent to stay alive  LOL!!! cant make this up! If you search the history of science as we know it, it all comes down to a bunch of alchemists around the late 16th early 17th century and they all have a history of channeling technology into this world from entities in a different  spiritual  reality. That's where this contamination comes from its actually sorcery and black magic ,straight up. Turns out  the greatest lie that Satan ever told is "oh it isn't  witchcraft its science!"  Its getting scary for kids trying to be kids with all the sexual confusion gender blurring but I think you might like this set of videos from  Transpocalypse Now  he did some really awesome research in these videos ,again I have researched all this myself and come to same conclusion we  have a big 'Queen" of Heaven, Virgin Mary ,Whore of Babylon  problem.  May  Yahweh bless  and Keep You


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dianagDate: 2019-10-26 20:47:35Reaction Score: 0


This is one of my favorites from NYSTV.  It says that Esau's clan took over Jerusalem from Israel or Judah and did it as a transvestite.  Thought you might like this one if you haven't already seen it.


They say many celebrities are getting blood transfusions from young men to keep their vitality and be youthful.  I saw somewhere, don't quote me on this, Nancy Pelosi is a partaker of this "therapy"


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-26 20:48:08Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Don't need tech necessarily. Unless it's sensory deprivation tanks or beds and sound and light related. More natural better.
> Mainly creating and holding space. No need to be crazy and rush in. Momo, Varjak Paw and the advice above of slowing down have all clarified that for me. I'm slow anyway.
> And then it's whatever limitations and boundaries people are willing to let go of. Open the doors, as it were. Unlearning and deprogramming.
> And the BIG challenge of respecting all wherever they're at. Can't force change or viewpoints. MANY are afraid of the personal responsibility that comes with embracing one's powers. Not blowing minds or realities. Principle #2 of WingMakers. Took me awhile to get it. We've all got problems wanting to influence one another or change minds. Not our problem. Everybody has to do their own time.
> I find limiting belief systems cute, like make believe. But horribly outdated. If they were ever en vogue...


tech is making us stupid  I work for a large retail chain and I see people everyday that cant even read let alone see past their little daily routine to look at the various mismatches between what big tech promises compared to what it delivers.



dianag said:


> This is one of my favorites from NYSTV.  It says that Esau's clan took over Jerusalem from Israel or Judah and did it as a transvestite.  Thought you might like this one if you haven't already seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> They say many celebrities are getting blood transfusions from young men to keep their vitality and be youthful.  I saw somewhere, don't quote me on this, Nancy Pelosi is a partaker of this "therapy"


Interesting  there's  a account in Genesis 38 about Judah's sons marrying a woman but not consummating the marriage instead 'spilling their seed on the ground" God judges them with death for this, turns out I recently found out that that is a  ritualistic sex practice  from a kind Tantric philosophy  kind of cult  that believes withholding orgasm is the key to spiritual power,so that's is in line with transgender-ism/ goddess worship. I think the whole Nimrod became a mighty hunter and he rebelled against the Lord  thing is Nimrod went transgender. Just because of the sex practices that came about during that time. He is sometimes said to be Gilgamesh and Gilgamesh was a great oppressor of his people and they prayed for the Gods to help .them Gilgamesh was so tyrannical that  they made a partner for him "Enkidu" so Enkidu became his companion /lover.   Sometimes when I read these ancient texts I puke in my mouth a little bit.  I can believe the Pelosi thing


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dianagDate: 2019-10-26 22:08:01Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> I follow FOJC and NYSTV as well, while none of us have the whole picture I think they're on the right track most of the time.  I think what were looking at is  "the strong delusion" that's why everyone is going crazy believing climate change and going to Mars and Trump Cyrus and all that nonsense that never ends.  People cant even see the organ trafficking cannibalism elephant in the room. The world is currently managed by vampires,certain elites have started blood banks to get blood for life extension  Peter Theil  and here's Peter denying that he's a vampire! Im not a vampire I just need the blood of the young and innocent to stay alive  LOL!!! cant make this up! If you search the history of science as we know it, it all comes down to a bunch of alchemists around the late 16th early 17th century and they all have a history of channeling technology into this world from entities in a different  spiritual  reality. That's where this contamination comes from its actually sorcery and black magic ,straight up. Turns out  the greatest lie that Satan ever told is "oh it isn't  witchcraft its science!"  Its getting scary for kids trying to be kids with all the sexual confusion gender blurring but I think you might like this set of videos from  Transpocalypse Now  he did some really awesome research in these videos ,again I have researched all this myself and come to same conclusion we  have a big 'Queen" of Heaven, Virgin Mary ,Whore of Babylon  problem.  May  Yahweh bless  and Keep You


I watched parts 1 and 2 of the videos.  There are many celebrities and a couple of the Presidents wives who looked rather masculine to me.  He showed many others who are transgender individuals as well.  The symbols exposed the Star of David symbol for what it represents and who is using it and its meaning to tinsel town.  All I can say is WOW WOW WOW.  

Finding out you live in 'TRANSYLVANIA'  is really eye opening and explains many things I was suspicious about.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-26 22:31:42Reaction Score: 1




dianag said:


> I watched parts 1 and 2 of the videos.  There are many celebrities and a couple of the Presidents wives who looked rather masculine to me.  He showed many others who are transgender individuals as well.  The symbols exposed the Star of David symbol for what it represents and who is using it and its meaning to tinsel town.  All I can say is WOW WOW WOW.
> 
> Finding out you live in 'TRANSYLVANIA'  is really eye opening and explains many things I was suspicious about.


I read the Sumerian Texts  its all about these insane ancients Gods, one of which is Inana that Transpocalyse is talking about . I read her hymns and narratives and she even says the five I wills that comes straight out of the Sumerian Inana texts.  Inana is such a pain in the ass even the other Gods cant stand "her" she tries to take over the underworld and her sister who is queen of the underworld  judges her, and kills  her for 'pride" 





> *Isaiah 14:13-15 King James Version (KJV)*
> 13 For thou hast said in thine heart, I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God: I will sit also upon the mount of the congregation, in the sides of the north:
> 
> 14 I will ascend above the heights of the clouds; I will be like the most High.
> ...


< starting to sound familiar? Whore of Babylon =Inana transgender individual battle Goddess=Satan  and the elites know it


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-10-26 22:52:31Reaction Score: 1




dianag said:


> About every month or so I receive a notice that I have to update my license/ID by November 2020.  If you don't you can't fly, drive, cross state lines and more.  It will be chipped with your personal data.


There is no push stronger at the moment than to get a RealID.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-10-26 22:59:54Reaction Score: 1




anotherlayer said:


> There is no push stronger at the moment than to get a RealID.


They want you physically connected to a device that's why all these smart watches and fit bits and Elon Musk wants you to get neural lace!! Da Fug?? Neural Link my Aunt fanny  but they aren't mad scientists, oh no its just evolution!!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dianagDate: 2019-10-27 12:35:11Reaction Score: 1


Real ID and all the people that use Alexa and their Smart phones to ask questions and get directions or whatever are helping AI to track and manipulate the masses even more.  Big Brother is watching and listening or a better name is the "Big Bad Wolf".


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-11-01 03:05:29Reaction Score: 1


I see AI and high tech in a very positive light, so much so that I see it providing crucial help in global consciousness evolution. I also speak from personal awakening experience.

This is the basic premise:



Starmonkey said:


> P.s. I believe everything and nothing. Simultaneously.


Essentially, what this means is that we can choose how we see things, and that's what will be reflected back to us. Also, the more you think about something, the bigger it gets (positive or negative). Honestly, try it out, see something positive in absolutely everything you encounter on a daily basis, and life will become so much better. Again, speaking from personal experience.

Is the glass half full or half empty? It's always full when you look at it from above.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-05 15:33:29Reaction Score: 1




	Post automatically merged: 11/5/19

Whoops, not that one. Here ya go...


	Post automatically merged: 11/5/19

Some good old FUN before I begin. I TOTALLY believe what I wrote about EVIL in some post or other that's gone off topic... I actually know which one, but who cares?
Since the masses are NOT going to try to go without it, I'll refer to another rumor I've heard flitting about for quite some time.
If we can't get our shit TOGETHER, then we're no longer of benefit to one another. Some are holding themselves back or being held back to try and assist their dirt grubbing brethren, but...
A separation of worlds. Been done before, but this scale is quite large and SHIFTY. Some are ready to move on to the next scenario, most aren't. Damn, this place is really bringing the whole thing DOWN. Can't be allowed to get any LOWER.
Usually, some numbers moving on causes others to rise up and fill the gaps. Hope so. Gonna be pickin up speed...

	Post automatically merged: 11/23/19

This seems the place...
Just curious what others really think AWAKENING means.
And whether anyone considers themselves AWAKE or still waking up.
I think there's an interesting path OUT of the maze if we really dig into the implications of...

	Post automatically merged: 11/25/19

I think with the "old" to the "NWO", they also slowly took FUN off the menu.
Those gigantic old buildings are obviously ballrooms and places for music and the arts. I guess dance parties were gettin out of hand (again).
All of our old entertainment used to have music and singing and dancing. We've tended toward the couches and recliners...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: twigpinDate: 2019-12-25 06:47:09Reaction Score: 1




WarningGuy said:


> I also want to say it was only a few hours ago that the last missing pieces came together for me after watching this.


Hey, I think you found it!  That's the reason for the organs!  The organs were the defense and the antennae transmitted the positive energies out like a forcefield for the area.  This is the positive use of frequency on a defensive level.  This is why ancient peoples sang hymns, no matter their religion, it was the musical frequencies along with the intent of those gathered.  And that boys and girls explains why the destruction of all these "old buildings" with the beautiful spires and the decimation of the organ instrument to only a limited number used just on Sundays and by less and less churches.  And that gives even more credence to the biblical story of Saul needing David to play his harp to calm his troubled soul.  Excellent, thank you for posting that vid, it was the stuff at the end that did it.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: twigpinDate: 2019-12-25 06:54:53Reaction Score: 1




GroundhogLfe said:


> Painting brought me to a state where I did not need to think about anything, just be on the flow there and let things come out. After an intense work of purification on the body and mind I was able to rid my brain from constant overanalyzing any kind of threats, I was able to overcome my state of fear and at one point I also noticed that there were no chemtrails, but clear skies etc.


That is really amazing.  This is proof, you created your own reality at least in some part by getting aligned with your inner Isness.  And when one considers how much disruptive noise is around us all the time and you still did it.


Searching said:


> I'm glad you've had success opening people's eyes. I haven't. I have come to the conclusion that _they literally are not seeing the same thing I am_. I mean, how can I know what they see?
> 
> I think a person's frequency has everything to do with it.


I have noticed this in myself.  People can do a vid of something saying it's completely there (whatever it is) and I can't see a thing.  Had pretty much considered this was a talent based on the individual, like clairvoyance or seeing auras and stuff.  Credo Mutawa a long time ago said that when he was little, his mother refused to let him have the vaccinations other children had (because he was slated to be a great  shaman, in fact he is the last full Zulu sangoma on earth).  She took hot rice and made the mark on his arm instead to fake it.  The point was understood later when he realized he could see UFO's and aliens that other children could not, even when right before them.  I think it is part of the same problem here with dumbing us down with food/air/water chemicals and also Rx and shots as we are more open to these ideas in the first place and reinforced with movies, games, wi-fi, logo symbols, careful edu-indoctrination for 12 years, plus another 30 at corporations.
I have heard some vid-makers bemoan the problem that they have seen stuff and had a friend or relative right next to them at the time who could not see it, even when obvious.  So yeah, I agree, between that issue and just individual frequency level alone affects the ability to see and no telling what else.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SasararaDate: 2019-12-26 02:59:27Reaction Score: 1


Maybe we are a star in the sky. When we are born our light/energy from our star enters our earth vessel. Sometimes I believe we are here to create light.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: twigpinDate: 2019-12-27 05:14:23Reaction Score: 1


Something else reminded me today about these same buildings that they had the face of Mercury on them. Communication.  The organ music could also be a form of sending messages/energies or even opening portals.  Well I did see that vid on YT about someone using a tone to open a black dot portal which freaked them out (me too) so it didn't get past marble size.  I want a pleasant future, in trying to watch some on-point vids last night, they plain just made my heart chakra hurt.  Maybe that is where THEY want us to be/go, but we all deserve better, a more peaceful easy going existence.  Will it do us all any good to always be on the attack/defensive?  Or will that just pull is down to a lower reality just where they want to keep us?  I prefer otherwise.  Yes I have my suspicions, distrusts, fears, bad life experiences.  Tired of all that.  Ready for good things.  It is this war within all of us - those that don't want to change vs the need to change and get better.  Improving the status quo is not the good change I am talking about as that will never change due to it's nature.  I think Rumi was right, it's the heart.  And too many think what's outside is outside, it really isn't.  And that will be the cause of so much contention in itself and the thing that will keep us dragging as a collective.  I am probably off topic and need to get of the soapbox.


----------



## Nostradennis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NostradennisDate: 2020-02-08 14:27:11Reaction Score: 2


petri dish, a flat earth microcosm, where _"colonies"_ and _"cultures"_ are put to a test


flat earth, a petri dish macrocosm, where _"colonies"_ and _"cultures"_ are put to a test


....in the beginning was the Word (?) > Earth = good > rebellion/sin > Earth = good/evil > greater rebellion/greater sin > Earth = evil >  RESET  >...rinse/repeat...>  O.T. > N.T. > Judgement (free will/choice) = good or evil / Judge = Word made Flesh of Scripture (supernatural/faith) or Lost Word of Freemasonry (natural/science) ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WobblegongDate: 2020-02-13 00:38:14Reaction Score: 1


How goes it boys?! Just wanted to see what everyone was reading currently. I’m in the middle of Blavatsky volumes, interesting read. Also, have any expanded or changed your current perception? I keep coming across references to the Tartars like in the other thread which makes me wonder how they’re tied to truth. Hope you all are enjoying the story of this time-space, it’s accelerating and I couldn’t be more excited.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TheBigKimJonDate: 2020-02-14 07:37:32Reaction Score: 0




Andromeda said:


> I think we came here from our dreams to sort out reality. Some knows this or are at least sensing something is wrong with our reality and yet they still fail to question the state of our consensus reality and remain comfortable with their lives.
> 
> It took some time before I started remembering all my dreams. As a kid and up until graduation of senior high school I didn't have any dreams at all. It was first after getting in touch with nature by gazing at the sun and the stars, changing my whole diet to vegan and alkaline, I started dreaming again. Then after that I figured out we've been all lied to by our teachers after researching ancient civilizations on internet.
> 
> Yes, pushamaku, we are trapped here. Those who have wiped our memories are conspiring against all human life. The movie "The Hunger Games" depicts what western civilization really has become. They make the rules only to keep us divided! Humanity is not in charge.


Hey my guy I have been thinking and researching a bit about vegan and alkaline diets and it’s something I’m very interested in, any chance we could talk about it? Would be great to learn about the benefits from someone with first hand perspective.


KorbenDallas said:


> Or it could be just a lightbulb.


Completely agree


PrimalRed said:


> My worldview: The more pieces of the puzzle I put together, the less I know about anything.
> 
> Here is what I'd _like_ to believe: this is all just one big game that God is playing, like a video game turned to super hard difficulty level, just for the sake of playing. We are all characters being played by God and one day the game will end, we will realize it was all just for fun and everything will be "okay". I'd like to believe this because I refuse to concede that Infinite consciousness or whatever God is could be so clumsy and powerless as to get itself in as deep a pile of shit as we find ourselves. I have no direct evidence for this theory though, aside from some psychedelic experiences which don't count because they are in and of themselves part of the game, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


So much of what you said resonates with my beliefs about what this world is, it’s like a puzzle you can never finish, every time you find a new piece that seems to fit, you lose another piece.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AndromedaDate: 2020-02-14 12:28:29Reaction Score: 0




TheBigKimJon said:


> Hey my guy I have been thinking and researching a bit about vegan and alkaline diets and it’s something I’m very interested in, any chance we could talk about it? Would be great to learn about the benefits from someone with first hand perspective.
> 
> Completely agree
> 
> So much of what you said resonates with my beliefs about what this world is, it’s like a puzzle you can never finish, every time you find a new piece that seems to fit, you lose another piece.


Dont have much time for talk! Think and feel with your body and you will find a diet that fits your requirements and needs

And be kind to your surroundings.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-14 12:40:15Reaction Score: 0


You cannot become what you already are.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PeppermintDate: 2020-02-15 17:00:52Reaction Score: 0


My world view is a computerized type of simulation and ready to get the hell out


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2020-02-15 22:45:23Reaction Score: 1


We are a slave race created to mine for our overlords. We are part pig, part primate and part overlord genetics. We were supposed to be destroyed after the overlords were done but some of them felt bad for us and decided to stay behind and guide us along. This caused a disagreement between the overlords and a war ensued. The side that felt bad for us and decided to teach us won and have been here with us all along either living under the oceans or underground . The moon is artificial and was placed here by the overlords while terraforming the Earth.


----------



## Sovereine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SovereineDate: 2020-03-04 11:15:50Reaction Score: 6


I was so excited when I saw this thread title that I had to jump in before reading everyone's posts, but I will return to read them. 

My worldview has in recent years been shaped by the tales of Anastasia in the Ringing Cedars series by Vladimir Megre. Among many wondrous things, she tells of the origins of Man and the original loving relationships Man had with the animals and plants and all the living world.

The fall came with the advent of the priests in the time of a very ancient Egypt. The priests sought to control the people in a bid to win God's attention and force him to communicate with them. They found ways to spell reality so that the people forgot their autonomy, their power. Cities and government arose as kingdoms & princedoms arose, goaded and guided by priests and their ulterior motives.  Before this, humans lived in their own family domains, affiliations of generations tending the land, planting gardens and forests of gardens, digging ponds, capturing water, treating everything in creation as a gift and a helping tool whose function it is our directive, gift and joy to discover! life was so satisfying, so healthy, so creative-  that the priests reasoned surely, by manipulating away Man's divinely given, inalienable rights to freely llive and tend a piece of earth for their family's health & happiness, God would speak to them. 

The priests have continued down the generations, changing form and name, but not function. 

 Until Now.   Anastasia essentially passed through the zone, crossed the threshold of complete Self-Realization, as I interpret it. And by doing so, in a Christ-story like way, makes it possible for the whole world to claim their innate power and recall the loving and reciprocal relationships with Nature with which their innate Beings were bestowed.

Long story short, we are here on this site because we question the official narratives and we encourage intuitional imagination: those characteristics makes us open to possibilities.  I say, considering all that was possible in the past: buildings and works of art & craftsmanship of great beauty, understandings of the cosmos,  atmospheric energy, sound/ vibration technology and so much more. let us seek to cultivate it again.

My world view is: we are more powerful and creative than we've been taught. Reality is a manifestation / interpretation  of frequency/ vibration.

The world was created to be a loving giving garden of delight.  The development of cities weakened our deep connection with Nature and that has gotten even weaker with the rise of the PetroPlastic Age. The dysfunction we see in societies of violence and mental illness and physical ailments all have to do with this. 

We allow people, hiding behind the mask of the corporations, to make things whose production causes pollution, whose existence causes pollution and whose end-life causes pollution.

Waste, which does not exist in nature, is the very indicator of our dysfunction. When we change that as an option in the design of our systems, we will see cascading beneficial side-effects for people and planet.  

My world-view is this. We are powerful questioners and thinkers and imaginers and knowers of our sovereignty and right to well-being. 

We can change our wasteful ways. Nature is already figuring out bacteria and fungus that break down petroproducts. Pillbugs are sequestering heavy metals. Plants are sequestering them too. Especially in wetlands, natural and constructed.  We need to help our microflora and fauna do their job, which is how they function. Encourage life of all kinds and life of all kinds will help us in return,

Wasters wil be held accountable and given the opportunity to regenerate degraded natural and social ecosystems. New economies will flourish based on biocompatibility : all products are compostable, safely burnable or able to be reconfigured in new ways without harm to the system. The rights of all things are considered. Judgment will be not old paradigm punishment but the opportunity to make things better.

Death is part of the cycle. Life continues. There is so much good to imagine! Things can get very much better.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-03-04 11:41:39Reaction Score: 1




Japod said:


> We are a slave race created to mine for our overlords. We are part pig, part primate and part overlord genetics. We were supposed to be destroyed after the overlords were done but some of them felt bad for us and decided to stay behind and guide us along. This caused a disagreement between the overlords and a war ensued. The side that felt bad for us and decided to teach us won and have been here with us all along either living under the oceans or underground . The moon is artificial and was placed here by the overlords while terraforming the Earth.


Do you have evidence for any of that? Btw, I'm Rh negative so no monkey business with my DNA.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-03-04 17:58:28Reaction Score: 2


1.  Our history is not nearly as old as we are led to believe.  3600 years or so, maybe more but I could be wrong.  
2.  We don't live on a spinning ball.  The rest is up for debate to me.  
3.  I believe that there is a hard, fast barrier above and possibly around us that keeps air pressure here the way it is.  
4.  The time of Jesus Christ and  end times that are spoken of in the Bible, revelation, all that stuff have already happened, but much more recently than we are led to believe.  We are living in the 1000 years after The Dragon, Satan, the devil, etc, was released where it gets its say.  
5.  There are some bad things running our place of existence, but they HAVE TO GIVE US A CHOICE to do good and live good lives, or choose evil.  It's a test. 

This is just the stuff that seems most true to me based on things that I have found while in a period of my life of seeking the truth and asking for discernment.  I'm not sure what to believe anymore, other than that NASA is a fraud, and that God Exists and wants us to be happy, and the Bible is truthful.  

I certainly hope to find the absolute truth someday, but won't hold my breath.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JapodDate: 2020-03-05 18:45:26Reaction Score: 0




whitewave said:


> Do you have evidence for any of that? Btw, I'm Rh negative so no monkey business with my DNA.


Macroevolution.net - Biology, hybrids, human origins and more
Monkey and Human Rh factors are not similar at all, the only thing they share is the name so I dont get what you mean by "no monkey business with my DNA"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NovaFeedbackDate: 2020-03-05 19:06:31Reaction Score: 1




DanfromMN said:


> 1.  Our history is not nearly as old as we are led to believe.  3600 years or so, maybe more but I could be wrong.
> 2.  We don't live on a spinning ball.  The rest is up for debate to me.
> 3.  I believe that there is a hard, fast barrier above and possibly around us that keeps air pressure here the way it is.
> 4.  The time of Jesus Christ and  end times that are spoken of in the Bible, revelation, all that stuff have already happened, but much more recently than we are led to believe.  We are living in the 1000 years after The Dragon, Satan, the devil, etc, was released where it gets its say.
> ...


Do you know why TPTB wants to destroy christianity?

Because of its teachings. Basically, do no harm, love your neighbour, be true and look for truth, don't let a man fool you, beware of evil and evil-doers, and finally beware of those who say they are j3ws, but are from the sin-a-go(go)gue of satan, i.e. TPTB satanic elite, that hides behind different races, religions, nationality etc. (let's call 'em the phoenicians).

Imagine the world following these rules. No hate, no war (no people willing to fight THEIR wars), no indoctrination, virtually no evil, just peace, truth and love. A nightmare for TPTB.

That's not because Jesus is gonna save us, if we just believe in him.

Jesus is the way -> follow his teachings -> be a good man -> no place for psychopathic sociopathic narcissists.

They are pushing all the wrong things and polluting our minds and lives. They are making us in their image. Too easy that way.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthemOfChaoDate: 2020-03-05 19:43:12Reaction Score: 8


My worldview. Complicated question but I'll do my best to give substance to the thoughts in my mind. 

History is a lie. That much is obvious. 
We don't truly know much factual. I was raised with a Native American peace elder from the Leni Lenape tribe of the Delaware Indians. He taught me to question everything but to trust the natural laws. 
He used to tell me that for every problem there's a solution nearby, it's a natural law. You simply have to know how to find and then utilize the solution. 

I strongly feel that every one of us here is a part of the solution to the problems we face today. We're here for a reason. We could have been born at any time through history, could have been anyone, and this is who we are. Question becomes whether enough of us can dedicate ourselves to being the solution rather then supporting the problem. My entire life I've been told to quit, to give up, to stop fighting everything, and I simply can't. 

When everything is going well in life I'm not the kind of guy that's happy, because I know it's a bandaid and an illusion. I see the enemy. I see his constructs and his systems. But I know a fact that while I may not know his face, I may not know all the truth behind his lies, that there's a reason he hides. There's a reason I'm here and it's to fight in the cosmic/spiritual war we see unfolding around us. I've witnessed the power of the natural laws and seen that no matter how hopeless a situation seems there is ALWAYS a way to win. 

That's my world view. I follow that gut feeling that causes you to stop your car and help someone on the side of the road, to stop and talk to that homeless gentlemen begging for change, the addicts shooting up behind the grocery store, every experience I absorb is lessons I learned without having to walk down that dark road to learn them. They're all just pieces of a puzzle that desperately need solving and I intend to do so. Whatever the cost I walk into the fires with a smile on my face and a stalwart heart. 

I see so many people who are just lacking hope. They've given up to the system and can't fight anymore. But if everyone was willing to fight, the fight would be over. That's why the system beats you down from day 1. Feeds you chemicals that warp your mind and slow you down, junk lessons in school to stunt your growth. I don't know the truth of this world. But I don't need it to see the lies.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-03-05 21:08:01Reaction Score: 0




NovaFeedback said:


> Do you know why TPTB wants to destroy christianity?
> 
> Because of its teachings. Basically, do no harm, love your neighbour, be true and look for truth, don't let a man fool you, beware of evil and evil-doers, and finally beware of those who say they are j3ws, but are from the sin-a-go(go)gue of satan, i.e. TPTB satanic elite, that hides behind different races, religions, nationality etc. (let's call 'em the phoenicians).
> 
> ...


It all makes sense to ME.  nicely said.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-03-06 15:46:23Reaction Score: 1


To _@AnthemOfChao_: Me: waves of goose bumps strike my upper body and I am battling watery eyes. Thanks for truth.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-06 16:23:20Reaction Score: 1




AnthemOfChao said:


> My worldview. Complicated question but I'll do my best to give substance to the thoughts in my mind.
> 
> History is a lie. That much is obvious.
> We don't truly know much factual. I was raised with a Native American peace elder from the Leni Lenape tribe of the Delaware Indians. He taught me to question everything but to trust the natural laws.
> ...


Here's this tireless and timeless old anthem

Anyone know where the quotes at the end come from without cheating? The video kind of gives it away...
Heads are gonna roll. AGAIN?!
Love this channel. He's been focusing on solutions rather than problems. If there's anyone interested in that process.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: AnthemOfChaoDate: 2020-03-06 21:23:51Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Here's this tireless and timeless old anthem
> Anyone know where the quotes at the end come from without cheating? The video kind of gives it away...
> Heads are gonna roll. AGAIN?!
> Love this channel. He's been focusing on solutions rather than problems. If there's anyone interested in that process.


I'll definitely give it a look over. I think quite a bit of the truth is hidden in our media, as per natural laws I think the truth has to be accessible in some form. It doesn't have to be obvious or labeled as the truth, but accessible. Otherwise the natural dynamic will force it to the front and destroy the deception.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-03-26 00:55:10Reaction Score: 0




Red Bird said:


> Here’s a good example of history being rewritten lately.
> I love this video and gives a lighter side to sort of a dark subject.


Thanks to whoever Liked this. Watching it again made me feel better in weird world.
This long lost historical video is a good one too. 



or exquisite


----------



## Dzharo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DzharoDate: 2020-03-26 08:05:16Reaction Score: 2


My world view –  I do not believe we have had visitors from other planets and I do not believe we ourselves will ever experience instellar travel. I believe we are living in a dimension which is very close to many other dimensions and sometimes – rarely – there is a rupture of one dimension into another giving many people experiences they cannot explain, or which they call hallucinations, or imagination.

Gods, goddesses, angels and devils are creatures come not from heaven or Nibiru, but from another dimension. They educated the ancient Sumerians like we try to teach monkeys how to speak, got involved in stuff, interfered where they shouldn't have, started fighting amongst themselves, did enormous damage, and eventually went back to where they came from and closed the door after themselves. Or maybe they all died because they had broken some cosmic law and their dimension closed in on itself.  Because they have never reappeared.

UFOs come from another dimension, not from our future or from outer space.  Whatever they are they have developed in a different way to us. Our world is just part of their flightpath.  They may not even be aware of us, or they may be curious and pick up a few of us to see how we work.

Sometimes the time dimension is breached and briefly we see people like us but from another era. Always from the past.  Never from the future. We call these breaches _seeing ghosts._  Sometimes the _ghost_ will see us then we both look amazed at each other but more often than not the _ghost_ is simply a repetition over and over of a short but highly charged occurrence which has become _stuck_ in a small area and of which very few people are ever aware.  There is really nothing there except a psychic echo.

I believe that whiff of perfume from nowhere which makes you lift and turn your head, or that feeling of deja vu, is a breach in your personal dimension.  It only has something to do with you inasmuch as you are one who is acutely receptive to such experiences.

There is one type of very ancient dimension – millennia old – it contains creatures which are not human, not visible, and which are very frightening. They are usually limited to a specific area which has a reputation for inspiring feelings of terror and panic and which people avoid. I am not talking about dinosaurs or such.  These creatures were before the dinosaur. I think they sense us and are curious about us but much in the same way as a scientist watches bacteria under a microscope. They have no feelings. I suspect the inhabitants of this dimension are the archons the gnostics warned about.

There is no heaven or hell.  There is no god.  There is no afterlife.  There is no reincarnation.   There is no help.
We are here on our own and we should stop snivelling and being cruel and destructive.
The world is an achingly beautiful place and everyone of us is responsible for taking care of it.
That is my view.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BalibrewDate: 2020-03-26 10:29:29Reaction Score: 0




Ice Nine said:


> I totally agree with that, the moon was brought in for some reason, I speculate to control tides, but the jury seems to be out as to whether the Moon does influence the tides. And it could be an out-post, probably one of the worst assignments in the Universe sitting on the Moon keeping and eye on us.


Dont forget the sheer lunacy on the full and new moon! Now why does it do that?



Andromeda said:


> The moon is not native to our solar system, hence they are still here!


 This is a fascinating  video lecture  about the strangeness of the moon by Nick Kollerstrom the author of "Terror on the Tube" a book & video exposing the london Tube bomb False Flag



Dzharo said:


> My world view –  I do not believe we have had visitors from other planets and I do not believe we ourselves will ever experience instellar travel. I believe we are living in a dimension which is very close to many other dimensions and sometimes – rarely – there is a rupture of one dimension into another giving many people experiences they cannot explain, or which they call hallucinations, or imagination.
> 
> Gods, goddesses, angels and devils are creatures come not from heaven or Nibiru, but from another dimension. They educated the ancient Sumerians like we try to teach monkeys how to speak, got involved in stuff, interfered where they shouldn't have, started fighting amongst themselves, did enormous damage, and eventually went back to where they came from and closed the door after themselves. Or maybe they all died because they had broken some cosmic law and their dimension closed in on itself.  Because they have never reappeared.
> 
> ...


I think you may be in for a bit of a shock when you pass on


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-26 13:38:25Reaction Score: 0


----------



## Dzharo (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DzharoDate: 2020-03-26 17:56:59Reaction Score: 0




Balibrew said:


> Dont forget the sheer lunacy on the full and new moon! Now why does it do that?
> 
> This is a fascinating  video lecture  about the strangeness of the moon by Nick Kollerstrom the author of "Terror on the Tube" a book & video exposing the london Tube bomb False Flag
> 
> ...


One of us will be.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-05-04 19:50:51Reaction Score: 1


My basic worldview is that nothing is as it seems and everything should be questioned.  

I discovered, just today, that the city I live in experienced some kind of crazy fire right around the same time other cities went up in flames.  My own family tree has the thumbprint of manipulation on it, as well.


----------



## Bunnyman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BunnymanDate: 2020-05-05 03:48:07Reaction Score: 1




igneous said:


> My own family tree has the thumbprint of manipulation on it, as well.


That is one of those seemingly elusive things in our (faked) history that is hard to put a finger on for many. Please enlighten us on your findings of family trees manipulation evidence if you don't mind.


----------



## igneous (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: igneousDate: 2020-05-05 11:37:15Reaction Score: 3




Bunnyman said:


> That is one of those seemingly elusive things in our (faked) history that is hard to put a finger on for many. Please enlighten us on your findings of family trees manipulation evidence if you don't mind.


Good Morning!  I am not yet articulating well but I wanted to answer your question swiftly (when I become more alert I will add to it).  

I don't know that it is "evidence" so much as it is the total lack of any information.  My family has been thick as ticks in this town (my hometown) since the early 1700's.  And yet there's a big blank spot (on both sides) right after the Civil War, even though I can pick up a history book on the area and say to myself, yep that's my cousin, that's my cousin . . . but only cousins - no direct brethren.  

The trail picks back up again when my great grandpa comes back from out west with an Indian Bride.  And now the family line has gone from almost royalty to one of outcasts and thieves, even though less than a generation has transpired.   Also, everyone pretty much went mentally ill or became an alcoholic.  Great grandpa jumped in front of a train, great grandma did, too (ON BOTH SIDES - that's 4 people who jumped in front of trains).  

And here I am, with a massive headache, trying not to sound like a tool.  Am so incredibly impressed with this site and the quality of discussion.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-05-08 06:26:17Reaction Score: 7


My world view is in flux. I don't think we have so much a stolen history, rather we never had an honest history in the first place. We are just waking up to that. Bits and pieces. Trying to put together a puzzle without knowing which pieces belong and which don't, nor how they could possibly fit together. We don't even know the puzzles shape! Is it round, is it square? Is it flat?  Do we live inside or out? I think we are all seeing the world in a new light thanks to international internet discourse, via sites like this one. So thank you stolenhistory.org. Here is my understanding so far...

Since the 1500's, most of the world has been relocated. Some voluntary, most probably not. Few people live in their ancestral homeland. And we see that in abundance around the world even today. People are being relocated against their will as we speak. I do think this was/is by intent. Separate us from our spiritual ancestry and possibly our creators as well. Like many, if not most, my family history gets weird in the 1800's and early 1900's. Name changes, migration, lost contact, etc. And few records to research. Black people and native Americans have known for a long time their history was stolen from them. We are just finding out. We need to thank them for being patient with us palefaces.

They gave us new names, a false history, and told us to be proud of who we are. Did you ever wonder why so many people have surnames that mean "son of" ~ Johnson, Jackson, Peterson, etc? Or names about occupations like Plummer, Mason, or Farmer? It seems to have only happened once per family and then never again. And it happened all around the world and in many different cultures and probably during the 1800's mostly.

My family name translates from Russian into basically "son of bean." We were farmers. So we were identified by name with our crop? What if my dad grew beans but I decided to grow potatoes? Why didn't my son become "son of potato?" Maybe that's a good thing! But it seems to me like it's something that would only happen when there is major movement and change in world society. Basically, involuntary relocation.

Many of my relatives have different spellings to the same last name. It happened because the people working the immigration station couldn't translate Russian to English, so we all got different spellings. I'm sure there are many people around the world that can say that. What is weird to me is why we never corrected that mistake. We actually let it separate our family in a way. Maybe that is the goal?

As soon as we are old enough to go to school we hear stuff like this; "unlike the rest of the world, we are free! The government is by the people and for the people! We have a dream for everyone!"
Who wouldn't fall for that? I did.
I'll bet damn near every country tells that stuff to their subjects. Probably always have.

I think there is plenty of evidence to doubt the accepted scientific narrative on cosmogony. Most, if not all of it, is looking like fantasy to me. I do not believe the earth is spinning around in space. In fact, I don't think it's moving at all. That is until we have an earthquake. It certainly moves then! There is plenty of scientific evidence to cast serious doubt, if not downright disprove their pet theory of heliocentrism, the big bang, and a spinning earth.

After studying various books, ancient maps, artwork, construction, etc. from the past, I have come to the conclusion that we were put here to mine the earth and move those goods to our bosses, who gave it to our owners who lived off-site. But there was a great cataclysm which freed us from our former owners. Once it was realized we could travel freely, we sailed around the world, probably using their old wooden ships and maps, and discovered that everyone else was set free too. Unfortunately that freedom was never realized for most humans as the bosses who lived in the castles, which were everywhere around the world, just stepped up and pretended to be our owners all along. The kings and queens of yesterday. "Appointed by God." But probably just left behind when the world froze over and we were cut off from their secret bosses. We did have in that era and are apparently still in a mini ice age. I think there is much evidence to support a world freeze catastrophe. Possibly with the poles freezing over. Greenland too.

Soon they began fighting over who gets to control what part of the world. They passed on old books and technology to be studied and back-engineered by selected individuals. This became our industrial revolution. War after war ensued. America hasn't had a single year without war since at least 1953! Now it has evolved into corporations fighting for control of the worlds resources. Countries? That's just to keep the people fenced in. The people that run this world have homes in many countries. They can travel freely. We can't. We have to get permission. We have to follow so many laws, not a single attorney in America can possibly know them all. In fact, they need teams of researchers to do that work for them when they have an important case to prepare.
Our leaders have diplomatic immunity, worldwide. Basically, they don't have laws they must follow. But we have to follow them as there is "no excuse for ignorance of the law!"
I can go on and on...

But now it seems the world is thawing out and the climate returning to a warmer norm from the past. Greenland is melting. The north sea ice is melting. Our leaders from around the world have been flocking to Antarctica for unknown reasons. They'll do just about anything to stop the ice from melting. Who told them ice is supposed to be there in the first place? There is no mention of ice in old books, cultural mythologies or religions that I'm aware of. And there is no polar ice on old maps! Core samples only tell us what our scientific paradigm lets them.

President Trump wants to buy Greenland!

It looks to me like our current owners are afraid the old bosses are coming back to take what is theirs.

I wonder if they'll like what we did to the world in their absence?


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-05-08 06:57:59Reaction Score: 1




ripvanwillie said:


> They gave us new names, a false history, and told us to be proud of who we are. Did you ever wonder why so many people have surnames that mean "son of" ~ Johnson, Jackson, Peterson, etc? Or names about occupations like Plummer, Mason, or Farmer? It seems to have only happened once per family and then never again. And it happened all around the world and in many different cultures and probably during the 1800's mostly.
> 
> My family name translates from Russian into basically "son of bean." We were farmers. So we were identified by name with our crop? What if my dad grew beans but I decided to grow potatoes? Why didn't my son become "son of potato?" Maybe that's a good thing! But it seems to me like it's something that would only happen when there is major movement and change in world society. Basically, involuntary relocation.


My ancestor's family surnames translate to "warrior" and "weaver". They lived in Prussia in the 19th Century, and they had to flee from the Russians during the 20th. Who knows where they came from before they had arrived in Prussia.

There were multiple Weaver Uprisings in Silesia, of which my ancestors were probably part of one way or another:

The Silesian weavers’ uprising of 1793 was a spontaneous revolt of peasant weavers, which was subsequently joined by the broad peasant masses. It took place in March and April in the mountainous districts of Silesia, which at the time belonged to Prussia. The uprising, which began on March 23 in the city of Schömberg, developed into a struggle against the Prussian feudal serf system and involved almost 20,000 people. It was brutally suppressed by Prussian troops.Silesian Weavers Uprisings
In 1844, several thousand weavers smashed the newly-introduced machinery that had driven down their wages in Silesia. Thereafter, the Prussian government repressed them with great brutality. This uprising attracted extensive attention among then German thinkers and writers such as Heinrich Heine and Karl Marx.Weavers' Uprising - Wikipedia
Word arrived of an uprising in the Prussian region of Silesia, where on June 4, 1844, a group of weavers marched on the home of Prussian industrialists. Their demands for higher pay denied, the weavers stormed the house and destroyed it. The next day, as many as 5,000 weavers and their families burst into homes and factories, destroyed machines, and looted and ransacked residences and offices. The industrialists called in the Prussian military, which fired on the crowd, killing 35.1844 Weaver Revolt in Silesia
I had been thinking about surnames, and I doubt these primitive names describing a profession existed before the reset. Industrial weaving started only in the 19th Century, so whatever happened before made our ancestors lose their real names.

The names were probably created in the 18th century shortly after the reset, before the start of the industrial revolution, when people were focusing on survival but the machines for productive work weren't yet available. The surnames indicate that at that time work and survival meant everything and was the entire identity.

And as you say, even though weaving disappeared, the name didn't. So there probably was a singular event 200-300 years ago that shaped surnames all over the world.

Its' natural that a post-reset society will define everything around essential work. There is no real meaning beyond work in such a world. Giving people surnames that connect them with their profession is a very efficient way to organize such a society.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-05-08 07:18:33Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> My family surnames translate to "warrior" and "weaver". They lived in Prussia in the 19th Century, and they had to flee from the Russians during the 20th. Who knows where they came from before they had arrived in Prussia.
> 
> There were multiple Weaver Uprisings in Silesia, of which my ancestors were probably part of one way or another:
> 
> ...


I never knew about this. I'm guessing weaving was the major trade for many years in the region. The article said Silesia "belonged to Prussia." Owners. We've always had owners, but they do apparently change over the years.
And it certainly gives meaning to your family name!


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-05-08 07:19:49Reaction Score: 3




ripvanwillie said:


> But now it seems the world is thawing out and the climate returning to a warmer norm from the past. Greenland is melting. The north sea ice is melting. Our leaders from around the world have been flocking to Antarctica for unknown reasons. They'll do just about anything to stop the ice from melting. Who told them ice is supposed to be there in the first place? There is no mention of ice in old books, cultural mythologies or religions that I'm aware of. And there is no polar ice on old maps! Core samples only tell us what our scientific paradigm lets them.


This explains a lot, doesn't it?

They don't have a lot of time left. Maybe they have discovered how to live longer than us, but they can't stop the natural cycles, and the natural cycles are adjusted to us, not to them, because we represent the natural product of our environment. If the natural cycles are indeed only a couple hundred years each (like the 1000 year cycles in christian literature), then they need to hurry.

The 'end of the world' I think happened in 1492, but not according to the Julian Calendar but the previous one (Gregorian?), so I am not sure when 1492 was, but it's probably 300-350 years ago.

From looking at the historical documents, it seems 1700 is a good real date when it comes to the reset that made the original elite disappear, and left a void with empty castles, palaces, etc. But of course there could have been a period of 50-100 years or so where not much happened except that everyone was living in ruins and trying to survive, so 1600-1650 is a possiblity as well.

The current owners are probably more headless than we think. They went into pre-existing structures and declared themselves kings and queens. I wonder whether they all still know what happened back then?

Then they also know that they will have a hard time once the environment returns to normal again, with abundance everywhere and the poles opening up.

If the old rulers left due to changing climate and impending cataclysm, they may come back once the climate normalizes again.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-05-08 07:34:20Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> This explains a lot, doesn't it?
> 
> They don't have a lot of time left. Maybe they have discovered how to live longer than us, but they can't stop the natural cycles, and the natural cycles are adjusted to us, not to them, because we represent the natural product of our environment. If the natural cycles are indeed only a couple hundred years each (like the 1000 year cycles in christian literature), then they need to hurry.
> 
> ...


I agree, and those possible dates seem valid to me too. I'm thinking not very long before the American and French revolutions. Lot's of revolutions back then. Especially in France! Also, there were more than just two calendars muddying this up. And even if they used the same calendar, there was no real way to calibrate dates across the earth. I really hate to use dates anymore because I have little confidence they are even close to correct, but how else do we categorize time periods and try to place events in proper sequence?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-08 07:39:39Reaction Score: 0




dreamtime said:


> once the environment returns to normal again, with abundance everywhere and the poles opening up.


u do realise millions ppl live on coast ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-08 14:27:34Reaction Score: 2




FlyChaos said:


> u do realise millions ppl live on coast ?


Yep, really before it returns to bullshit as usual, we have an opportunity for awakening. Probably less so once the new momentum and program takes hold.
IF it does backslide to that, many people will probably have to die to free up that energy and do away with stupidity. Always happens.
Work on relationships with the Earth and in support of life. The winning team.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-09 06:22:11Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Yep, really before it returns to bullshit as usual, we have an opportunity for awakening. Probably less so once the new momentum and program takes hold.
> IF it does backslide to that, many people will probably have to die to free up that energy and do away with stupidity. Always happens.
> Work on relationships with the Earth and in support of life. The winning team.


wow that is grim


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2020-05-13 06:51:17Reaction Score: 0




FlyChaos said:


> u do realise millions ppl live on coast ?


i think that the ocean level will drop.


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2020-05-13 09:56:01Reaction Score: 0




wizz33 said:


> i think that the ocean level will drop.


Depends where you are, I think some will rise and some will fall. Mountains may disappear and mountains may appear from nowhere. Well not quite, we do have some rudimentary ideas on plate tectonics to have a guess.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-14 08:46:33Reaction Score: 1




FlyChaos said:


> wow that is grim


It doesn't have to be. We all get to choose, the problem is actually believing that. And if you don't, the "choice" will seem to be made for you. But it's always just our limited perception.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: plamskiDate: 2020-05-14 13:21:51Reaction Score: 3


The world is a stage, they say and it does seem so. Some are very eager to play on its stage, some not so much. Christ teaches us to not play the game, to not be a part of it and yet the religions with the many incarnations (state, law, culture) are all in. Is there anything beyond this world, I don't know but it feels like there is an inner human conflict.

In my mind, the inner conflict is both our blessing and our curse. It was born when the first human realized his own mortality. The fear of death. It's shuttered his peace and has made him very anxious since. I see it as a computer glitch. Or it could be that we might be hybrids.

Fear is our blessing because it help us survive and is responsible for man's unique intelligence. All actors on the world stage are motivated by it, even when they create beautiful art, it is to sooth the pains from fear. The so called evil is pure fear and one that has taken over the living body and turned it into a psychopathic creature. The forces of good try to create a balance as otherwise the world spectacle will end. Drama needs polarities and a winner. The winner writes the new script to keep the Gods entertained.

Christ was the one that was trying to tell people that fear is not the way. In that respect I don't know anyone who deserves to be called a follower of Christ. God is fear too (especially in the Old testament). I don't believe that Christ would claim to be a son of Fear. It was falsified in the Bible.

The question is: Can we snap out of it? I don't know what it will take but surrender might help and it's _always_ the hardest choice. Empowerment is surrender. That is one of the fundamental paradoxes of life, and, says Richard Rohr, truth without paradox is not truth.

Empowerment is surrender. How do you empower yourself? Give up trying to control the events of your life. Life is about something more than pursuing ego-driven self-interest aka fear.

Surrender to win.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-05-14 18:41:42Reaction Score: 3


The body is a mechanism, it is a receiver, like a radio set is a receiver, and the soul is the mind which the receiver the body is tuned to and which animates the body. If the receiver becomes damaged it may work intermittently in a haphazard manner.

Life is an experiment and whose purpose is determined by the choices made by the owner. That, together with chance, make for the need for life to be a temporary experiment. The odds of making grievious error's are large and so the experiment has an expiration date for a reset and review. This does not mean that life should not be fought for. I think that only by living to an old age can the true measure of the value of your own life be fully appreciated.

  The statistical odds of successfully staying alive are stacked against you by design; which I take it that it means you've progressed as you age despite your own incompetence and recklessness towards wanton destruction. Age is a curse and a gift which many do not receive. It is to be valued for that reason even though it is also a major pain in the ass.

Generally speaking; universe only allows you to do whatever it is you're doing if it see's a profit in it. So if you're comfortable it's because you're doing something universe feels is necessary or useful. This means you're walking on the "_Pollen Path."_

Ultimately, universe want's humans to succeed and we are certainly a part of the consciousness of the universe. Personally I don't think there's anything wrong with dying and dissolving to become dust in the wind, but this consciousness which we have, this awareness, it cannot be so accidental that the amnesiac state of our own origins is without meaning. We do not know who we are or why we are here because that would defeat the purpose of the experiment. Every person is on their own experimental experience in this universe. I'm guessing that actions have ramifications which include rewards and consequences.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-14 21:05:34Reaction Score: 1




Dielectric said:


> Generally speaking; universe only allows you to do whatever it is you're doing if it see's a profit in it. So if you're comfortable it's because you're doing something universe feels is necessary or useful. This means you're walking on the "_Pollen Path."_


You said "generally speaking", so I agree largely, but I think it's also dependent on what "level" a person is operating on. There can be great value in doing things that are personally uncomfortable too. They can act as a catalyst to profound personal change. Discomfort or unease can be the result of holding a self-limiting belief or mindset. Pushing through that, though temporarily unpleasant, can get a person back on the "right track" and the establishment of a new "comfort level." 

However, there's also an issue with "forcing" yourself to do things you are reflexively opposed to. For me, I try to assess what "part" of me is uncomfortable and the reasons for it. Does it spring from my rationality and therefore I can track the reasons for my discomfort or is it something deeply intuitive that is truly difficult to verbalize? If it's the former, I've found that subjecting myself to the uncomfortable experience will often make those reasons melt away. If it's the latter, I take it as a potential warning. 

Writing it out, it almost sounds backwards!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-14 21:39:02Reaction Score: 3


Those who speak don't know. Those who know don't speak.
Controversy and debate. Discord and pandemonium.
I realized what the foremost above means today. People have to figure it out for themselves. No amount of preaching or teaching will do it.
I find myself having fewer questions as we turn. Still a sense of mystery and wonder, just...
Things seem clearer recently. Path of least resistance. Trust and surrender. Give up fighting.
All the clankety clank is malfunctioning, breaking down, grinding to a halt and not working anymore. I'm prepared for most of it to go away. Even cars and tvs, if necessary. Trying to accumulate and hoard books, but inevitably I'm open to those also going away, if that's how it be. Even clothes! Sayonara!
Back to nature...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2020-06-04 02:41:16Reaction Score: 0




Wobblegong said:


> I agree that we are all Gods, extensions of source. Those trapped within this time space who depend on the savior model within the hierarchy are either too fearful to accept it or don’t love themselves enough to realize it. So I’m weary of stating we’re Gods to others even though Jesus states that we are. So I’m in agreement with you that small hints to get others thinking is the best course of action. I do try experimenting with my sight and sound. Currently I’m able to make my ears ring and shut it off, a controllable form of tinnitus I suppose. I’m in hopes of “tuning” it. As far as tech I still think it goes back to how it’s used. To me we’re the first gen cyborg seeing how most can’t be away from their phone so it’s essentially and external enhancement. VR will trap many as “entertainment” seems to be the current escape from this density. I enjoy your fearless garden analogy as it reminds me of Robert Frost “The Road Less Taken”. I think we should continue to improve self so we can aid the collective.


Please go into detail on how you're able to control your hearing like that if not just so some of us can eradicate our tinnitus.
Are these powers an IQ based thing..?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: LilisDate: 2020-06-04 17:42:32Reaction Score: 0


Our kingdom (Earth) is intervened by etheric / astral entities seeking to come here physically, our genetics. 
They try  by all possible means, in many different ways until they "hit the key".
We live within its deception / paradigm, everything is intervened. All religions, sects, beliefs, ideologies, respond to this paradigm. Their paradigm, not our. 
For example: Christ = crystal, crystallize, materialize. Virgin, in spanish "Virgen" Vir-Gen (virus genetic). Satan is the same, only an altergo. 
Everything converges on those entities. Everything is manipulated, our atmosphere, our languages, everything ...
These entities control everyone in positions of power, they are human shells, biological containers for these entities. I think 6-10% 
they are at a point of no human return, they have no soul anymore, 90% are asleep, the rest is awake. 
One human awake is more powerful than a million asleep. I believe that coronavirus, social distance, etc., has to do with this "avoiding the spread of the awake to others" 
Their desire for psychopathic control over us is not just money or power, is genetics, coming here to 3D is their great goal.
These entities are associated with a lot of symbology, dragons, horns, snakes, etc. They can't come here in 3D so they use this to associate us with them. Linguistically CRN is an important root, CoRoNa, CRowN, CeRN, QuRaN, ChRoNos. Bible=Bi(2) Bull, Babel, Papel=Paper. 
All languages are the same language confused by exchanging different grammatical, phonetic fractals, etc., thus mentally programming each human group. 
So I think their time is collapsing, they also call it "climate change", the climate is changing for them, their time is ending. 
The good news is that they never will.
God, the source, whatever you want to name it, is us. People are only asleep / under hypnosis, but they are waking up. He who does not wake up will be left behind.

*English is not my native language, sorry for the mistakes.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2020-06-04 21:44:49Reaction Score: 0




Starmonkey said:


> Those who speak don't know. Those who know don't speak.
> Controversy and debate. Discord and pandemonium.
> I realized what the foremost above means today. People have to figure it out for themselves. No amount of preaching or teaching will do it.
> I find myself having fewer questions as we turn. Still a sense of mystery and wonder, just...
> ...


You're saying that some things have to be experienced to be known.


----------



## Otherlane (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OtherlaneDate: 2020-06-15 02:38:27Reaction Score: 3


A little late to the party on this one, but I love the thread so much I wanted to deliver my worldview. I tend to believe that arts and entertainment are windows into a reality hidden from the masses by the controllers (while no one has yet to prove the existence of ONE overarching organization, the many factions of the power structure are so well-documented that there is a clear distinction between rulers and the masses). Whether the media does this because of the occult dark forces theory that states part of the ritual is showing your subject in one way or form the magic trick, if people in media are truly trying to awaken people, or if it’s just a big ha-ha for people in the know to toy with the masses like we do to pets with a treat, there is clearly insight into realities that most people aren’t aware of at face value.



The movie “Glass” is to me one of the more accurate portrayals of our reality. The Clover Organization, represented by Doctor Ellie Staple, has for thousands of years existed to balance the playing field in this human experiment on Earth by suppressing awakened or innately gifted individuals who have superpowers, regardless of whether they wield those powers as superheroes or supervillains. The organization consists of a typical yuppie crowd at a fancy tavern in Philadelphia comprised of your business, doctor, and lawyer types of individuals. There is a clear contrast between this elitist and elegant crowd who appear sophisticated yet physically and mentally mundane in contrast to the superpowered yet ragtag individuals known as Glass, the Beast, and the Overseer (priests and masses). They first try to make the superpowered individuals think that they are ordinary and that their powers aren’t real, relegating them to psychiatric wards or, in the case of our aforementioned superheroes and supervillains, death.



Fortunately for the superpowered individuals, Glass is able to one-up the Clover Organization and film the actions of the Beast and the Overseer to show the world that these powers do exist in humans. To me, what Shyamalan is portraying in this movie is that those who wield power only have power by suppressing the power of others. If these individuals are able to reach their full potential, then who are the elites? They’re just ordinary like the rest of the masses.



Dr. Staple makes it clear to the organization when she debriefs them on her activities that they are “not fair” and haven’t been for their 10,000 years of existence (funny timeframe to choose as this is when human civilization supposedly begins as per mainstream history). They do realize that infecting the minds with superpowered people to make them feel ordinary rather than “uber” is more useful then killing them, but they obviously have no problem doing so if necessary. Scientifically explained, delusions of grandeur, self-convincing, all buzz terms used by the Clovers and by our mainstream society to suppress the abilities of the human populace today. As seen in the second precursor to this movie in “Split,” we learn that through the suffering of individuals like Kevin Crumb (who becomes the Beast) who has multiple personality disorder (or is it multiple personalities IN order) that we can unlock the keys to human evolution.



Essentially, I think this realm is a controlled experiment, a training ground, a voluntary or involuntary simulation of some sorts. I don’t know exactly, maybe no one really knows, but I would say that the movie “Glass,” as well as “Dark City,” are two of the closest movies to what I believe the truth to be. “Dark City” is a fascinating topic on its own. I think a lot of people who subscribe to the phantom time hypothesis and history resets will learn a lot from that movie.


----------



## NigeWz (May 20, 2021)

I want to throw an idea 'out there' for the consideration of every logical thinking person here.
Simulation theory
Multiple timelines
Duality
Giants
Magnificent architecture
Literature that makes no sense
Free energy
Lucid Dreaming
Quantum Physics
Circuit-Board cities
Pyramids
Ancient scrolls, and tablets

ALL QUESTIONS ANSWERED.

What if, in what we know as the 15th Century, this realm was not 'hi-jacked' in the way we think it was.
Consider the idea that it was copied. In just the same way as I could copy your hard-drive. I give you back your lap-top, yet the COPY on my lap-top is now MY 'property'. I am the 'god' of MY hard-drive, even though YOU created everything on the original.

If I destroy YOUR hard-drive, then you are angry, but if I destroy MY hard-drive (which is a copy of yours), then you are not going to be bothered.

If I copy the complete hard-drive, then I copy EVERYTHING on it, even stuff that I may not be able to understand. In order to fulfill my agenda, I need to use info on the hard drive and play around with it in order to fit in with the reality that I want to create.

It takes me about 300 years. I create all kinds of creatures, and beings, but I am not happy with them. I flush the 'toilet', by way of a flood. This changes the landscape, and explains why many of the old maps (which were copied from the original hard-drive), make no sense now.

It also explains why there are no giants any more, despite many buildings having huge doorways. EVERYTHING gets copied over, yet so much does not make sense to us INSIDE / ON the copy. This is what we, and others, call a 'reality breakdown'.

How did the pyramids get built? They didn't - well not in this realm - they were copied. Sure, the know-how with which to build them still exists in the original realm, and Tartaria is probably still going strong over 'there'.

There were no wars either. There is no religion, no Bible, because religion is a construct of the COPY.

Think about it. My friend is reading a 'Bible' that came here as a copy from the original realm, so trying to make sense of it in this one is going to be very difficult. We find ourselves going down so many rabbit-holes in order to find something we can make sense of, but we can't, because we're stuck in the copy.

Think of the words of the Biblical Jesus. 'I am in this world, but not of it'. We have already shown that 'Jesus' was simply what we'd call a 'truther' today, but many people were just (our) sheeple.

Did you and I come 'here' in order to help others figure this out?
The rulers of this realm are pathetic. Is this 'plandemic' the BEST that they can do, when so many of us can see straight through it?
They HAVE no 'power' over us unless we give it to them, yet the BEST they can do is to tell us that a 'virus' is going to kill us all, yet a virus only applies to computers - which is why Bill Gates is their front-man. It's hilarious when you think about it on this level, yet profound at the same time.

We KNOW this realm is 'fake'; we KNOW that Gen 1 is a RE-construction after the partial destruction that Jeremiah spoke of in chapter 4:23-28

I could go on for ages, but for me, this is the best, and most logical, explanation in order to explain EVERYTHING that can't be explained conventionally, and also explains our 'Stolen HIstory', because it was never actuallt 'stolen'. It's still on the original 'hard drive'.


----------



## Silencedogood (Dec 9, 2021)

I have a master's degree in History from a massive university.  Growing up I watched movies on various historical epochs and I went on to teach history for a while in high school.  I always had a sense of something not right about it.  I reckon my class mates in grad school would all agree that I was the most contrary individual in the class.  For the record I did not consciously know why I chose to always argue with teachers, I suspect it was to test them and just raise questions that were entertaining since I was kind of a class clown.

My thesis ended up being on the Assassination of JFK.  One does not write over fifty pages on his assassination without coming across some of the theories regarding his demise.  Some of the theories, oddly enough, made much more sense than the official story itself and I believe this was the first hint of conscious awakening for me.  The relationship between Kennedy, Castro, and the CIA is riddled with confused stories and reported controversies.  While at this time all I did was raise an eyebrow, the whole experience raised my suspicions on history in general.

After teaching, I wound up working in construction.  It was here that my eyebrows really raised up and never went back down.  While working at Ohio State, working in the tunnels beneath campus and some of the older historic buildings, I noticed stones that were simply insane in their size and, on the oldest part of campus, first floors below ground.  This happened again in Cincinnati in a bank with a forty foot ceiling and lobby below street level, the massive buried entry doors confirmed without a doubt that this wasn't right.  This was 100% confirmed by the official histories of the buildings not including any reason for the first floor being buried, or indeed that the underground portions even existed.  

I moved from these areas to a place called Kenyon College, in the middle of nowhere, with buildings built by the fifty farmers in the county.  The few families built massive buildings with towering steeples and turrets in their spare time all while farming to support their families.  The farmers needed education, or something, and helped a rich guy build a remarkably well designed campus.  All these things combined to open my eyes to the illogical narrative of our history.  I do now primarily question the timeline we are given.  I know things weren't built when they were built.  I know we didn't suddenly decide to progress in technology for only the last 1% of our human history.  I know there is much buried beneath our feet and I believe we mostly uncovered buildings rather than build them.

I do believe our time alteration occurred between 1850 and 1870 in the United States, and that the re-timing probably occurred throughout the 1800s-early 1900s around the world.  Their narrative, now that people can connect and share info, has been exposed as fraudulent for anyone with eyes to see and ears to hear.  I do and will always will view history from a Biblical standpoint.  Nothing will change that for me.  The devil is real and I believe those who do his work, namely the catholic church, are working to destroy, bury, unseat, and disprove true history.


----------



## NigeWz (Dec 9, 2021)

Silencedogood said:


> I have a master's degree in History from a massive university.  Growing up I watched movies on various historical epochs and I went on to teach history for a while in high school.  I always had a sense of something not right about it.  I reckon my class mates in grad school would all agree that I was the most contrary individual in the class.  For the record I did not consciously know why I chose to always argue with teachers, I suspect it was to test them and just raise questions that were entertaining since I was kind of a class clown.
> 
> My thesis ended up being on the Assassination of JFK.  One does not write over fifty pages on his assassination without coming across some of the theories regarding his demise.  Some of the theories, oddly enough, made much more sense than the official story itself and I believe this was the first hint of conscious awakening for me.  The relationship between Kennedy, Castro, and the CIA is riddled with confused stories and reported controversies.  While at this time all I did was raise an eyebrow, the whole experience raised my suspicions on history in general.
> 
> ...


Absolutely awesome story, my friend. Thanks for sharing. I cannot post a link (since I am at work and have no access to YT), but I invite you to pop over to my YTchannel (The Devil's Playground 2), and look at a podcast we did in May this year called 'Copied & Pasted Realm'. Further, if you haven't seen the movie from August this year called 'Free Guy', then I strongly suggest you take a look at that too.
If you like movies, then I would also recommend 'Sausage Party' (make sure there are no young kids around). I won't give you a spoiler alert, but there is a part in the move where a 'junkie' shoots himself up - Just look what happens. (It's kind-of animation - similar to 'Toy Story'), but the truth-drops are insane!!!!!!!! Much Love, my friend.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 9, 2021)

Birth and death we have no knowing of. 
Between the two we kid ourselves into playing games.


----------



## HauteDung (Feb 9, 2022)

Many things have been revealed by archaeology or The Vatican in the previous 150 years. Now that we're all thoroughly processed and believers in this globalized industrial system, they have no problem dropping documents into the public view (Hoffman calls this Revelation of The Method). Only the weakest people remain (i.e. everyone who is alive), and they know there isn't much resistance. I tell my wife, in previous times, people would just walk away from their wage jobs & refuse to send their children to schools and daycare 40 hours a week, but that we've all lost our humanity and we willingly destroy ourselves & defend the system.

My thought is that this is a testing ground, to see how we react. We can connect with spiritual beings through cooperation with spiritual beings. Whether you take the stories from totemism or Book of Enoch, something about this place isn't right. My thinking is that the better people long ago escaped, and that we are the remnants of the weakest people, and we're being given final chances. This explains the decline of humanity, that the more advanced people are long gone and have reconnected with others. Humanity has always been in decline since the beginning, so these ideas about colonizing space or the wonders of AI are actually a decline from our earlier state.

I also don't think everything in terms of being literally-physically true, that many things happen on a spiritual level, so angels aren't some kind of alien beings out in the clouds. How the physical & spiritual interact is a mystery.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 9, 2022)

A radio signal is being emitted that prevents us from seeing real reality.

This radio signal keeps us in a logical, rational and almost robotic way of thinking.
This radio signal is kept alive by the energy from rituals and sacrifices. COVID-19 was one of these rituals.

When this radio signal is removed, we can see the real world, one that created Atlantis and Ancient Egypt and one where we have levitation, telepathy and free energy. Our dreams are the gateway into this world that is being hidden from us.

The rulers of the world know this world is an illusion and want to keep the truth hidden from us, this includes the real version of history and technology. This is the New World Order.


----------



## JohnNada (Feb 10, 2022)

robgreen12345 said:


> A radio signal is being emitted that prevents us from seeing real reality.
> 
> This radio signal keeps us in a logical, rational and almost robotic way of thinking.
> This radio signal is kept alive by the energy from rituals and sacrifices. COVID-19 was one of these rituals.
> ...


You mean just like the plot of They Live?


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 10, 2022)

JohnNada said:


> You mean just like the plot of They Live?



Similar to that, yes.

However more similar to Simulation Theory and the work of Tom Campbell.

youtube.com/channel/UCdL0EBS5U8-rJ4YQlxGmeBg/videos


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 21, 2022)

Archive said:


> Looking forward to reading your worldview.
> 
> I think our ancestors were colonizers of stars and we were seeded here. Then we were invaded and enslaved by the moon.



I think our ancestors on Earth lived in a permanent psychedelic trip and dream state of being.

They did this through a combination of technology based upon nature and crystals, and physically through certain herbs.
The Tartarian Empire may have been the last time this technology was used.
Levitation, free energy and telepathy were prevalent in society.

This was replaced with the "rational man" who used logic, reason and fear of scarcity to create the world.
The "rational man" are the Archons masquerading as human.


----------



## Fexus (Feb 21, 2022)

Ever since I got into "conspiracy theories" I recognized the importance of separating knowledge/experience from belief. Beliefs aren't bad and I have a fair share of my own but they simply don't hold up against knowledge and experience.

What is my worldview? Well, I can't even fully see the world. I can make conclusions about that which I cannot see but those remain only theories. I don't know what created earth, hence I can't conclude its shape. I don't know what the sun, the moon or the stars are. I don't even know what _*I*_ am... There are only very few things that I am sure of:

1) The fact that the universe exists means that its source must have always existed because something does not come from nothing.
2) This source cannot be physical because physicality implies decay over time.
3) Physicality and consciousness must share a common origin, otherwise they wouldn't be able to interact with each other (or at the very least there must exist a "bridge" between them).
4) My mom is the best.
5) One absolute truth/law must exist. Sort of how physical nature is governed by the golden ratio.

If you want to get into beliefs, then here you go:

1) The soul exists.
2) There is no correct religion. That isn't to say they can't hold truth.
3) The existence of a soul does not necessarily imply the existence of a god but I think that there is one. Not the classical "sky daddy" (sorry, I don't mean that) but rather just a "nexus" of higher consciousness.
4) The universe is created from the metaphysical ether, which does not FILL space but can rather be viewed as a universal law that can be invoked at any time from anywhere. The fact that light has transverse wave components is very good proof that the ether attains spacial properties only when disturbed since transverse waves only exist at the border of a medium. It is unimaginable to me that phenomena such as gravity or magnetism are mediated by particles that blink in and out of existence.
5) Space is nothing and therefore cannot be bent.
6) Free energy is possible.
7) Earth's shape is debatable but I have no bias towards any model in particular (anymore).
8) Physical existence is not a trap but rather a challenge.

But as I said, I do not hold my beliefs in high regard. People don't have beliefs, beliefs have people.

One of my teachers used to have a sticker in their classroom that said something like: "Those who don't know have to believe everything". Do with that what you will.


----------



## NPC#0 (Mar 2, 2022)

If the history I know is true, my worldview also is. My worldview is unironically a projection of history. It is not correct, but I feel it is close.
This website woke me up, but I found more precious information of the past, through synchronicity of certain cultural references, usually by authors/creators who realized like many others: If you straight up explain the past, no one will believe you (conscious barrier) but subtly infusing it in your works, does pass it along the subconscious. Yet, naming the works or author names, and directly analogizing (sci)fantasy concepts in real life would kill this magic.

If I had to give a vague timeline of the most important events:
1) ???
2) Leviathan is smitten down by some grand conscious entity, which forever echoes the thunder god archetype
3) Titans&Cyclopses rule the world like Gods (Annunaki "aliens" are hegelian dialectics), and the religious temples of today were used for infinite energy, and after their destructive war, there was abundance and peace
4) They create humanity in their image but hybridizing it, resulting in something akin of a bio-robot. Obedient and loyal to authority (a trait which is still sadly dominant)
They also ate them (cannibalism really was their downfall)
5) They try to reach beyond the firmament (Tower of Babel), they get wiped (bonus for ice age and pole shifting)
6) Humanity takes over the surface, claims all the infrastructure for free, but the elite of the time realize if they don't wipe out history, mankind will only try to imitate past rulers, and get into cannibalism and slavery. So they make the ideal past, in order to guide the future. Everything goes perfectly with Renaissance and virtuous values rising with a society based on justice and nobility. Even wiped out Tartaria which was the only rival. But gradually, the elite succumb to bloodmixing and corrupted ideologies, and naturally concluding to cannibalism and slavery, both of which they practice masterfully today, but obviously not in plain sight.

The reason today's degenerate elites keep hiding the past is simple. Power/Control. If you found out you can live without electricity tax, or paying gas for your car, they would lose their power over you. So now one asks "Power/Control for what?"
*Immortality*.


> "The patriarchs of old could live for centuries"


What the ancients meant by this is memories. With their pure bloodlines, they could partly remember what their ancestors had done, so they partly gained their experiences and skills. The problem is, centuries have passed and those who rule have been bred for arrogance and hubris.

So, the rulers of today (its around 200 degenerates belonging to no nation), hide the past and actively corrupt humanity for 2 reasons:
1) Preserve their "pure" bloodline as they see it as the only kind of immortality (and is why they push everyone else to bloodmix, as it makes it easier for them)
2) "Survival of the Fittest", literally acting as a force of nature to filter their enemies and install themselves on top and secure their own future.

It is obvious their enemy is those who sustain them - the entirety of mankind and especially those of western civilization - so like a parasite they cannot detach themselves from it, and they want to degrade mankind so much that it won't be a threat, in order to achieve immortality. But even if they achieved this, they would have nothing to fight against and would degrade as well without a rival (see H.G. Wells' Time Machine)

That is my explanation of history from past to the future. So my worldview is naturally related to that, as that's the greatest problem - the decay and corruption of mankind, even of its ruling class.
I think knowledge without action is worse than useless. The only thing a man can do to improve the world, stays true in every age:
Determination to improve himself.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Mar 7, 2022)

NPC#0 said:


> If the history I know is true, my worldview also is. My worldview is unironically a projection of history. It is not correct, but I feel it is close.
> This website woke me up, but I found more precious information of the past, through synchronicity of certain cultural references, usually by authors/creators who realized like many others: If you straight up explain the past, no one will believe you (conscious barrier) but subtly infusing it in your works, does pass it along the subconscious. Yet, naming the works or author names, and directly analogizing (sci)fantasy concepts in real life would kill this magic.
> 
> If I had to give a vague timeline of the most important events:
> ...



Do you have any opinion on the pyramids and worldwide ancient monuments?


----------



## Akanah (Mar 8, 2022)

NPC#0 said:


> So, the rulers of today (its around 200 degenerates belonging to no nation), hide the past and actively corrupt humanity for 2 reasons:
> 1) Preserve their "pure" bloodline as they see it as the only kind of immortality (and is why they push everyone else to bloodmix, as it makes it easier for them)
> 2) "Survival of the Fittest", literally acting as a force of nature to filter their enemies and install themselves on top and secure their own future.
> 
> It is obvious their enemy is those who sustain them - the entirety of mankind and especially those of western civilization - so like a parasite they cannot detach themselves from it, and they want to degrade mankind so much that it won't be a threat, in order to achieve immortality. But even if they achieved this, they would have nothing to fight against and would degrade as well without a rival (see H.G. Wells' Time Machine)



I draw a connection to the civilization of Atlantis which fell through arrogance as Babylon. These people may have believed that they were special, and even after their fall, they still try to keep their bloodline pure. The fallen Atlantis/Babylon, however, has no future on earth and actually behaves similar to a parasite that the earth has not yet completely gotten rid of.

My own world view since 2021 is the living earth as twin embryos of superhumans. The earth had been an egg cell for me earlier and Atlantis/Babylon was an encapsulated daughter cell which was not allowed to live on after the fertilization of the earth egg cell. Everything else can be read in my thread. Embryonic-Earth


----------

